#ubuntu-il 2010-11-08
<dt84> מישהו ער?
<Ddorda> אבישי כאן?
<Ddorda> לא. בעסה =\
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: כאן?
<nicoco> יצרתי כרגע את הסקריפט הראשון שלי בפרל
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> בשביל אקסצ'אט
<nicoco> משהו פשוט למדי
<nicoco> רק גורם לתוכנה להגיד את המשפט שכתבתי לשמע הפקודה :)
<someone235> קבלו מוסיקת איכות: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omoJXCE5S10
<serfus> someone235, חחח כמה זמן לא שמעתי את השיר הזה...
<someone235> גדול, הא?
<serfus> מבדר, זה בטוח
<serfus> :P
<Ddorda> nicoco: תספר מה בנית?
<Ddorda> nicoco: ואולי תעזור לי אח״כ לסיים סקריפט שהתחלתי ולא הצלחתי לסיים? :P
<Hero> trew1000 - שמעתי שיש "קצת" בעיות למנדריבה נכון?
<sultan2> nicoco: נא שתף את התסריט http://pastebin.fr/
<Ddorda> sultan2: למה french?
<sultan2> כי זה מה שיצא לי בהגרלה. יש לי קרוב לשלושים אתרים לארחת טקסט
<sultan2> הנה, מרוצה ;)
<sultan2> הארחת*
<sultan2> ‏ל‫הארחת*
<Interruptus> הממ "קצת" זה אנדרטייטמנט
<nicoco> Ddorda, והנה לך הסקריפט:
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/RXfqpW99
<nicoco> הוא מסכם את כל מה שאני יודע בפרל ^^
<nicoco> וגם את זה אני לא באמת מבין - הוא יותר סוג של העתקה מסקריפט אחר
<sultan2> say Shine one you crazy diamond!!
<Rodensky> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3980361,00.html
<Rodensky> רק לי זה מזכיר מערכון של החמישיה הקאמרית?
<Interruptus> יותר פרק של הסימפסונס
<Interruptus> להם יש קטע של כור גרעיני וכל מני אנומליות
<Rodensky> עה, אני לא רואה סימפסונס :)
<Interruptus> טוב גרמת לי לשמוע את white rabbit
<Interruptus> של ג'פרסון איירפליין
<Rodensky> בסוגה המועדפת עלי הארנבים הם לא רדיואקטיבים אלא מסוממים :)
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> לפעמים הם חושבים שהם דולפינים
<Interruptus> פעם חלמתי על חיה בשם קיפולעת
<Interruptus> שילוב של קיפוד ותולעת
<Interruptus> לא הפסקתי לצחוק מתוך שינה
<Shualdon> סאגה של שבוע נגמרה לה
<Shualdon> ראיתי את כל הפרקים של "איך פגשתי את אמא" בשבוע....
<Shualdon> 5 עונות ועוד 7 פרקים של העונה השישית
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שמעת?
<Shualdon> ?
<Shualdon> 119 פרקים
<Shualdon> של 20 דקות
<Shualdon> זה יצא בערך 40 שעות
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אנחנו הולכים לקבל את ה־db
<Shualdon> את זה אמרת לי כבר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אבל עכשיו אני משיג את הפרטים
<Shualdon> ?
<Shualdon> כמה יהי קשה להוסיך אותו לפורום שלנו?
<Ddorda> לא מאוד
<Shualdon> בהצלחה
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> Ddorda, תגיד, מה זה הסקריפט הזה שהתחלת ולא הצלחת לסיים?
<nicoco> אולי אני אוכל לעזור וללמוד תוך כדי
<nicoco> פרל די קלה לפי מה שהבנתי
<Ddorda> nicoco: סקריפט שדואג לשטויות של עברית בצ׳אט
<Ddorda> אבל הוא בפייתון
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> אז פייתון
<nicoco> יותר טוב
<nicoco> רציתי יותר ללמוד פייתון :)
<Ddorda> אבל הבעיות שלי הן לא תכנותיות אלא יותר טכניות
<nicoco> הו
<Ddorda> הבעיה שלי היא שהוא מזהה כפול כל אות בעברית
<Shualdon> BBL
<nicoco> אז יותר טוב שתיקח מישהו שיותר מבין על מה אתה מדבר :)
<Ddorda> nicoco: תעשה בצ׳אט ככה:
<Ddorda>  /PY exec print len('א')
<Ddorda> len כותבת את מספר התווים בתוכן כלשהו
<nicoco> 3
<nicoco> 2*
<Ddorda> תעשה אותו הדבר על a
<Ddorda>  /PY exec print len('a')
<nicoco> 1
<Ddorda> הבנת את הבעיה?
<nicoco> הבנתי
<nicoco> איך מנסים לסדר את זה?
<Ddorda> לא יודע, אני מחפש
<nicoco> כלומר, איך ניגשים לקוד?
<nicoco> טוב, לפחות זאת לא בעיה כל כך קריטית
<nicoco> אפשר פשוט לחלק ב2
<nicoco> :O
<Ddorda> לא ממש
<Ddorda> כי יש גם טקסט בעברית וגם באנגלית
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> אז כן
<Ddorda> זאת בעיה מגה קריטית :P
<nicoco> איך אני ניגש לקוד של התוכנה כדי להתעסק איתו?
<nicoco> עדיין לא נגעתי בקוד של תוכנה חופשית
<nicoco> אלא אם טרמינל נחשב, ואני מניח שלא
<sultan2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_(computing) איך קוראים לזה בעברית?
<sultan2> mount point
<Ddorda> sultan2: לעגון
<Ddorda> לעגון מחיצה וכד׳
<nicoco> sultan2, נקודת עגינה
<Rodensky> איך הגיעו לעגינה אין לי מושג, אבל נו שוין, זה נשמע סבבה (:
<Rodensky> אולי מdocking?
 * sultan2 מסכים לחלוטין עם Rodensky
<nicoco> אולי בכלל הגיעו לזה מלכבוש
<nicoco> להעפיל על ההר
<nicoco> או על ההארדיסק במקרה הזה
<nicoco> ואז הקבילו את זה ללעגון על ההר
<nicoco> בכל מקרה ההגיון שעובד מאחורי זה עקום :O
<Interruptus> מאונט זה גם ערימה
<Interruptus> למשל
<Interruptus> mount rack
<Rodensky> תארו לעצמכם שנותנים לאקדמיה ללשון העברית לתרגם את המערכת
<Rodensky> תרגום רשמי וכולו שלהם
<sultan2> זה בגלל ששמעון פרס הוא כל-כך עילג (ואני מתכוון לכך מילולית) אז הוא דאג שלא ישקיעו בבניית לוגיקה מוסדרת לשפה העברית (וזו הסיבה מדוע המשפחה שלי שומרת על אזרחות בקנדה)
<sultan2> ^_^
<Interruptus> הו זה תסביך רציני
<Rodensky> חחחחח מה הקשר שמעון פרס וכאלה.
<Rodensky> ?
<Interruptus> כמה אנשים יצטרכו ללמוד את התזאורוס לפסיכו'
<Interruptus> בשביל להבין
<Rodensky> בעברית יש תבניות יותר מדויקות ומובנות מאשר באנגלית למשל
<sultan2> הוא מפגר שלא יודע עברית (שמעון ועוד רבים אחרים)
<nicoco> Rodensky, אל תסמכי על האקדמיה :O
<Rodensky> הבעיה של עברית זה לא חוסר בתבניות או "לוגיקה" אלא פשוט הזנחה של אוצר המילים
<nicoco> הם אישרו את שחכי
<sultan2> "אקדמיה" ללשון
<nicoco> או לא זוכר מה זה היה
<nicoco> מסריח מחוסר תאימות לעברית
<Rodensky> העברית המודרנית שאנחנו מדברים זו שפה צעירה לאללה
<sultan2> נכון
<Rodensky> תחשבו על זה שרק לפני 60 ריכזו ביחד יהודים שגיבשו את מה שאנחנו מדברים היום
<sultan2> פוקס
<Rodensky> בלאט
<Rodensky> איזה 60
<Rodensky> מה נתקע לי 60
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<sultan2> 100
<Rodensky> זה לא שבמשך המון שנים אוכלוסייה גדולה דיברה עברית ומשם זה התפתחו, הרבה מאוד זמן היה קיפאון כי האוכלוסיה היהודית הייתה מפוזרת בגלות, אז בישיבות בחו"ל למדו עברית תנ"כית וחלק בכלל לא ידעו
<Rodensky> *התפתח
<Rodensky> אז שמעון פרס לא אשם :)
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, המילים של האקדמיה והמילים שהיא מאשרת עקומות לאללה
<Rodensky> לא תמיד
<nicoco> אני מנסה למצוא את הכתבה הזאת
<nicoco> שניה
<sultan2> איך שלא יהיה, שמעון פרס הוא טמבל > תאמבל
<Rodensky> מרשתת וסמליל דווקא די סבבה, לא יודעת למה זה לא תפס :)
<Rodensky> הייתה להם גם מילה לרינגטון
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, המילים שהיא מאשרת לא מחייבות כי היא לא גוף בעל סמכות בשפה. לשפה העברית אין גוף רשמי כזה
<sultan2> ‏בביבליוגרפיות שלי בסמינריונים אני תמיד רושם ‫מרשתת (Iternet)
<sultan2> Internet*
<Rodensky> כן אבל בציבור זה לא תפס :]
<Rodensky> זה כמו שלא תשמע היום אף אחד אומר שח-רחוק במקום טלפון
<sultan2> אז מה, אצלי הטלויזיה לא תופסת כבר 7 שנים ^^
<nicoco> או תחפיף
<Rodensky> תחפיף זה אדיר
<Rodensky> נראה לי שאני אתחיל להשתמש במילים האלה
<Rodensky> זה חזק
<nicoco> sultan2, אצלי היא לא תופסת כבר מגיל 3, שזה 12 שנים
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> אצלי טלוויזיה לא תופסת, רק טמבליזיה
<sultan2> +1
<sultan2> (07:15:05 PM) Hoborg: (notice) You already voted yes in this poll
<nicoco> XDDD
<Rodensky> כשגרתי בארץ, לא זוכרת באיזה גיל זה היה, הוצאתי את הטלויזיה מהחדר, הגעתי למסקנה שזה פשוט מיותר לאללה
<nicoco> זה רק אני או שמישהו שכח לסגור הצבעה?
<sultan2> כל הכבוד!
<nicoco> בכ"מ, נמנמת זאת גם אחלה מילה
<Rodensky> כששכרתי פה את הדירה קיבלתי אותה עם טלויזיה וישר הוצאתי אותה
<Rodensky> מכשיר מיותר
<sultan2> שיט, יש לי בעיות בג'אבבר
<nicoco> לי יש מסך די גדול
<nicoco> שמחובר לוידאו ולדיודי
<sultan2> +1
<Rodensky> sultan2, הרגע מצאת משהו שאי אפשר להגיד עליו "בלינוקס זה לא היה קורא" :|
<nicoco> אבל מעבר לזה הוא לא משמש
<nicoco> XD
<Rodensky> *קורה
<sultan2> ^_^ הבעיה כנראה למצאת בשרתים
<sultan2> נמצאת*
<sultan2> ppfffffffff.... השרת עמוס
<Rodensky> "גם זונות צריכות לקבל כרטיס אשראי"
<Rodensky> - "זו הכנסה כפולה"
<Rodensky> ענק
<sultan2> חחחחחח
<sultan2> מאיפה את מוצאת את הבדיחות האלה?
<Rodensky> מתגובות לכתבות בוואינט
<sultan2> יופי, השרת נטען ^^ כבר אין בעיה
<sultan2> Rodensky: דרך אגב, הייתי היום בחולון והתקנתי גנו/לינוקס לחמישה אנשים/משפחות
<sultan2> 3 אובונטו + 2 לינוקס-מינט
<Rodensky> אני הכרתי הערב למישהו את גימפ כחלוקה חוקית וחופשית לפוטושופ
<nicoco> גימפ אכן הוציאה אותי מהכלים
<nicoco> תרתי משמע
<nicoco> הכלים בה הרבה יותר נוחים :)
<nicoco> סתם
<sultan2> אבל זו תוכנה ממש כיפית, אחרי שמתרגלים אליה
<sultan2> ‏‫לא קיבלתי כסף, אבל קיבלתי הרבה אוכל (מלאי לחודשיים)
<nicoco> בתכלס פוטושופ בתור כלי עיצוב יותר טובה
<sultan2> יש אוכל? כן. תביא!!
<nicoco> אבל גימפ מצליחה להדביק לא רע בכלל :)
<nicoco> והיא גם הרבה יותר אינטואיטיבית
<Rodensky> יצא משחק חדש לאליס!!!
<Rodensky> או שייצא?
<Rodensky> בכל מקרה הטריילר מגניב.
<trew1000> nicoco: ראית מה פרסמתי פה בקשר לגימפ?
<avi1333> מה יש בקשר לgimp?
<trew1000> http://pellelatarte.fr/en/2010/11/video-de-loutil-de-deformation-par-cage/
<Hoborg> Title: Video showing the Gimp cage tool
<trew1000> זה הולך להכנס לגרסה הזאת
<avi1333> בינתיים היא לא ממש תחליף טוב לפוטושופ....:S
<avi1333> שניה נקרא
<trew1000> למה מה חסר לך?
<avi1333> הנוחות וההרגל
<avi1333> וחרסים למשל האפקטים של הלייר
<trew1000> לגרסה החדשה יש הרבה שיפורים
<avi1333> אהבתי את התוספת החדשה:)
<trew1000> יש עוד כמה כאלה יפות
<avi1333> אני יבדוק אותה אני לא פוסל ישר:)
<avi1333> לבנתיים יש לי ויטואל בוקס עם xp שעליו פוטושופ
<trew1000> עוד מעט משוחררת גרסת 2.8 של גימפ
<trew1000> אני מריץ את גרסת הפיתוח יש לה ממש שיפורים
<trew1000> כמו עבודה בחלון אחד
<trew1000> שיפור מראה של הכלים
<trew1000> ניהול שכבות
<avi1333> יש כבר אפקט לייר?
<trew1000> וסיבוב מברשות
<avi1333> אני הורדתי האמת תוסף שמאפשר את זה
<trew1000> לא יודע מה זה אפקט הלייר
<avi1333> בפוטושופ זה שאתה לוחץ פעמיים על הלייר
<avi1333> ואז יש לך למשל צל וכאלה
<sultan2> ‏‏לייר = ‫שכב‫ה
<avi1333> כן לייר זה שכבה
<avi1333> בכל אופן אולי לעבידוים פשוטים הgimp מספיק אבל לעיבודים כבדים יותר צריך פוטושופ
<trew1000> יש אפקטים שאתה לא יכול ליצור עם התוכנה?
<trew1000> זאת אומרת עם הפילטרים?
<avi1333> כן לא מצאתי איפה יש אפקט של צל
<avi1333> פילטרים זה משהו אחר...
<trew1000> דרופ שדו?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> ו color overaly
<avi1333> ו strock
<avi1333> וכו'....
<trew1000> אני חושב שאפר לעשות אותם עם הפילטרים
<trew1000> את הצל אני יודע שכן
<trew1000> את האחרים אני לא מכיר
<trew1000> אבל אם זה מה שאני חושב ממשמעות השם אז אפשר
<avi1333> אפשר ע כל לייר לעשות בנפרד?
<trew1000> מה צל וכו'?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> כמו בפוטושופ..
<trew1000> ברור
<avi1333> סבבה טוב אולי אני ינסה שוב לעבוד איתה
<trew1000> וזה ממש לא חדש
<avi1333> אני יוריד גם את גרסאת הפיתוח
<trew1000> הבעיה של גימפ עד היום הייתה
<trew1000> שהיא לא עובדת טוב עם CMYK
<trew1000> שזה חשוב לכל גרפיקאי מקצועי
<trew1000> כי הוא לא יוכל להוריד לדפוס את מה שהוא יצר
<trew1000> אני יודע שעובדים על זה
<trew1000> אני לא יודע אם זה יהיה בגרסה הקרובה
<avi1333> אה האמת שאני עדיין לא ברמה שאני מוריד לדפוס דברים
<trew1000> אבל זה יכנס
<trew1000> אז תרגיש חופשי
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> אני צריך להתץרגל אליה כי היא עובדת בצורה שונה
<avi1333> למשל הגארדינט שונים
<trew1000> לדעתי אפשר לעשות איתה הכל אבל היא צריכה עדיין לשפר את ניהול של התוכנה
<avi1333> ותגיד למשל לגבי פונטים יש לה מבחר פונטים ענק כמו בפוטושופ?
<trew1000> דבר שכבר קורה
<trew1000> יש לה את מה שיש למחשב אני חושב
<avi1333> ולמשל אם אני מוריד מברשות וכלאה לפוטושופ זה יעבוד עליה?
<trew1000> פונטים זה תלוי בך עד כמה שאני יודע
<avi1333> אה השאלה אם יש מבחר פונטים ללינוקס....
<trew1000> מברשות עובדים בגימפ
<trew1000> ןמה זה כאלה?
<trew1000> אקשנים? לא
<avi1333> אה מצויין וגם גארינט ופארטן?
<avi1333> למשל
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> וממש מזמן
<trew1000> אני בדיוק מחפש סקירה על התכונות החדשות שיהיו לה
<avi1333> אה מצויין:)
<avi1333> נשמח אם תפרסם פה:)
<trew1000> אני קראתי אחת רק שאני לא זוכר איפה
<trew1000> אני ימצא ויפרסם
<avi1333> סבבה תודה רבה גבר:)
<avi1333> תגיד יש מדריכים וכאלה שמסבירים לכאלה שעברו מפוטושופ איך להסתדר?
<trew1000> יש מדריכים לכימפ
<trew1000> שניה אני ידביק
<trew1000> http://garmahis.com/tutorials/gimp-tutorials/
<trew1000> avi1333: סקירה של גימפ 2.8
<trew1000> http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/gimp-2-8-features-preview-april-2010.html
<Hoborg> Title: GIMP 2.8: A preview of the new features! [Upd. Nov. 2010] — Tutorials — gimpusers.com
<nicoco> avi1333, אני עברתי מפוטושופ אליה
<nicoco> 2.8 נראית ממש מפוצצת
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי:)
<trew1000> כן nicoco מסתדר?
<avi1333> אז אתה אומר שהמעבר אפשרי?
<avi1333> גם אם אני עובד על עיבודים כמו מניפולציה וכאלה?
<trew1000> יש עוד כמה פלאגינים שכדאי להכיר
<nicoco> trew1000, אני עובד עם גימפ מאז שעברתי לאובונטו
<trew1000> כאלה שנכנסו רק ב-CS5
<trew1000> שניה אני ידביק פוסט
<nicoco> והיא מצויינת בשבילי
<avi1333> האמתש לא עבדתי עם cs5
<nicoco> מצד שני עדיין לא ניסיתי איתה דברים ממש מטורפים
<nicoco> אבל לבינתיים היא מעולה
<avi1333> אה....
<avi1333> אני שעברתי לאובנטו ניסתי מעט אבל הסתכבתי ולא הסתדתרתי
<avi1333> אבל אני ינסה שוב
<nicoco> avi1333, CS5 קטלנית
<nicoco> לדעתי פוטושופ עדיין תוכנה יותר טובה מגימפ
<nicoco> אבל גימפ הרבה יותר נוחה ואינטואיטיבית
<nicoco> קל מאוד להתרגל אליה
<nicoco> או שלפחות לי היה מאוד קל
<avi1333> אני ינסה אני לא פוסל אותה
<avi1333> המחשב שלי חלש מידיי אניעובד בעיקר עם cs2
<avi1333> ולפעמים עם cs4
<nicoco> דרך אגב, אם אתה כבר מנסה תנסה את 2.7
<nicoco> לדעתי היא הרבה יותר נוחה מ2.6
<avi1333> סבבה אני ינסה:)
<nicoco> trew1000, תגיד, הולכים לדלג ישר ל2.8 בהוצאה הרשמית, נכון?
<avi1333> לא עדיף להוריד את 2.8?
<trew1000> הוא עדין לא קיים כי הוא הדרסה היציבה דבר שאין עכשיו
<nicoco> יצאה בטא של 2.8?
<avi1333> ז"א את גרסאת המפתחים
<trew1000> והוא ישוחרר כנראה עוד חודש
<trew1000> לא יצאה 2.7.2 שהיא עם הרבה ממה שיש ב-2.8
<avi1333> אה מצויין:)
<trew1000> אם אתם ממש בקטע של גרפיקה ועוד פתוחה האתר הזה יעניין אתכם
<avi1333> apt-get install gimp 2.7.2   ?
<nicoco> !g upgrade to gimp 2.7.2
<Hoborg> "Flickr: Discussing Gimp 2.7.2 and GMIC 1.3.9.0 in G&#39;MIC" - http://www.flickr.com/groups/gmic/discuss/72157624659825116/ | "GIMP 2.7.1 not remembering Single-window mode - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1398206%26page%3D2
<trew1000> לא את הגרסה הזאת צריך לקמפל
<trew1000> http://www.graphicsplanet.org/
<Hoborg> Title: Graphics Planet
<nicoco> trew1000, עשו כבר מקור לאובונטו
<trew1000> שזה כל תוכנות הגרפיקה בפיתוח ואת התכונות החדשות שלהם
<trew1000> ואוו יפה
<trew1000> שווה להתקין את GMIC
<avi1333> וואלה יפה אחי תודה:)
<trew1000> יש לו יותר מ0399 אפקטים
<trew1000> מ-300*
<avi1333> :O
<Rodensky> sultan2, בג'אבר, מה זה אומר האייקון הנוסף הזה שמופיע לי ליד האייקון של הפרוטוקול?
<Rodensky> סליחה, סמליל, לא אייקון
<avi1333> סמליל?:S
<nicoco> המילה העברית לאייקון
<sultan2> זמריר :P
<avi1333> :S
<trew1000> avi1333: nicocoמצאתי מצאתי
<sultan2> Rodensky: הסמליל עם הפרצוץ?
<trew1000> הנה זה http://shlomi-israely.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post_08.html
<Rodensky> כן
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי:)
<sultan2> זה אומר שאני רעב :)
<nicoco> אני מרוצה מעצמי :) יצרתי לי פאטרן ממש יפה לטרמינל
<avi1333> טוב עוד מעט אני יקרא אני זז להתפלל ערבית:)
<avi1333> תודה רבה
<nicoco> יושב ממש יפה עם אלגנט גנום
<trew1000> כל הכבוד
<avi1333> אני יכול לשים רקע לטרמינל?איך?
<avi1333> טוב BRB
<sultan2> Rodensky: Tools > Set Mood Ctrl+D
<Rodensky> אוקיי קבעתי מצב רוח, זה מוצג לי איפשהו כמו שמוצג סטטוס (נניח וואי)?
<Rodensky> *אוואי
<sultan2> כן, אני רואה משקפיים
<sultan2> גם לי יש משקפיים ^^
<nicoco> avi1333, בטח שאפשר
<nicoco> avi1333, edit > profile preference > background
<nicoco> הנה הטרמינל המעוצב שלי :)
<nicoco> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5794/screenshot3uq.png
<nicoco> זה כשהוא בחלון מוקטן
<nicoco> ואז פתאום אני רוצה לעשות משהו גדול ועובר למסך מלא
<nicoco> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/5794/screenshot3uq.png
<nicoco> ובום!
<nicoco> :)
<Ddorda> שלחת פעמיים את אותה התמונה
<nicoco> :\
<Ddorda> מגניב הרקע שעשית, אם תשלח לי את זה נשלב את זה בהפצה הישראלית שאנחנו מתכוונים להוציא מתישהו
<nicoco> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7753/screenshot2xm.png
<Ddorda> אה.. אני העדפתי רק את הסמל של אובונטו ישראל :P
<Ddorda> אגב, יש לך מושג מי יצר אותו?
<nicoco> כן שניה אני בודק בלוג
<trew1000> אני עשיתי את הרקע הזה בשביל הקונסול
<trew1000> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-trew3
<Hoborg> Title: Image trew3.jpg - Simplest Image Hosting
<Ddorda> moshe_: כאן?
<trew1000> אבל בסוף החלטתי להשאיר אותו שחור
<trew1000> ושמתי את זה בקליינט של ה-IRC
<Ddorda> trew1000: בבלנדר?
<trew1000> רק בלנדר
<Ddorda> trew1000: מת לדעת לעבוד עם בלנדר
<Ddorda> זה מסובך?
<trew1000> לא ממש
<trew1000> זה רק ללימוד
<Ddorda> הרבה?
<nicoco> Ddorda, שימי עיצב אותו, אלא אם אני עברתי תסביך רציני בהבנה של הנושא
<trew1000> תראה את הבלוג הזה http://y101.blogspot.com/ Ddorda
<trew1000> הוא ממש הולך להביא הרבה הסברים ומדריכים
<trew1000> Ddorda: תראה גם פהhttp://www.blender.org.il/
<trew1000> אלה בעברית יש עוד כמה ממש טובים באנגלית
<trew1000> זה לא הרבה ללמוד זה יותר להתאמן
<trew1000> בהתחלה זה נראה ממש קשה עד שאתה לומד את הפרנציפ ומבין שהכל חוזר על עצמו
<Ddorda> אני אנסה את זה ביום מן הימים
<nicoco> trew1000, תגיד, איך קוראים לחבילה של הפילטרים בגימפ שהזכרת מקודם?
<trew1000> GMIC
<nicoco> תודה :)
<nicoco> !g GMIC
<Hoborg> "Green Meeting Industry Council - Home" - http://www.greenmeetings.info/ | "GMIC Glass Manufacturing Industry Council" - http://www.gmic.org/
<nicoco> עצלן >
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני בשלב האחרון של הסקריפט, הכל עובד חוץ מהשליחה
<Ddorda> יש לך מושג למה זה לא עובד:
<Ddorda> xchat.command('say '+newS)
<Ddorda> ?
<nicoco> אני הבנאדם האחרון שיהיה לו מושג :O
<nicoco> רק היום התחלתי ללמוד פרל
<nicoco> ועדיין לא נגעתי בפייתון
<nicoco> רציתי לעזור לך כדי ללמוד תוך כדי
<nicoco> :O
<Ddorda> מה שאני עושה כדי ללמוד זה מתחיל משהו בעצמי
<Ddorda> אתה מוזמן לנסות
<nicoco> זה בהחלט מה שעשיתי היום
<Ddorda> nicoco: נגיד רעיון שחשבתי עליו
<Ddorda> זה לעשות פקודה שמכבה את המחשב בצורה מסודרת
<Ddorda> כמובן שרק אתה יכול להפעיל
<Ddorda>  /me reboot
<nicoco> באיזה סביבה היא תפעל?
<nicoco> אקסצ'אט?
<nicoco> או סתם בכל מקום?
<nicoco> (טרמינל*)
<Ddorda> nicoco: xchat
<nicoco>  /me reboot זה כבר בעייתי...
<nicoco> אפשר לעשות פקודה אחרת
<nicoco>  /halt או משהו
<nicoco> אבל אני עדיין טירון
<nicoco> ננסה כבר מחר, עכשיו אני עייף מדי כדי להתחיל ללמוד פרל או פייתון :)
<nicoco> רק תזכיר לי
<Ddorda> nicoco: לא יותר מדי מסובך
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/v/Ux1FZpPKh20
<nicoco> יפה! שיפרו ממש את העיצוב של הטקסט בגימפ החדש :)
<nicoco> אהבתי
<nicoco> Rodensky, חזק
<Rodensky> איזה מישהו ירד על מכבי חיפה וציטט איזה שיר מכוער עליהם אז מישהו כתב לו "יאלה מה אתה משחק אותה עד לפני שנה חשבת שנבדל זה שם של שחקן"
<nicoco> Ddorda, אתה רוצה את המברשת של הלוגו?
<nicoco> של המגן דוד עם העיגולים
<nicoco> שלחתי לך במייל
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני אסתכל, תדוה
<Ddorda> תודה
<nicoco> זה עדיין מעלה את זה...
<nicoco> קובץ כבד
<nicoco> (הטרמינל, לא הסמל)
<nicoco> אוווווו
<nicoco> רק עכשיו הסתכלתי
<nicoco> 33 מגה :S
<Ddorda> :O
<Ddorda> WTF
<nicoco> לא הגיוני בעליל
<nicoco> זה אמנם ברזולוציה מפוצצת
<nicoco> 2000X2000
<nicoco> אבל היא עדיין לא מספיק מפוצצת בשביל זה
<trew1000> nicoco: אם זה PNG אז זה כן
<nicoco> 33 מגה?
<nicoco> אתה בטוח?
<nicoco> וזה קובץ עבודה
<nicoco> זה שוקל יותר מPNG
<nicoco> XCF
<trew1000> 100% אתמול היה לי סיפור דומה
<nicoco> באיזה גימפ אתה משתמש?
<nicoco> 2.7.2?
<trew1000> כן
<nicoco> יש מצב שהשמירה של הקבצים נדפקה בצורה כלשהי?
<trew1000> יכול להיות זאת גרסת הפיתוח
<trew1000> אתה משתמש בגרסה הזאת?
<nicoco> אולי
<nicoco> לא יודע
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> גרסאת הפיתוח
<trew1000> עשיתי רשימה של באגים שמצאתי אני לא יודע טוב אנגלית אז אני לא יכול לדווח
<trew1000> אתה רוצה שאני ישלח לך?
<nicoco> לך על זה
<nicoco> אני אציץ בזה מחר
<nicoco> שלח למייל
<trew1000> שהוא?
<nicoco> xdnicoco at gmail dot com
<trew1000> nicoco: נשלח
<nicoco> קיבלתי
<nicoco> תודה
<moshe_> Ddorda, חיפשת אותי
<nicoco> Ddorda, מאחר והמשקל לא הגיוני שלחתי לך רק את המברשת
<Ddorda> moshe_: זכרת למלא את הדיווח של חודש שעבר ושל החודש?
<Ddorda> כי נראה לי יש שם דברים של לפני חודשיים
<Ddorda> nicoco: מה היה הדבר השני?
<nicoco> הקובץ עבודה של הטרמינל
<Ddorda> nicoco: שעושה מה?
<nicoco> הקובץ עבודה של הרקע שהכנתי לטרמינל
<nicoco> התעניינת בו מקודם
<Ddorda> כן
<moshe_> Ddorda, איך לתרגם מאשרי תוכן (התפקיד שלך ושל שימי)?
<Ddorda> moshe_: content moderators
<moshe_> Ddorda, אגב, מה לגבי המדריך לטובת חושבים ומחשבים?
<Ddorda> moshe_: סיימתי אותו
<Ddorda> סליחה שלא שיתפתי אתכם
<Ddorda> אותך ניסינו לתפוס אבל לא ענית
<moshe_> אין בעיה, אבל לפחות תעמיס על עצמך פחות, תלמד לבקש עזרה:)
<Ddorda> moshe_: אני משתדל :P
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שאני מאוד דקדקן
<Ddorda> ואז מאוד קשה לי לקבל עבודה של אחרים
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מה קורה?
<moshe_> נסה אותי, אני גם מאוד דקדקן אם אני רוצה
<Ddorda> moshe_: נתחיל מזה שתזכור כל חודש לכתוב את הדוח קהילה
<lightpriest> שלום שלום
<lightpriest> מה המצב?
<lightpriest> הלוגו החדש נראה טוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest: +1
<Ddorda> moshe_: תכתוב לך ביומן, כל חודש ב־28
<moshe_> ברור, אבל זה מסוג הדברים שאני צריך לשפר... (כמו שאתה רואה)
<Ddorda> lightpriest: קיבלנו 640+ תרומות החודש
<moshe_> מה יש לכתוב בנושאים של הקבוצה (team)
<moshe_> ?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ויש לך מושג למה אבישי לא מתחבר? סוף סוף יש לי גישה ל־dns
<lightpriest> אין לי מושג האמת
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<lightpriest> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<liel> Ddirda: יש +o להובורג?
<Ddorda> liel: לא
<Ddorda> אני אשאל את האופים
<Ddorda> בעצם אף אחד מבם לא מחובר
<Ddorda> אז אני אשאל כשהם יהיו
<moshe_> Ddorda, מה יש לכתוב על אירועים של הלוקו פרט למסיבת שחרור?
<moshe_> אגב, אני רואה שאתה כותב כמה כסף נתרם באותו חודש, אז כמה נתרם באוקטובר?
<Ddorda> moshe_: רווחים, פרוייקטים
<Ddorda> חושבים ומחשבים למשל?
<Ddorda> או זה שאנחנו הולכים לאחד את ה־db הישן לאתר החדש
<liel> Ddorda: משה הוא לא אופ?
<moshe_> חושבים ומחשבים בכלל התחיל?
<Ddorda> liel: הוא כן, משום מה הוא לא בחדר האופים
<Ddorda> moshe_: לא, אבל הוא נסגר שיקרה גם השנה בשיתוף פעולה איתנו
<Ddorda> זה חשוב לציין
<moshe_> אני לא שם בגלל שהשם משתמש שלי כל פעם משתנה מסיבה כל שהיא
<liel> Ddorda: אני רואה, ברגע שניסיתי להיכנס לחדר צ'אנסרב בעט אותי ונתן לי באן
<Ddorda> liel: בצדק
<liel> Ddorda: נכון, אין לי שום דבר לחפש בערוץ
<Ddorda> :)
<lightpriest> גם אני זז לישון, לילה טוב :)
<moshe_> Ddorda, כמה נתרם באוקטובר?
<Ddorda> תסתכל באתר
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.org/bank
<Hoborg> Title: דיווח הכנסות והוצאות | אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ליל״ט
<Ddorda> ראית כמה כבר נתרם? זה מדהים! :)
<moshe_> לא רשום שם כמה כסף נכנס ויוצא
<moshe_> רק תאריכים ואם נכנס או יוצא, לא סכומים
<Ddorda> מה? כן כתוב סכומים...
<Ddorda> איזה קטע, באמת לא כתוב למשתמשים.. שנייה אני אטפל בזה
<liel> Ddorda: שוחחת עם משה בעניין?
<moshe_> liel, אני פה, על מה הוא צריך לדבר איתי?
<liel> moshe_: דור מעוניין שהובורג ישנה את הנושא אוטומטית ויוסיף דברים כמו הקישור ללוגינג של אותו היום, אך הדבר דורש הענקת דגל +o לבוט
<Ddorda> liel: לא ״דברים כמו״
<Ddorda> רק זה
<Ddorda> בינתיים
<liel> Ddorda: שיהיה
<Ddorda> moshe_: טופל
<moshe_> אני צריך לחשוב על זה
<moshe_> Ddorda, אני עדיין לא רואה את הסכומים
<moshe_> יש עוד משהו לכתוב פרט לאיחוד של ה-DB, חושבים ומחשבים והכספים?
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> moshe_: כן, אני רואה, מוזר
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אנסה שוב
<moshe_> אולי כי אני מחובר?
<Ddorda> לא
<moshe_> עכשיו התנתקתי לבדוק את זה ואני לא מצליח להתחבר מחדש...
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> מה?
<Ddorda> ?!
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת? אתה כותב שם משתמש וססמה וזה לא מתחבר?
<moshe_> יש לי את השם משתמש והסיסמה שמורים בדפדפן ולמרות שזה רשום ואני לוחץ על כניסה זה לא נכנס ולא נותן לי הודעת שגיאה
<Ddorda> תנסה לרענן את העוגיות שלך
<moshe_> איך אני עושה את זה (פיירפוקס)
<Ddorda> tools > preferences
<moshe_> הסרתי את כל הקוקיס, לא עזר, ואני מופיע הרבה פעמים כמחובר באתר
<moshe_> תסתכל על רשימת החברים המחוברים
<Ddorda> moshe_: אתה מחובר, זה פשוט איזה באג לא ברור באתר
<moshe_> עכשיו אני רואה שאני מחובר...
<moshe_> אבל עדיין, מופיע כאילו אני מחובר יותר מפעם אחת
<Ddorda> זה יסתדר תוך כמה דקות
<moshe_> Ddorda, כמה כסף נתרם באוקטובר?
<Ddorda> 100+655 מאייקון
<Ddorda> +250 מעמותת המקור
<moshe_> אייקון זה ספטמבר, אני חושב שכתבת על זה כבר
<Ddorda> רגע, אוקטובר = 10?
<moshe_> כן
<Ddorda> מוזר.. אז רשמתי את זה בעשירי..
<Ddorda> לא נורא
<Ddorda> אז רק 100
<moshe_> אוקי, סבבה
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Ddorda> avishai: !
<Feznot> יש פה מישהו ?
<Feznot> יש לי שאלה ..איזה נגן אתם ממליצים לי להשתמש ? אני דיי חדש בעסק
<Blue-Omega> vlc
<Feznot> סבבה תודה :)
<Feznot> יש לי עוד שאלה ..
<Feznot> קאפס לוק שלי לא עובד ..קשור לאובנטו?
<avishai> לא
<Blue-Omega> you can try and check if the System-->Keyboard-->Layouts-->Options-->Caps Lock key behavior is on Default
<Ddorda> Feznot: תלוי איזה סגנון אתה מחפש (נגן)
<Ddorda> Feznot: המ.. זה עניין של הגדרות
<Ddorda> האובונטו שלך בעברית או באנגלית?
<Feznot> cבעברית
<Feznot> סליחה באנגלית
<Feznot> אני קצת מבולבל בשעות האלה חח
<Feznot> לא כ"כ אוהב מערכות הפעלה בעברית
<Feznot> כן הקאפס לוק על default
<Feznot> אבל הבנתי מה הבעיה ...הקאפס לוק לא עובד לי רק כשאני על עברית
<Feznot> לא קל להתרגל ללינוקס... כל ההתקנות הכל שונה , הרבה גוגל ...
<Rodensky> זה בגלל שאתה לא מתרגל ללינוקס אלא למערכות הפעלה שונות
<Rodensky> מעבר ממערכת לינוקס אחת לאחרת הוא בערך כמו ממעבר בין ווינדוס ללינוקס (בשני הכיוונים)
<Rodensky> הליבה אותה ליבה, מה שמסביב שונה
<avishai> הליבה היא ממש לא אותה ליבה
<avishai> והכל ממש שונה
<avishai> כולל חלק מהתפיסות
<avishai> יש עקרונות שונים
<avishai> למשל אין אותיות כונן
<Rodensky> אבישי, לינוקס היא לינוקס בכל הפצה, אתה יודע למה אני מתכוונת כשאני אומרת את זה :|
<Rodensky> יכולה להיות גרסה שונה של הליבה, אבל זה עדין לינוקס :|
<Feznot> כן לדברים האלה אני אתרגל ,נחמד ללמוד את המערתכ הזאת
<Feznot> מבחינת נוחות היא יחסית מפתיעה לטובה
<Feznot> אני ציפיתי למערכת הרבה יותר מסובכת ..
<avishai> אה
<avishai> חשבתי שאת מתכוונת לווינדוס
<avishai> סליחה
<Ddorda> Feznot: נו, קורה לכולם :)
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איך אני יכול דעת כמה DPI יש לתמונה שלי?
<Rodensky> במאפיינים שלה
<trew1000> או איפה אני מוצא את הנתונים של התמונה בגימפ?
<trew1000> אין לה
<trew1000> מצאתי
<trew1000> זה נמצא בתמונה
<Rodensky> בכל תוכנה כזו חייבת להיות אפשרות לראות את זה :O
<trew1000> הכוונה בקטגוריית תמונה
<trew1000> כן רק שלא מצאתי
<trew1000> PPI ן-DPI זה אותו דבר?
<Rodensky> נשמע הגיוני..
<trew1000> אוקי לילה טוב לכם אני זז לאיזור שיעורי בית
<trew1000> והם בווינדוס
<trew1000> לילה טוב לכולם
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-09
<Interruptus> הממ איזה כיף
<Interruptus> היה סרט בריטי
<Interruptus> משהו בלאד בוקס
<kosherpup> Ddorda:
<Ddorda> ?
<kosherpup> אתה מתמצא בפרוקסי?
<Ddorda> לא ממש
<kosherpup> אה תודה
<kosherpup> טוב מילא נראה לי שאני מסודר לעת עתה
<shimi810> קראתי עכשיו על העמלה של דואר ישראל על (כל) החבילות מחו"ל - http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3980517,00.html
<shimi810> כבר אמרתי את זה פעם, אני מזמן לא גאה לחיות בארץ הזאת...
<guysoft42> היי, יש כאן מישהו שמתעניין בחופש ביטוי באינטרנט? כי יש כנס על ממשל אינטרנט שבוע הבא..
<nicoco> אני בעד חופש ביטוי באינטרנט
<nicoco> מי שלא מסוגל להתמודד עם האינטרנט שלא ייכנס אליו מראש
<Rodensky> עד שסופסוף אני מרוכזת במשהו זה בעוגיות, ואני כל-כך מרוכזת בהן שאני מפספסת את הקומה שלי ולא מבינה מי החליף לי את הדלת
<nicoco> לול
<Interruptus> הממ אני עושה מיקסטייפ של שירים על פצצות אטום
<Interruptus> ראשונים זה
<Interruptus> sun ra - nuclear war
<Interruptus> "  - hiroshima
<Interruptus> enola gay
<nicoco> תגידו, מישהו כאן יודע איך אני מתקין עברית בווין?
<Rodensky> כן - אתה מכניס דיסק של ווינדוס ומתקין אותו על VM או על המחשב בדואל בוט.
<Rodensky> אל תתייחס אלי, אני סתם שונאת את וויין
<nicoco> ווין עדיף על דואל ריבוטים לווינדוס
<nicoco> והצלחתי לסדר לי שם סביבה די נוחה לרוב כלי העבודה שלי
<nicoco> יש עוד שתי תוכנות סוררות שמסרבות וכנראה ימשיכו לסרב
<nicoco> אבל כל השאר כבר עובדות פיקס :)
<Rodensky> з==(•̪●)==ε/̵͇̿̿/'̿'̿ ̿ ̿ ̿̿ ...BoOM▂ ▃ ▅ ...
<Rodensky> התלהבתי מהציור הזה
<nicoco> :O
<liel> !join #archlinux-il
<nicoco> אפשר לפקוד עליו להצטר, לערוצים אחרים? :O
<nicoco> להצטרף*
<liel> nicoco: כן
<nicoco> איך?,
<liel> nicoco: צריך להיות אדמין
<nicoco> ואיך הופכים לכזה?
<liel> nicoco: צריך שאני או דור נוסיף אותך
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco>  לול
<nicoco> חשבתי שאתה מתכוון ללהתקין עברית בווין XD
<liel> Ddorda: שלום
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<Shualdon> ?
<nicoco> מגניב, התקנתי אופיס 2007 פרוץ ועובד פיקס
<nicoco> Rodensky, אני לא מבין על מה את מדברת
<nicoco> דרך PlayOnLinux זה עובד מעולה
<Rodensky> מה זה play linux?
<Rodensky> ויש לך שם גם תמיכה מלאה בעברית בלי בעיות למיניהן?
<nicoco> את התמיכה בעברית לא בדקתי
<nicoco> אבל באופן כללי זה עובד סבבה
<nicoco> PlayOnLinux זה מין שדרוג כזה לווין
<nicoco> לא בדיוק שידרוג
<nicoco> אבל משהו בסגנון
<nicoco> אפשר להתקין ווין ופליי און לינוקס וכל אחד יעבוד בנפרד
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, יש בפליי און לינוקס אפשרות של להתקין אופיס
<nicoco> כמובן שצריך בשביל זה דיסק
<Rodensky> ניסיתי להתקין אופיס 2003 ו2007 על וויין ולא הצלחתי
<Rodensky> כל פעם משהו אחר לא טוב לו
<nicoco> תחפשי במרכז התוכנות
<nicoco> PlayOnLinux
<nicoco> זה אמור למצוא לך את זה ישר
<nicoco> אחרי זה יש אפשרות של install
<nicoco> ושמה יש לך מבחר של תוכנות
<nicoco> ממיונות
<nicoco> אז תחת הלשונית office את יכולה למצוא microsoft office בגרסאות שונות
<Rodensky> אני אנסה בהזדמנות, תודה
<nicoco> :)
<serfus> זה פרונט-אנד לווין
<serfus> מה שהוא עושה זה (בערך) להביא סקריפטים מוכנים להתקנה של משחקים/תוכנות ככה שיעבוד הכי טוב
<serfus> בעיקרון אפשר לעשות אותו דבר עם ווין
<serfus> פשוט הוא מביא את הכל מוכן
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה בדברים האלה, אני צריכה שדברים יעבדו ישר כמובטח ולא שאני צריכה להתחיל להתעסק עם דברים שאני שונאת. אם הפליי הזה עושה את העבודה אז מצוין :)
<Rodensky> אם הוא יעבוד אז אני אוכל להעיף את הווינדוס מהנטבוק D:
<serfus> יש דברים מסוימים שעובדים מושלם
<serfus> ויש כמובן כאלה שלא
<Rodensky> האמת שעברית לא מאוד נורא אם לא יהיה, אני צריכה את האופיס כדי לכתוב עבודות ומן הסתם אני לא מגישה אותן פה בעברית חחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> הגשתי עבודה בתתתתתתתת זונה על קנביס! רצו אותה על פורמט של ווינדוס אבל החלטתי להגיש בpdf וזה פתר בעיות תאימות שהיו עם האופיס שעל המחשב בפקולטה
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> עבודה על קנאביס! ענק!
<nicoco> את צריכה לשלוח לי אותה :O
<Rodensky> אם אתה יודע לקרוא רומנית
<Rodensky> בכיף:)
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, העברית לא עובדת משהו
<Rodensky> מה זה "לא משהו"? אילו בעיות קיימות?
<nicoco> אני חושב שצריך להתקין עברית דרך זה בתור שפה נוספת של המערכת
<nicoco> הרווחים משתנים
<nicoco> והוא כותב בסדר משונה
<nicoco> פתאום קופץ לתחילת המילה
<nicoco> או המשפט
<serfus> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5360&hilit=%D7%90%D7%95%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%A1+2007
<Hoborg> Title: אובונטו ישראל  צפה בנושא - מדריך להתקנת Microsoft Office 2007 באובונטו
<nicoco> אבל בלפתוח טקסט מוכן אין לו בעיות
<Rodensky> אה הייתה לי את הבעיה הזאת כשהתקנתי אופיס על וויין לפני כמה גרסאות של אופיס, של וויין ושל אובונטו
<Rodensky> חבר'ה אני אשמח אם תחוו את דעתכם לגבי תרגום שהצעתי
<Rodensky> למושג ספציפי
<Rodensky> לעברית
<Rodensky> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A8%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%AA_%D7%9E%D7%98%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%AA
<Hoborg> Title: רשימת מטלות – אובונטו ישראל
<Rodensky> גם כתבתי על זה בפורום
<Rodensky> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/256
<Hoborg> Title: הצעתי לתרגום עברי של Session X | אובונטו ישראל
<serfus> Rodensky, האיש שאת צריכה לשאול הוא ירון
<serfus> Yaron-Heb, ^
<Rodensky> אוקיי
<Rodensky> Yaron-Heb, אני אשמח אם תחווה את דעתך על ההצעה שלי לתרגום סשן אקס לעברית. נימקתי את ההצעה שלי בפורום ובויקיבונטו
<serfus> הוא "הבוס" של התרגום בארץ
<nicoco> Rodensky, גאונה
<nicoco> serfus, לא כתוב במדריך שהדבקת שום דבר על לסדר את העברית :O
<Rodensky> תודה :]
<nicoco> או שאולי כתוב באחת התמונות
<nicoco> אבל הקישורים שבורים
<serfus> nicoco, כמה מהם שם כותבים על הבעיה הזאת ושאי אפשר לטפל בה
<serfus> תקרא גם את התגובות
<nicoco> הו
<Rodensky> אגב, הקרדיט ל sultan2 שהעלה את עניין התרגום של זה
<sultan2> תודה Rodensky :)
<sultan2> תגידו, ראיתם כמה משתמשים נוכחים בחדר #ubuntu ?
<sultan2>  /join #ubuntu
<sultan2> ~1640
<Rodensky> וכולם מדברים עברית, איזה קטע (:
<sultan2> שקט פה מאוד
<nicoco> ממש דממת אלחוט
<sultan2> בדר"כ משתמשי אובונטו הם קשקשנים גדולים ומבלבלים את המח בלי סוף
<sultan2> תופעה
<sultan2> דרך אגב, איך מנקדים בלינוקס?
<sultan2> בוינדוס זה CapsLock + Shift + מספר בין 0 - 9
<sultan2> מֺֹח*
<sultan2> הנה, עם ניקוד :P
<nicoco> עבד לך?
<sultan2> לא ניסיתי
<sultan2> $ charmap
<sultan2> אינני יודע איך לעשות זאת עם X11
<nicoco> אני זוכר שפעם ניסיתי את זה גם כן
<nicoco> והצלחתי
<nicoco> אבל אני לא זוכר איך
<sultan2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Steve Ballmer - Developers
<sultan2> no! don't tell!
<sultan2> Hoborg: you're a stupid bot
<sultan2> (08:40:40 PM) Hoborg: (notice) you're: Command does not exist
<nicoco> XDDDD
<nicoco> `  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ZarKIKpSA
<nicoco> הניסוי עבר בהצלחה
<avi1333> ?
<liel> suitan2: בכוונה כיוונתי את הובורג כך שיציג כותרות
<liel> suitan2: וכל מה שמפנים בהתחלה לניק של הובורג נחשב בעיניו לפקודה...
<liel> !warn suitan2 Called Hoborg a stupid bot
<liel> !seen suitan2
<Hoborg> liel: Sorry, I cannot find your nick in my database.
<liel> !allwarnings
<liel> !dewarn 1
<liel> !diswarn 1
<liel> !help
<liel> !unwarn 1
<nicoco> XD
<nicoco> !seen sultan2
<Hoborg> nicoco: The user sultan2 left his last message in the channel at Friday, 05-Nov-2010 15:01:14 .
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> cool
<liel> !allwarnings
<liel> !warn sultan2 Called Hoborg a stupid bot
<nicoco> מסכן, הוא בכלל לא בערוץ
<nicoco> חכה שהוא יחזור ואז תזהיר אותו
<liel> nicoco: כרגע הובורג לא יודע לעשות הרבה עם אזהרות
<nicoco> לא נורא
<nicoco> זה עדיין חסר משמעות כל עוד הוא לא באמת בערוץ
<moshe> liel, תסביר לבחור שאתה רוצה להזהיר לפני שאתה מזהיר, אולי זה יספיק וגם ככה אתה יכול להזהיר אח"כ אם צריך
<liel> !allwarnings
<liel> moshe: בסדר, למרות שכרגע הוא לא יכול לעשות כלום עם האזהרות כי אין לו +o
<liel> !unwarn 2
<liel> nicoco moshe: הנה, הסרתי את האזהרה מ־sultan2
<moshe> אני פשוט חושב שמתאים יותר להסביר משהו ורק אם זה לא עוזר להזהיר
<liel> sultan2: מדוע קראת להובורג בוט טיפש? הוא אמור לתת כותרות
<sultan2> קיבלתי אזהרה :P
<sultan2> אני יודע
<liel> suitan: מחקתי אותה
<sultan2> בדיחה
<sultan2> תרגיש חופשי
<nicoco> הוא מחק אותה בזכותי :)
<sultan2> מה זאת אומרת "מחקתי"? מחקת מאיפה?
<liel> sultan2: אוקיי, אבל בפעם הבאה אל תפנה לניק של הובורג כי כל דבר שהוא מקבל לאחר הנקודותיים והרווח נחשב כפקודהנ
<liel> sultan2: ממסד הנתונים של הובורג
<nicoco> האופים יכולים לפקוד על הובורג לתת אזהרות
<sultan2> או, זה נשמר, אני ממש מתנצל, אם כן
<nicoco> וזה אומר שהוא רושם שיש לך אזהרה
<nicoco> וזהו בעצם
<sultan2> איפה מסד הנתונים?
<nicoco> liel, הוא לא יכול לעשות עם זה משהו בינתיים, נכון?
<nicoco> !source sultan2
<Hoborg> sultan2: http://bit.ly/bQA1pN
<nicoco> כאן יש את הקוד
<nicoco> אתה רשאי לחפש :)
<liel> moshe: לא, דור אמור לתת לו את הדגל...
<serfus> מן הסתם, אין לו גישה למסד נתונים
<liel> serfus: יש לו, בקובץ hoborg.db בתיקיית השורש של הבוט
<serfus> כל אחד יכול לגשת לשם?
<nicoco> !allwarnings
<moshe> איזה דגל? של האופ?
<nicoco> הממ
<sultan2> מה קורא לי אם אני לא מתנהג כשורה? סילוק מן הערוץ/צים או סילוק מהרשת freenode?
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> -Notice- {from Hoborg} You are not authorized to perform this action. I am registering a warning for you because of it.
<serfus> sultan2, אף אחד כאן לא יכול להעיף אותך מפרינוד, רק מהחדר
<serfus> וגם זה לא יקרה
<serfus> אל תדאג P:
<nicoco> יאפ
<nicoco> המקסימום שיעשו זה להשתיק אותך
<nicoco> אבל רק אם תהיה מעצבן במיוחד
<sultan2> לשם מה מסד הנתונים הזה קיים?
<nicoco> כמובן שאם אתה ספאם בוט אתה תעוף לעזאזל
<nicoco> sultan2, כדי לאפשר להובורג לשמור מידע
<nicoco> כמו אזהרות
<nicoco> או לוגים
<nicoco> או כל דבר שהוא צריך לשמור
<sultan2> 1f-u-c4n-r34d-th15-u-r34lly-n33d-t0-g37-l41d
<sultan2> http://alturl.com/x7yap
<Hoborg> Title: If u can read this u really need to get laid T-Shirt
<sultan2> oops
<sultan2> אתם צריכים אוצר מילים רחב מאוד למטרות הללו
<sultan2> זה מאוד קשה
<Rodensky> חולצה חזקה
<serfus> חחח כן
<Rodensky> לצערי
<Rodensky> הצלחתי לקרוא את זה
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> מאותה סיבה בדיוק :|
<nicoco> מזל שקודם קראתי את מה שהובורג כתב ורק אחר כך הסתכלתי על הטקסט
<nicoco> אחרת הייתי עלול לפענח את זה ;)
<Rodensky> אתה מודע לזה שאם מגלים לך את התשובה לפני זה לא מוריד מחומרת המצב?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> לא ממש
<Rodensky> אז עכשיו אתה מודע לזה
<nicoco> מה שיש לי~ הלוואי ולא היה לי~
<nicoco> מה שאין לי~ את זה אני רוצה~
<Rodensky> מה שרצוי אינו מצוי, מה שמצוי אינו רצוי, ומה שגם מצוי וגם רצוי  נשוי
<nicoco> יש לי מילים יש לי מילים
<nicoco> אבל אין לי מנגינה
<shimi810> נתקע ולבסוף קרס המחשב כשאני רואה סרטון ב־vlc במסך מלא. עכשיו אין קול... מה עושים??! ניסיתי את כל שרתי הקול, כולם מוצאים שגיאה של Connection failed: Connection refused
<nicoco> עכשיו אכפת לך לסדר את המשפט עם אנטרים?
<nicoco> קצת קשה להבין מה זה מה
<shimi810> אצלי הכל מופיע בסדר, אבל נסדר בשבילך
<shimi810> נתקע ולבסוף קרס המחשב כשאני רואה סרטון ב־vlc במסך מלא. עכשיו אין קול... מה עושים??!
<shimi810> ניסיתי את כל שרתי הקול, כולם מוצאים שגיאה של Connection failed: Connection refused
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> עכשיו הבנתי, פספסתי את המילה מחשב
<nicoco> אז זה נראה לי כאילו התבלבל הסדר
<nicoco> אוקיי...
<nicoco> עכשיו אתה כן יכול לראות סרטונים במסך מלא?
<nicoco> אבל בלי קול...?
<shimi810> אכן, שום שרת קול לא מצליח לפעול
<nicoco> אין סאונד, בקיצור?
<shimi810> כן
<nicoco> אין סאונד גם בתוכנות אחרות, או רק בVLC?
<nicoco> אני מנסה לאתר את הבעיה
<nicoco> נסה להפעיל נגד יוטיוב
<nicoco> או רית'מבו'
<nicoco> רית'מבוק*
<nicoco> הן מיצאות סאונד כמו שצריך?
<shimi810> בכל המערכת אין קול, אז שום תוכנה גם לא תוציא קול.. ניסיתי לבצע בדיקת קול מבחירת שרת הקול ב־ gstreamer-properties ושם ראיתי את השגיאות
<nicoco> מצטער, התנתק לי
<nicoco> shimi810, אז בדקת גם בתוכנות אחרות?
<nicoco> הן עובדות כמו שצריך?
<nicoco> או שהבעיה היא בסאונד בכלל
<nicoco> ?
<shimi810> אין צורך לבדוק, בכל המערכת אין קול, אף אחד מהשרתים לא מצליח לפעול בכלל...
<nicoco> המ...
<nicoco> תבדוק בכל זאת
<nicoco> טוב, השלב הבא זה לבדוק בהגדרות הכלליות של הווליום, אם הבעיה לא שם אני כבר לא יודע לעזור לך
<nicoco> אתה משתמש בגנום?
<shimi810> כן
<lightpriest> גנום של מי?
<nicoco> אז צריך להיות לך בפאנל העליון רמקול קטן כזה
<lightpriest> aplay -l
<lightpriest> מה נותן?
<nicoco> tu
<nicoco> או
<nicoco> יופי
<nicoco> מישהו שיודע על מה הוא מדבר :)
 * nicoco מפנה את מקומו
<shimi810> aplay: device_list:235: לא נמצאו כרטיסי קול...
<nicoco> יש כל מני אפשרויות, בו נקווה שנפגמו הדרייברים
<nicoco> בוא*
<shimi810> lightpriest ...
<lightpriest> ?
<lightpriest> ויש לך כרטיס קול?
<shimi810> בטח, מחשב נייד
<lightpriest> אהה מחשב נייד?
<lightpriest> האמת שזה קורה לי בHTPC
<lightpriest> אחרי כמה ריסטרטים זה מסתדר :D
<lightpriest> בדקת שהוא לא מבוטל בביוס או משהו כזה?
<lightpriest> בדקת ב dmesg?
<Rodensky> הייתה לי בעיה דומה כשהייתי עם 9.04
<Rodensky> פתאום היה מפסיק הסאונד בכל המערכת לכאורה בלי שום שגיאה
<Rodensky> ורק אתחול היה פותר את זה
<nicoco> לי לא הייתה בעיה כזו ואני מקווה שגם לא תהיה :)
<Rodensky> שידרגתי ברצף ל10.10
<Rodensky> עכשיו יש בעיה שהעכבר נתקע על סוג כלשהו של שמן
<Rodensky> *סמן
<Rodensky> ואי אפשר להפעיל קליק שמאלי
<Rodensky> וצריך לאתחל עם כפתור הכיבוי או לסגור בכוח את הסשן כדי לעשות לוג אאוט ולחזור
<nicoco> Rodensky, תאפשרי רצח של שרת הX
<nicoco> זה יותר נוח מריבוט
<Rodensky> איך אני עושה את זה?
<Rodensky> ותזכור שאין לי קליק שמאלי ושכחתי לציין שגם חלק מקיצורי המקלדת לא עובדים וגם חלק מהמקשים לא עובדים
<nicoco> תכנסי לאפשרויות של המקלדת
<nicoco> Layouts
<Rodensky> ז"א, לא תמיד מתאפשר לי לעשות את הלוג אאוט הזה באמצעות המקלדת במקום העכבר, בגלל הבעיה הזו, ואז אני חייבת לאתחל עם כפתור הכיבוי
<nicoco> יש לך למטה כפתור של Options
<nicoco> הלוג אאוט הזה באמצעות המקלדת?
<Rodensky> כן
<nicoco> alt-control-backspace?
<Rodensky> לא
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> אז עדיין לא אפשרת אותו
<nicoco> יופי
<sultan2> (10:09:03 PM) nicoco: Rodensky, תאפשרי רצח של שרת הX
<sultan2> חחחחחחח
<shimi810> lightpriest: לא מצאתי שום אזכור לכרטיס הקול ב־ dmesg. בביוס אין לי שום הגדרה לכרטיס הקול
<Rodensky> אני עושה ctrl+alt+del שמוגדר אצלי עבור הסיסטם מוניטור
<sultan2> לא מצאת מילה יותר טובה :P
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> ואז עם המקלדת אני מעיפה משם את הסשן
<Rodensky> alt+p
<Rodensky> enter
<nicoco> כנסי להגדרות של המקלדת
<nicoco> Layouts
<nicoco> Options
<Rodensky> נכנסתי
<nicoco> Key sequence to kill the X server
<nicoco> תפתחי אותו ותסמני וי
<Rodensky> אפשרתי את זה
<nicoco> מעכשיו כל פעם שתעשי את הקיצור מקשים הזה
<Rodensky> נניח עכשיו קרתה לי הבעיה הזו
<Rodensky> לחצתי את הצירוף
<Rodensky> מה אמור להופיע?
<nicoco> המערכת סוג של תתרענן
<Rodensky> אוקיי אני אנסה את זה
<nicoco> זה סוג של ריבוט... לא יודע איך להסביר את זה
<shimi810> זה אתחול שרת ה־ X
<nicoco> והמשפט הקודם שלי חסר משמעות
<nicoco> מעניין למה רשמתי אותו
<Rodensky> הבנתי את הרעיון
<Rodensky> תודה רבה
<nicoco> הנה, הוא יודע^
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> חוסך שימוש בכפתורים מיותרים
<Rodensky> לא ידעתי שזה קיים בכלל :)
<nicoco> מעניין מי הגרבובן שהמציא את החבילה "hello"
<nicoco> XD
<Yaron-Heb> רב תודות למחמיאים בהעדרי, הצלחתם לגרום לעירקי לסמוק ☺
<Yaron-Heb> רודנסקי, ראיתי את ההצעה שלך
<Rodensky> ו ? :]
<Yaron-Heb> ראשית אני חייב לשאול מי ערך את התרגום של כל העמוד
<sultan2> bu?
<sultan2> נו?
<Rodensky> של איזה עמוד ?
<Yaron-Heb> הניסוח מאוד מוצלח ללא ספק אבל יש כמה גליצ׳ים במינוח
<sultan2> אפשר קישור לעמוד?
<Yaron-Heb> זה ששלחת קודם
<Yaron-Heb> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%A8%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%9E%D7%AA_%D7%9E%D7%98%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%AA
<Rodensky> אני לא תרגמתי שום עמוד
<Hoborg> Title: רשימת מטלות – אובונטו ישראל
<Rodensky> זה הויקיבונטו, אני רק הוספתי את ההצעה שלי
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מי תרגם את המערכת עצמה שם
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי... את בטוחה שמדובר ב־Session X ולא ב־X Session?
<Rodensky> ירון, זה לא באמת משנה כי בעברית ממילא הגיוני רק "מצג X"
<Rodensky> על אחת כמה וכמה אם באנגלית זה X session שנשמע לי הגיוני יותר
<Yaron-Heb> זה מאוד משנה... ☺
<Yaron-Heb> יורשה לי להסביר?
<Rodensky> באנגלית זה x session, אז בעברית זה מצג X, ככה הגיוני, לא?
<nicoco> יורשה!
<Yaron-Heb> חחח תודה!
<Rodensky> ובוודאי שיורשה :)
<Yaron-Heb> ובכן Session X הוא מופע/מיצג/הפעלה בשם X ואילו X Session הוא מופע/מיצג/הפעלה של X כל אחד מהם הוא מסווג לצורך העניין, הראשון הוא אחד מיני רבים, שמו הוא X והשני מתאר סוג מסוים של הפעלות של תצורת X אך במקרה שלנו מדובר במקרה יחיד שלה
<Yaron-Heb> X Session בשם המלא הוא מופע הפעלה של X, אפשר גם הפעלה של X///
<Rodensky> ולכן מצג X מתאים פה
<Rodensky> כי זה לפי השני שנתת
<Rodensky> x session
<Rodensky> והשם המלא הוא פשוט ארוך מידי, לכן הצעתי להמציא מילה לזה
<Yaron-Heb> הפעלה היא ארוכה מדי?
<sultan2> חחחח @ nicoco
<Rodensky> "מופע הפעלה X" זה ארוך
<nicoco> sultan2, ?
<Rodensky> וזה גם קצת מוזר כזה
<Rodensky> לדעתי
<sultan2> (10:20:51 PM) nicoco: יורשה!
<Yaron-Heb> נכון אבל ציינתי את השם המקוצר לידו... הפעלת X...
<nicoco> הו
<Rodensky> הפעלת X נשמע לי כאילו לקחת ממנו יותר מידי
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, מוזר
<Yaron-Heb> בואי רגע נדון בהיבט הטכני
<Yaron-Heb> מה זה X?
<nicoco> מופע ההפעלה X או מופע הפעלת X?
<Yaron-Heb> וסילחו לי אחים שאני קודח
<Rodensky> הנימוק שלי הגיע אחרי שקראתי מזה, בגלל זה המצאתי מילה שתתאים גם לשפה
<Rodensky> *מה זה
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי... אבל שימי לב ש־X הוא לא רק מיצג... X גם מתאם בין רכיבי השליטה הפריפריאליים שלך (עכברקלדת)
<Rodensky> סבבה, אבל בסופו של דבר התוצאה היא שדברים מוצגים למשתמש
<Rodensky> המשתמש לא רואה את כל הפעולות האלה שמתבצעות
<Rodensky> הוא רואה את התוצאה הסופית, ולכן טבעי יותר שזה ייקרא מצג, כך לפחות נראה לי
<ONEOFTHEM> hi
<Rodensky> אני מתעקשת על זה כי חשבתי על הדברים האלה
<nicoco> גדול, גיליתי ש!! מאפשר תצוגה של הפקודה הקודמת ביחד עם התוצאה שלה
<nicoco> שימושי
<Rodensky> ומשם הגעתי למילה שהמצאתי
<Yaron-Heb> תראי, זה באמת לא סוף העולם, אפשר גם להשתמש במיצג, הוא פשוט פחות מותאם למונחי מערכת הפעלה, כלומר desktop session לא יכול להיות מיצג כי מדובר במשהו שהוא מעבר להצגה, זה כבר ממש תפעול
<nicoco> ONEOFTHEM, hello hello
<Rodensky> לא מיצג אלא מצג
<Yaron-Heb> למה רצחת את היו״ד בערוב ימיה?
<Rodensky> כי זה מילה חדשה :)
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח עכשיו הכול מובן...
<nicoco> לא נכון
<Rodensky> זה כמו שקודם בעברית לא היה שקופיות או שיקופיות או וואטאבר
<nicoco> זה הזכר של מצגת
<nicoco> :P
<Yaron-Heb> גם חלוניות אין עדיין בעברית ☺
<Yaron-Heb> שלא נדבר על וידג׳טים...
<ONEOFTHEM> מה קורה כולם
<Rodensky> עברית היא שפה מאוד מאוד מצומצמת ביחס לשפות אחרות מבחינת אוצר המילים
<Yaron-Heb> ליגה "אחד העם"
<Rodensky> לדעתי צריך להתמודד עם זה על ידי המצאת מילים שישרתו את הדוברים
<Rodensky> ולא המצאת ביטויים שמנסים להסביר את המילים הלועזיות שאותן אנחנו מנסים לתרגם
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר לסכם ביחסים, בעברית יש 70000 מילים בערך, באנגלית למעלה ממיליון
<ONEOFTHEM> עברית שפה קלה
<Yaron-Heb> דווקא מיצג/מצג שהצגת פה כבר תורגם לעברית והמונח די נוח בהקשר הנוכחי
<nicoco> אני רעב
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי
<Yaron-Heb> לעומת פגישה עם פסיכולוג ששם זה לא מתאים
<Rodensky> מה תורגם למה?
<Yaron-Heb> session מתורגמת כהפעלה
<Rodensky> חשבתי על משהו כזה
<Rodensky> אבל לא היה לי נוח עם הסיפור של ההפעלה
<Yaron-Heb> אני חושב שגם במק, אני יכול לברר את זה
<Yaron-Heb> ב־Windows בטוח
<Rodensky> לדעתי להפעלה יש קונוטציה כאילו שאתה רק עכשיו מתחיל את הסשן הזה
<Yaron-Heb> יש לי איזה tbx של מיקרוסופט...
<Rodensky> ואילו למצג יש קונוטציה יותר של משהו שכרגע מוצג לך
<Rodensky> משהו שקורה כרגע, הווה מתמשך
<Yaron-Heb> זה הסבר לצפייה פסיבית, זה לא המצב
<Rodensky> מז"א צפייה פסיבית?
<Yaron-Heb> טלוויזיה היא מיצג, היא מרהיבה, היא צבעונית אבל היא לא תשרת אותך בשום צורה חוץ מהיותה חפץ צבעוני פולט אור
<Rodensky> זה מתאם את התוכן של החלונות ואת העכבר והמקלדת ומציג לך אותם
<Yaron-Heb> מחשב לעומת זאת מכיל התקני הזנה
<Rodensky> ולכן - מצג
<Rodensky> (לא מיצג! רד מזה! :))
<Rodensky> matzag, not meitzag
<Yaron-Heb> חחח, אני מוסיף את היו״ד כי היא שייכת לבניין
<Rodensky> איזה בניין? זה לא פועל, זה שם תואר
<Rodensky> כמו שולחן
<Yaron-Heb> מַצַג?
<Rodensky> כן!
<nicoco> זהו
<nicoco> רצינו לשאול קודם
<Yaron-Heb> שולחן זה שם תואר? ☺
<nicoco> איך מנקדים כאן?
<Rodensky> לא שם תואר
<Rodensky> בלאט
<Rodensky> שם עצם
<Yaron-Heb> אתה על ליקס?
<nicoco> אובונטו
<Rodensky> התבלבלתי
<Rodensky> אבל הבנת אותי
<Rodensky> שהכוונה לשם עצם
<Yaron-Heb> ליקס פריסת מקלדת אני מתכוון
<Yaron-Heb> כן הבנתי את זה בדיעבד ☺
<Rodensky> hebrew lyx
<nicoco> פעם הצלחתי לנקד
<Yaron-Heb> israel ltx
<nicoco> ועכשיו שכחתי
<Yaron-Heb> lyx
<Yaron-Heb> מסתבר שאין עברית, יש רק ישראלית
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח יש איזה פרופסור שטוען ככ
<Rodensky> ה
<Yaron-Heb> גלעד צוקרמן, מלך אמתי!
<Yaron-Heb> הוא לא פרופסור הוא פסיכופט אבל מהסוג החיובי
<Rodensky> הייתי בטוחה שהוא פרופסור
<Yaron-Heb> הפעלה היא שם פעולה ושם עצם
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח כן זה מה שכתוב, בפועל הוא פסיכופט עם תעודות של פרופסור
<nicoco> חכו שניה
<Rodensky> ירון, מצג הוא שם עצם בלבד, מכיוון שמדובר בתוכנית במערכת שעושה משהו ולא משהו שהמשתמש עושה בעצמו
<Yaron-Heb> ואגב נראה לי שזה הזמן לגייס אותך לקמפיין שלי
<Rodensky> והוא לא  מפעיל את זה אלא זה משהו שעולה עם המערכת ופועל אוטומטית
<ONEOFTHEM> בשביל מה יש ויקיפדיה?
<ONEOFTHEM> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%A6%D7%92
<ONEOFTHEM> חסל סדר פסח
<Yaron-Heb> למה הבוט לא מחזיר כותרת?
<Yaron-Heb> עשינו לו משהו רע?
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח טוב אז עכשיו יש בעיה של בלבול הדוברים
<Yaron-Heb> זה פחות או יותר פוסל את ההצעה
<Yaron-Heb> רודנסקי, בואי נדבר ביזנס רגע
<nicoco> איך אני מברר אם אני בליקס?
<Yaron-Heb> לא יודע עד כמה את מעורבת אבל אני הכרזתי על מהלך שיקדם את השוויון בין המינים בתוכנות הקוד הפתוח
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צריך להוסיף פריסה או להחליף את הפריסה
<Yaron-Heb> תלחץ למעלה על USA או Isr או מה שלא מופיע לך שם בפריסה
<Yaron-Heb> תיכנס להגדרות
<Rodensky> ירון, יש לך התנגדות שלמצב יהיו שתי משמעויות?
<nicoco> כן כן
<Rodensky> זה די נפוץ בהרבה שפות שלמילים יש יותר ממשמעות אחת
<Yaron-Heb> כיוון שכבר יש מילה אחרת נפוצה אני מאמין שזה מבלבל לחינם
<Rodensky> היא לא באמת נפוצה
<Yaron-Heb> זה כמו לקרוא לגרב חציל...
<Rodensky> מי משתמש ב"מצג"?
<Yaron-Heb> את סופרת?
<Yaron-Heb> משוררת?
<Rodensky> בבית הספר מלמדים את כולם לומר אקספוזיציה
<Rodensky> וזה מה שכולם מכירים ואומרים
<Yaron-Heb> רגע רגע, יש פה עניין חשוב שאת מעלה
<Yaron-Heb> את יודעת שההורים שלך לא אמרו את המילה מידע עד סוף שנות השבעים?
<Yaron-Heb> אינפורמציה הייתה המילה הנפוצה באותו הזמן
<nicoco> Yaron-Heb, אני אכן שם, אבל מה עושים עכשיו?
<Rodensky> וזה גם לא באמת משנה, כי בכל מקרה בכל שפה יש מילים שיש להן יותר ממשמעות אחת ואף אחד לא מתבלבל בין המשמעויות כי זה תלוי הקשר
<Rodensky> וכשאלה פירושים כל-כך שונים, אז על אחת כמה וכמה שלא יהיה בלבול, כי אם מדברים על מחשבים אז די ברור שהכוונה לא לאקספוזיציה ספרותית
<Rodensky> ואם מדברים על ספרות אז די ברור שלא מדובר על סשן אקס
<Yaron-Heb> כן אבל בשביל מה? המילה הפעלה עושה עבודה מצוינת בהקשר שלנו אז למה צריך להשאיל מונח מספרות?
<Rodensky> כי אני לא משאילה מונח מספרות
<Rodensky> אני מעתיקה מילה מטעמים שונים
<Yaron-Heb> עובדה, הוא היה שם קודם
<Rodensky> ולי אישית לא נוח עם "הפעלה" כי בעיני זה חוטא למציאות
<Yaron-Heb> למה זה חוטא למציאות?
<Yaron-Heb> את מפעילה את המחשב, לא צופה בו
<Rodensky> הסברתי כבר למה לדעתי הפעלה לא נכונה
<Rodensky> אבל סשן איקס לא מפעיל את המחשב
<Yaron-Heb> X Session כן מפעיל את המחשב...
<Rodensky> הוא מתאם תוכן של חלונות ומתאם עכבר ומקלדת כדי להציג את זה למשתמש
<Rodensky> הוא מתאם בין דברים
<Rodensky> מארק שאטלוורת' מתכוון להחליף את זה באחד אחר שנקרא wayland
<Yaron-Heb> הוא אחראי לתיאום בין המקלדת, העכבר והצג, הוא אחראי על מה שנקרא הפעלה, הוא לא מציג בלבד
<Rodensky> אז זה לא שהמחשב תלוי אך ורק בזה
<Rodensky> וזה לא שזה הדבר היחיד שיכול להחליף מחשב
<Rodensky> ולכל הדברים האלה שתפקידם לעשות את זה, אפשר לקרוא מצגים
<Rodensky> ואז יש לך מצג x ומצג wayland למשל
<Rodensky> או לתרגם גם את wayland איכשהו כשיגיע זמנו
<ONEOFTHEM> דרך ארץ
<Rodensky> *שיכול להחליף = שיכול להפעיל
<Yaron-Heb> מילא לקרוא למנהל ההתקן של המסך מצג אבל ל־X או Wayland?
<Rodensky> אני העליתי את הנימוקים שלי
<Rodensky> אין לי מה לומר יותר בעניין
<Rodensky> כל השאר לשיקולכם כמובן
<Yaron-Heb> צודקת, ההצעה מונחת ומי שרואה את הנימוקים לנכון שישתמש בהתאם
<Yaron-Heb> בואי נדבר רגע על פנייה מגדרית
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא מצליח לגייס מספיק נשים לעניין הזה ומדובר בצעד מובהק לטובת נשים
<Rodensky> מה הצעד?
<Yaron-Heb> הכרזתי מלחמה כנגד התרגומים שמופנים לגברים
<Yaron-Heb> לחץ כאן
<Yaron-Heb> עשה טובה
<Yaron-Heb> פתח את הקובץ
<Yaron-Heb> וכן הלאה
<liel> Ddorda: כמעט סיימתי את העבודה
<Yaron-Heb> החלטתי להטות את מילות הציווי בעברית לצורה פחות מצווה ויותר מבצעת
<Yaron-Heb> פתיחת הקובץ
<Yaron-Heb> שליחת הקובץ
<Ddorda> liel: מה בדיוק בנית?
<Yaron-Heb> נא/יש/ניתן ללחוץ כאן
<Rodensky> נשמע רעיון טוב
<Rodensky> אז איפה הבעיה?
<Yaron-Heb> מעולה! ☺ הבעיה היא שהרבה לא חושבים כמוני
<Yaron-Heb> הרבה מהמתרגמים אומרים (ובצדק ותכף אסביר למה) שזה צריך להיות בלשון זכר
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: דיברתי עם עקיבה
<liel> Ddorda: כרגע הוא יכול לעדכן את בסיס הנושא וגם את הקישור ללוגינג של אותו היום
<Ddorda> אני צריך לדבר עם אבישי בהקדם
<Yaron-Heb> מעולה!!! יאללה תריצו את זה, אני עשיתי מה שיכולתי למרות שאני אשמח לתרום עוד ☺
<Rodensky> בעברית כשרוצים להכליל ויש בקבוצה זכרים ונקבות, פונים לקבוצה כזכרים. לאחרונה האקדמיה אישרה שאם יש רוב נשי אז משתמשים בנקבה, אבל אם זה חצי-חצי אז עדין משתמשים בזכר. כשרוצים לכתוב הוראות בלשון ציווי לשני המינים, כותבים בלשון זכר כי זה נראה יותר טוב מ
<Ddorda> liel: וכותב על הפגישה הקרובה לפי פקודה נוספת?
<Rodensky> אשר "לחצ/י", ופנייה ברבים מיותרת כי גם היא תהיה בלשון זכר
<liel> Ddorda: זה קצת מסובך ליישום
<Yaron-Heb> אז אני לא מדבר על זה...
<Rodensky> בתור פמיניסטית אני אומרת לך שאין לי שום בעיה עם זה
<Ddorda> liel: למה?
<Rodensky> אם היו משאירים את הכל בפנייה לזכר - גם זה מקובל
<Yaron-Heb> אני העפתי את הלוכסנים
<liel> Ddorda: אני מעוניין שזה יציג גם ספירה לאחור עד המפגש
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא מפריע לך שזה נובע מאפליה שמוטמעת עמוק בתנ״ך וצריך לשנות אותה?
<Rodensky> אני חותרת לזה שאם רוב המתרגמים מתנגדים לצורה שאתה מציע, אז אין צורך לשנות סדרי עולם כי זה לא עניין מהותי
<Ddorda> liel: !setmeeting 2010-12-2 19:00
<Rodensky> זה נובע מאפלייה שקיימת בעולם ולא נובעת מהתנ"ך
<ONEOFTHEM> זה נובע מזה שאין מגדר באנגלית
<Ddorda> liel: משהו כזה
<Rodensky> היא חלחלה לתנ"ך כי זה התחיל עוד לפניו
<Yaron-Heb> ואת זורמת עם זה?
<Rodensky> האמת, אין לי בעיה עם זה
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה...
<Rodensky> אם מתרגמים יסכימו לשנות לצורה שאתה מציע, זה יהיה נהדר, אני בעד
<Yaron-Heb> בהתחלה עשו פרצופים
<Rodensky> אבל אם הרוב מתנגדים מסיבות כלשהן, אז זה לא משהו עקרוני שצריך לשנות בגינו סדרי עולם
<Yaron-Heb> עכשיו פחות
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי זאת הזירה שלך להילחם
<Yaron-Heb> זאת הבמה שלך
<nicoco> שפות שמיות זה דבר די מפגר, בייחוד בגלל ההבדל הזה בין זכר ונקבה
<Rodensky> יש דברים הרבה יותר עקרוניים
<nicoco> אפילו שאני מאוד אוהב עברית, אני גם מאוד לא אוהב אותה
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, רומנית היא שפה לטינית שהכי קרובה שיש לשפה הלטינית, והיא הרבה יותר מסובכת מבחינת החלוקה למגדרים וכאלה
<Yaron-Heb> ברור שיש דברים יותר עקרוניים להתעסק בהם אבל אני לא שורף חזיות בהפגנות, זה המעט שאני תורם למען המטרה שלכן
<Hero> איכס איכס איכס אסור לי להחשף בדרגה כזאת להרבה קודים
<Rodensky> ירון, אין לי בעיה לתרום את החלק שלי בעניין, אבל איך אני עושה את זה?
<Yaron-Heb> אני פשוט צריך את החיזוק הזה, לדעת שנשים מבינות את המשמעות ומקדמות אותה
<Rodensky> מקדמות באיזו צורה?
<Yaron-Heb> שאם את רואה תרגום מוזר בתכנה או תרגום שלא פונה אליך באופן ישיר שתביני למה זה ככה ומאיזה מקום זה נובע
<Yaron-Heb> ושגם נשים נוספות יבינו
<Rodensky> אי אפשר להתעלם מהעובדה שרוב הנשים אינן פמניסטיות, ולגברים יש רוב מכריע באוכלוסיית משתמשי המחשב ובייחוד אלה שעוסקים במחשב עצמו כתחום
<Yaron-Heb> אני בעד לשנות את המגמה
<Yaron-Heb> לא להפוך לגמרי אבל לשנות את היחסים
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<Rodensky> בשביל זה צריך לחנך אחרת אנשים, אני לא יודעת כמה אפקטיבי לשנות סדרי עולם עבור קהל שמלכתחילה מחונך שלא להתעניין בזה בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> תראי, תוכנות תמיד יתורגמו לעברית, בין אם נרצה ובין אם לא, והן יכולות להפלות ויכולות גם לא, אני אישית בעד הגישה הפשרנית שלא מעדיפה אף מין על פני השני
<Rodensky> ז"א, העניין הרבה יותר מהותי, זה קטע תרבותי שהושרש, זה לא שבמקרה יש לגברים רוב בתחום הזה ולכן הם הקובעים
<Yaron-Heb> הגישה הזאת מאפיינת מדינת עולם שלישי...
<Rodensky> הם המתרגמים ולכן הם הקובעים והם פונים לרוב הגברי שישתמש בתרגומים שלהם, לכן גם רובם לא יעלו על הרעיון שלך בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> רגע, אז אם מחר תתרגם אישה ותחליט להפוך את כל התכנה כך שתפנה לנשים בלבד
<Yaron-Heb> זה יהיה הגיוני בעיניך.
<Yaron-Heb> ?
<Yaron-Heb> שכל אחד יתרגם לפי המין שלו?
<Rodensky> ממש לא, מכיוון שנשים הן לא רוב בתחום הזה
<Rodensky> אם נשים היו הרוב אז אם כבר פונים למין מסויים זה היה הגיוני לפנות אליהן
<Rodensky> אם גברים הם הרוב מבין המתרגמים וגם הרוב מבין המשתמשים, אז טבעי שהם יתרגמו "לחץ כאן" ולא יחשבו בכלל שמשהו פה לא בסדר
<Rodensky> מה גם שזה הפך למעין פנייה נטרלית, מתוך הרגל ומתוך עיוורון
<Yaron-Heb> אל תנסי להבין, תחשבי ממקום של שינוי
<Rodensky> בעיתוני נשים כותבים גם גברים, ויש גברים שקוראים עיתוני נשים
<Rodensky> אבל
<Yaron-Heb> זה שזה קורה זה מובן למה, אבל למה בכלל זה קורה?
<Rodensky> רוב הכתבות נכתבות ע"י נשים, וקהל היעד הוא רוב נשי שקורא את העיתון, ולכן הפנייה שם תמיד בלשון נקבה
<Rodensky> אז מה תגיד? שעיתוני נשים הם שוביניסטיים?
<Rodensky> *כלפי גברים
<Yaron-Heb> קהל היעד מוגדר...
<Yaron-Heb> אם בחרת להיכנס לגוב האריות אז בהצלחה
<Yaron-Heb> מחשב לא מיועד רק לגברים, איפה זה כתוב?
<Rodensky> במחשבים קהל היעד הוא גברים
<Rodensky> וזה לא רק בצורת הפנייה
<Rodensky> החברה שלנו מחנכת נשים לא להתעניין בתחום, לא להסתקרן לגביו
<Yaron-Heb> זאת גישה של מדינת עולם שלישי...
<Rodensky> נכון, וזו הגישה השלטת בכל העולם
<Rodensky> זה לא של עולם שלישי אלא של עולמנו
<Yaron-Heb> את רוצה לחיות במדינת עולם שלישי? אני לא...
<Rodensky> מהבחינה הזו כל מדינה היא מדינת עולם שלישי
<Rodensky> למעט אולי סקנדינביה, ואם הייתה לנו את המנטליות שלהם אז גם היינו חיים באותה רמה
<Yaron-Heb> לא יודע איך הגעת למסקנה הזאת אבל יש הבדל מהותי בין היחס כלפי נשים בעיראק וליחס כלפי נשים בארצות הברית
<Rodensky> ירון
<Rodensky> בעיראק נשים מדוכאות פיזית
<Rodensky> במערב
<Rodensky> הדיכוי הוא נפשי
<Rodensky> פסיכולוגי
<Rodensky> נשים מערביות התקוממו
<Rodensky> אז הדיכוי הפיזי ברובו הופסק
<Yaron-Heb> אם אישה יכולה להיבחר להיות ראש ממשלת ארצות הברית, איפה הדיכוי פה?
<Rodensky> אז עברו לדיכוי פסיכולוגי שהוא הרבה יותר חזק
<Yaron-Heb> יש לך את אותן ההזדמנויות כמוני, חוץ מלהשתין בעמידה
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> אם אני ואתה נתחרה על אותה משרה ויש לנו אותם כישורים וניסיון, אני עדין אצטרך להוכיח את עצמי יותר כדי לקבל אותה וכדי לשמור עליה
<Yaron-Heb> אל תגידי לי שאת חולמת להיות בסיירת מטכ״ל כי לזה יש הסברים מנומקים מאוד
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על סיירת מטכ"ל, אני לא מתכחשת להבדלים הפיזיים
<Rodensky> לא צריך להיות סטודנטית לרפואה כדי להבין שיש הבדלים פיזיים בין גברים לנשים :)
<Yaron-Heb> דוגרי ☺
<Rodensky> בעולם המערבי הבינו שיש בעיה לדכא גופנית נשים שמתנגדות ומתאגדות, לכן החלו בדיכוי פסיכולוגי - בעצם חינכו נשים שיחנכו את בנותיהן לאותו דיכוי
<Yaron-Heb> תראי... אני בעד זכויות לנשים כי זה מצביע על משהו ביחס שלנו כלפי עצמנו, אני לא רוצה לחיות במדינה שאין בה חניות לנכים
<Rodensky> ישנן בודדות שיוצאות מהמעגל
<Rodensky> לא בודדות, מעטות יותר נכון
<Rodensky> אבל הן צריכות להתאמץ הרבה יותר מגברים כדי להגיע לאותם מקומות שגברים מגיעים אליהם
<Rodensky> הן צריכות להוכיח את עצמן הרבה יותר
<Rodensky> ואני מבקשת שלא תשווה בין נשים לנכים או לשחורים או לכל אוכלוסייה מדוכאת אחרת
<Rodensky> ההבדל בין נשים לכל שאר האוכלוסיות הללו הוא שנשים אינן מיעוט
<Rodensky> זו האוכלוסייה היחידה שאיננה מיעוט אך סובלת מאפלייה קשה
<Yaron-Heb> לא השוויתי, חניות נכים זה זכויות אדם, זה בא יד ביד עם יחס לנשים
<Rodensky> אין לקשור זכויות נשים עם זכויות נכים וזכויותיהם של קבוצות אחרות
<Yaron-Heb> והקשר הוא עקיף אבל די מהותי
<Rodensky> מכיוון שנשים הן הקבוצה היחידה שסובלת מאפלייה ושאין לה א-ף מאפיין משותף עם שום קבוצה אחרת שסובלת מאפלייה
<lightpriest> יש לה הרבה
<Yaron-Heb> ולדעתך אין קשר לזכויות אדם?
<Yaron-Heb> אורצ׳וק!
<lightpriest> מה קורה? :)
<Yaron-Heb> פ33ות אח שלי גברבור!
<Rodensky> אין קשר לזכויות אדם
<lightpriest> חחחח
<Rodensky> "זכות" זה משהו שאתה לא יכול לקחת אלא רק לקבל כשנותנים לך אותו, ולכן לזכויות אדם אין שום משמעות פרקטית
<Rodensky> זה רעיון שאם לא מבצעים אותו, הוא נשאר בגדר רעיון
<Rodensky> נכון להיום במדינת ישראל לכאורה אין כמעט אפלייה נגד נשים
<Yaron-Heb> שורה תחתונה יש קשר... אותן מדינות שלא מציעות חניות לנכים גם לא מעלות נשים לנשיאות או לפרלמנט, דיכוי פיזי כדבריך
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> אין שום קשר
<Rodensky> אין קורלציה בין השניים
<lightpriest> לא הבנתי את השוני הזה שלזכות אין משמעות פרקטית
<lightpriest> לנשים יש זכויות כמו לכולם
<Rodensky> בארה"ב אוכפים ביד קשה בהרבה מאשר בישראל את זכויות הנכים
<lightpriest> אם אישה מסוימת לא מתגייסת לקרבי, זה אומר שזה לא פרקטי?
<Rodensky> ועדין - נשים נמצאות בתחתית, בדיוק כמו בישראל
<lightpriest> כל הרעיון הוא ה"זכות" עצמה
<lightpriest> נשים בישראל הן בתחתית?
<Rodensky> כן
<lightpriest> איפה?
<Yaron-Heb> תשמעי, אני יכול לפתוח לך את הדלת, זאת זכות, לתת לך בעיטה בתחת כדי שתעברי בדלת זה כבר לא התפקיד שלי
<Rodensky> בוא אני אתן לך דוגמה שעשויה להפתיע אותך
<Yaron-Heb> אבל הדלתות נפתחות ואת מסכימה בזה
<Rodensky> אני לא מסכימה בזה
<Rodensky> ואני אתן לך דוגמאות מחיי היומיום שמוכיחות את זה
<Yaron-Heb> נו...
<lightpriest> אבל את חיה ברומניה בכלל
<Rodensky> שזכויות שלכאורה ניתנות לנשים בשם שיוויון
<Rodensky> ולעיתים אף העדפה של נשים בשם העדפה מתקנת לכאורה
<Rodensky> מטרתה למעשה לקבע את מעמד הנחות של הנשים
<lightpriest> עם זה אני מסכים, האמת
<Yaron-Heb> בינה לבין מחייה ברומניה מפריד כרטיס טיסה... זה כמעט כמו לחיות ברומניה
<Rodensky> אור, אני לומדת ברומניה, אני לא אזרחית רומניה ולא רואה את עצמי כרומניה
<lightpriest> פפ
<lightpriest> מזל שאת לא רואה את עצמך כרומניה
<lightpriest> אחרת היית ממש עצומה
<Rodensky> נולדתי בישראל ועד הלימודים חייתי בישראל ושירתתי בצבא ואני מתכוונת לחזור אחרי הלימודים
<ONEOFTHEM> ביי כולם
<lightpriest> התחלת להגיד משהו
<lightpriest> לא סיימת
<Yaron-Heb> להתראות אחד העם
<Rodensky> אני בשום אופן לא רומניה אלא ישראלית.
<Rodensky> ולהמשך ענייננו
<Yaron-Heb> רומנייה...
<Rodensky> נכון להיום בישראל קיים מושג משפטי שנקרא חזקת הגיל הרך
<Rodensky> לפי חזקת הגיל הרך, מניחים שלילד יותר טוב עם אמו
<Yaron-Heb> או קיי
<Rodensky> לעיתים בית המשפט עשוי להעניק לאם משמורת על הילד אפילו אם טובתו היא עם האב
<Rodensky> וזה בשם חזרת הגיל הרך
<Rodensky> לכאורה זה מיטיב עם נשים
<Rodensky> נותנים לה כוח בידיים
<Rodensky> נותנים לה את הילדים שהיא אוהבת
<lightpriest> לא הבנתי מה הבעיה פה
<Rodensky> בפועל זה מקבע ומנציח את מעמדה של האישה כעקרת בית שאחראית על הילד
<lightpriest> זה עיוות בסיסי, אין שום קשר לעמדה נחותה של אישה או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> בעוד שהאב צריך להיות הקרייריסט שרק עובד כמו חמור כדי להאכיל פיות
<Rodensky> בטח שכן
<Rodensky> זה מקבע את העמדה הנחותה של האישה
<Rodensky> מחשבתית
<Rodensky> נשים לא משלמות מזונות, גברים כן
<lightpriest> מחשבתית זה לפילוסופים
<Rodensky> זה נראה כמו אפלייה כלפי גברים
<Yaron-Heb> את מכירה אישה שתקום מול בית משפט ותגיד שהיא מוותרת על הזכות של לגדל את הילדים שלה?
<Yaron-Heb> ואגב, דוד שלי קיבל משמורת על הבת שלו
<Rodensky> ירון, ברור שנשים ינצלו את זה כי כמו כל הורה הן רוצות את הילדים אצלן
<Rodensky> וגברים נלחמים איתן בבית משפט על זה
<Rodensky> גם גברים רוצים את הילדים
<Rodensky> אבל חזקת הגיל הרך ברוב המקרים תעדיף את האם
<lightpriest> רודנסקי, זה טיעון קצת רופף
<Yaron-Heb> דוד שלי זכה במשפט כזה
<lightpriest> בסדר, הבנו שיש פה עיוות
<Rodensky> וזה לא רק חזקת הגיל הרך
<lightpriest> אבל בקלות אפשר להציג את זה כעיוות נגד גברים
<lightpriest> שהם לא מספיק אינטלגנטים רגשית כדי לגדל ילדים
<Rodensky> עקרת בית יכול לקבל פטורים שונים ממס הכנסה, עקר בית לא
<lightpriest> תראי לי משהו עם יותר בשר
<Rodensky> אז אם צריך שמישהו מההורים יישאר בבית
<Rodensky> האישה היא זו שתישאר
<Rodensky> כי המדינה עושה את זה משתלם כלכלית שרק האישה תישאר
<lightpriest> תאשימי את הדתיים
<Rodensky> אני לא מחפשת דתיים ומי אשם
<lightpriest> אני כן
<Rodensky> עובדתית קיימים הרבה מאוד חוקים שלכאורה מעדיפים נשים
<Rodensky> שלכאורה נותנים להן יותר כוח והטבות
<Rodensky> בפועל - מטרתם לקבע את האישה כעקרת בית שתפקידה לטפל בילדים
<lightpriest> או להיפך, לקבוע שהאב צריך לעבוד
<Yaron-Heb> מי יגדל את הילדים? אומנת? סבתא שלי? מי?
<Rodensky> וברגע שמעבירים את האוכלוסייה שטיפת מוח כזו, נשים כאוכלוסייה מתקשות להתקדם כשנופל עליהן עול הבית והילדים והן גם צריכות להשתתף בפרנסה
<lightpriest> אולי אני רוצה להיות עקר בית?
<Rodensky> לא ירון - האבא שלהם!
<Yaron-Heb> הנה, דוד שלי עושה את זה! זה אפשרי...
<Rodensky> ירון - ברוב המקרים זה לא אפשרי
<Rodensky> בגלל חזקת הגיל הרך
<Yaron-Heb> והוא לא מקבל מזונות
<Rodensky> במדינה שבה אין פטריארכיה של מחוקקים גברים שמעוניינים לקבע את מעמד האישה כנחותה
<Rodensky> גברים יקבלו מזונות
<Rodensky> הם יקבלו אותם הטבות כעקרי בית
<Rodensky> וחזקת הגיל הרך תתבטל
<Rodensky> ויש עוד המון חוקים שצריכים להתבטל
<Yaron-Heb> את רוצה להוציא פה מדינה שלמה של ילדים שגודלו רק על ידי גברים?
<Yaron-Heb> זה מה שאת מנסה להשיג פה?
<Rodensky> אין לי בעיה עם זה
<sultan2> ‏לעזאזל עם ‫חזקת הגיל הרך !!!
<lightpriest> יהיו מלא ערסים :D
<Rodensky> מה רע בגברים?
<lightpriest> גברים, ישראלים?!
<lightpriest> זה חרא של עם
<lightpriest> :P
<lightpriest> תישארי ברומניה, עדיף
<Rodensky> אני מאמינה בשיוויון
<sultan2> אלא אם כן הם משתמשים בלינוקס D:
<Rodensky> ועובדתית
<sultan2> :D
<lightpriest> :D
<Rodensky> גברים יכולים לעשות עבודה לא פחות טובה מנשים בכל הנוגע לגידול ילדים וחינוכם
<sultan2> +1
<lightpriest> אבא שלי, לא
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח
<Rodensky> עובדתית חוץ מלהיכנס להריון ולהניק, כל השאר בא להם טבעי בדיוק כמו לנשים
<sultan2> (11:19:06 PM) Hoborg: (notice) You already voted yes in this poll
<lightpriest> זה לא נכון נו
<Yaron-Heb> זה לא נכון
<lightpriest> מה הקשר
<Rodensky> וכמו שיש אבות ערסים ומחורבנים, כך גם יש אימהות מחורבנות ופריחות-ערסיות
<lightpriest> זה כל מקרה לגופו
<lightpriest> אי אפשר להכליל בהקשר הזה
<lightpriest> יש ויש
<sultan2> +1 @ Rodensky
<lightpriest> נו זה סתם ויכוח עקר
<Rodensky> אור, בשני הצדדים יש ויש
<Yaron-Heb> לאישה יש הורמונים שגורמים לה להתאהב בתינוק, אצל גבר זה עוד חבר במשפחה
<lightpriest> חחחחחח
<nicoco> Ddorda, הובורג מתנהג כאילו יש הצבעה פתוחה
<Yaron-Heb> אין לו שום שינוי הורמונלי שגורם לו להתאהב בתינוק שלו
<lightpriest> פחות כסף בסוף החודש :P
<Rodensky> ירון, זה לא משנה את העובדה שגם גבר רוצה ילדים ואוהב את הילדים שלו ויעשה הכל כדי לשמור עליהם ומסוגל לחנך אותם לא פחות טוב
<sultan2> http://www.yeladeinu.info/
<Rodensky> ואגב, זה לא נכון שאין הורמון שמעורב בזה
<lightpriest> יש לך חבר, רודנסקי?
<Rodensky> גם אצל גברים מופרש אוקסיטוצין במידה מסויימת
<Rodensky> ואצלם טסטוסטרון עושה את שאר העבודה
<Yaron-Heb> האקסית שלי מדריכה של נשים ללידה...
<Rodensky> כן אור
<lightpriest> בעע
<lightpriest> חשבתי אולי תרצי לצאת מתישהו
<Yaron-Heb> חולקת עליך
<lightpriest> :D
<Yaron-Heb> היא מציינת מקרה שבו היא לא התאהבה בבת שלה
<Yaron-Heb> כי היא עדיין הייתה מאוהבת בבן שנולד לפניה
<Rodensky> ירון, יש גם דיכאון אחרי לידה שבו הביוכימיה משתנה ואז האם לא סובלת את הרך הנולד ויש סכנה ממשית לחייו
<Rodensky> אנחנו לא מדברים על מצבים כאלה
<Rodensky> אנחנו מדברים על הרוב
<Rodensky> ובוא נגיד שאבא שאין לו את התסביכים האלה, יכול לעשות עבודה יותר טובה בלהגן על הילדים שלו ולחנך אותם
<Yaron-Heb> בסדר אבל את רואה שכן יש שינויים פסיכולוגיים אצל האישה שנובעים מדברים פיזיים ואצל הגבר לא
<Rodensky> ברור שיש שינויים
<lightpriest> לאבא שלי אין תסביכים
<lightpriest> הוא סתם מרוקאי
<Rodensky> אני לא טוענת שהמינים זהים
<lightpriest> ומזל שההורים שלי גרושים
<Yaron-Heb> מרוקני? אוי געוואלד! ☺
<lightpriest> :D
<Yaron-Heb> או כמו שאומרים אצלנו מרוקאנער...
<Rodensky> ההעדפה המתקנת לכאורה שמבוצעת כלפי נשים לא נועדה להעניק להן כוח או להביא אותן לשיוויון אלא לקבע את מעמדן כעקרות בית נחותות שלעולם לא יגיעו למעמד ולהישגיהם של גברים
<Yaron-Heb> שוורצע חייע!
<lightpriest> רודנסקי, אני הבנתי אותך...
<Rodensky> וילדע חייע
<lightpriest> לא כל כך מסכים, אבל הבנתי את הכוונה שלך
<Yaron-Heb> אוי הברוך...
<lightpriest> אני נגד העדפות מתקנות
<lightpriest> באופן כללי
<Rodensky> ווס הרצעך ירון?
<lightpriest> זה מנציח את מה שזה "אמור" לפתור
<Yaron-Heb> אגב, היום גם גבר יכול לצאת לחופשת לידה
<Yaron-Heb> איך הויבן אה וילנלן שניצל אין מאי הויזן!
<Rodensky> יש שוני בין חופשת לידה של גבר לזו של אישה בגלל הבדלים פיזיולוגיים, תודה לאל שלפחות בזה יש הגיון
<Rodensky> הדרך עוד ארוכה
<Rodensky> לצערי ארגונים שמתכנים "פמיניסטיים" משרתים את אותה אג'דה מכוערת
<Yaron-Heb> כן אבל זה סתם חוק חרא שדופק את הגבר ואת האישה בלי שום סיבה נראית לעין
<Rodensky> כשעלתה הצעה לבטל את חזקת הגיל הרך, ההצעה מהר מאוד ירדה מהפרק בגלל לחץ של אותם ארגונים
<Rodensky> הם טענו שזה כלי הנשק היחיד של נשים נגד גברים
<Rodensky> טענו שזה לא בסדר שהן סובלות מאפלייה ברבנות וכאלה
<Rodensky> סיפורי אלף לילה ולילה
<Yaron-Heb> אני רוצה לראות לאיזה תסביכים את תיכנסי אם ייקחו ממך את הילדים שלך ולא משנה באיזה טענות
<Yaron-Heb> בבית הדין האזרחי אתן שוות, ברבני נחותות
<Yaron-Heb> לכן גבר יגיש גט בבית הדין הרבני ואישה באזרחי
<Rodensky> בבית הדין האזרחי יש לנו זכויות יתר בעוד שבבית הרבני לגברים יש זכויות יתר
<Rodensky> וזה מצב מעוות שבו בן הזוג שרץ ראשון לאחד מבתי הדין הוא זה שיקבע
<Rodensky> זה כמו בגן, שהקורבן זה מי שרץ ראשון לגננת
<Yaron-Heb> בכלל הדת במדינה הזאת מצביעה שוב כמה אנחנו מדינת עולם שלישי
<Yaron-Heb> אי אפשר להתחתן או להתגרש בלי לעבור במחוזות הדת
<Yaron-Heb> הם יכתיבו לי עם מי אני אחיה ואיך אני אמות
<Rodensky> ולכן אין לנו כוונה להתחתן ברבנות
<Rodensky> לא ברבנות הישראלית בכל האופן
<avi1333> אני חושב שלאחורנה נכנס חורק חדש שאומר שמי שמגדיר עצמו כאדם ללא דת יכול להתחתן בנישואים אזרחיים
<Rodensky> avi1333, זה לא באמת עוזר
<Rodensky> יודע למה?
<Yaron-Heb> אתה צודק לגמרי
<Rodensky> הרבנות בודקת אם יש לך קרובי משפחה יהודים
<Rodensky> מספיק שיש לך קרוב משפחה יהודי אחד
<Rodensky> מבחינת הרבנות אתה כבר לא חסר דת אלא יהודי
<Rodensky> ולכן אתה לא יכול להנות מהרישום הזה
<Rodensky> זה לא מספיק שאתה מגדיר את עצמך חסר דת, ומשרד הפנים לא ישנה את הרישום שלך מיהודי לחסר דת רק בגלל שביקשת
<Yaron-Heb> תתפלאי
<avi1333> אוקיי
<Rodensky> גם אם ישנה את הרישום
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה
<Rodensky> ממילא תחוייב להתחתן עם יהודיה ברבנות
<avi1333> אבל השאלה מה מרפיע קריאת פסוק של כמה מילים....
<Rodensky> ולא דרך הרישום האזרחי לחסרי דת
<avi1333> &מפריע
<Rodensky> avi1333
<Yaron-Heb> זה שאתה צריך לשלם עליו הרבה מאוד כסף כשאתה מתגרש
<Rodensky> במדינה יש הפרדה בין דת למדינה, אין לי בעיה להתחתן ברבנות
<Yaron-Heb> כל אות עולה כמה אלפי שקלים
<Rodensky> מכיוון ששנינו יהודים ולכן זה עניין אישי שלנו שאנחנו מתחתנים ברבנות
<Rodensky> במדינת ישראל אין הפרדה כזו
<Yaron-Heb> או שאתה חכם ועושה הסכם ממון והאישה מקבלת אשך!
<Rodensky> במדינת ישראל זה לא יהדות אלא פוליטיקה גרידא
<Yaron-Heb> בקיצור, תתרגמי בצורה שתקדם שוויון בין המינים, להזיק זה לא יכול ☺
<avi1333> לא רוצים לאפשר נישואים לא דרך הרבנות כדי שלא יקרה מצב שבו יהודי התחתן עם לא יהודייה או הפוך ואז הילדים יהיהו ממזרים
<Rodensky> avi1333, זה שטויות
<Rodensky> מכיוון שאם האם לא יהודיה
<Rodensky> אז גם הילדים לא יהודים
<Rodensky> ואם הילדים לא יהודים
<Rodensky> אז הם לא ממזרים
<Yaron-Heb> יש מקרים חריגים
<Rodensky> ממזר זה רק מי שנולד לאם יהודיה שהייתה נשואה לאחר
<Yaron-Heb> אם האם מוסלמית/נוצריה והאב יהודי אז הילד רשאי לבחור דת כרצונו או להגדיר עצמו כאתאיס
<Yaron-Heb> ט
<Rodensky> החוק הזה שמאפשר לחסרי דת להתחתן בדרך-לא-דרך במדינת ישראל נועד לשמש כמס שפתיים, כדי לטרפד נסיונות אחרים רציניים יותר להפרדת דת ממדינה
<Rodensky> ירון - זה לא בדיוק ככה
<Rodensky> ולפי ההלכה גם אם הילד בוחר להיות יהודי
<Rodensky> זה לא משנה
<avi1333> רודנסקי אם האם לא יהודייה אז הילדים לא יהודים
<Rodensky> כי זה לא לפי הילד אלא לפי האם
<Rodensky> אבי זה מה שאני אומרת
<Rodensky> אם האם לא יהודיה אז גם הילדים לא יהודים, וגם אם הם בוחרים להיות יהודים זה לא משנה, מכיוון שהם לא ממזרים מכיוון שאמא שלהם לא יהודיה
<Yaron-Heb> אמרתי לך, הרי גם לפי האסלאם אין הגדרה ולכן בגלל שהילד נחשב מחוסר דת אז הוא רשאי לבחור ויש לי ידידה שבחרה ביהדות
<Rodensky> כדי להיות ממזר צריך שאמא שלך תהיה יהודיה ונשואה לאדם אחר שהוא לא אביך
<avi1333> כן אבל אם הם לא יהודיים בדורות הבאים יהיה קשה לדעת את זה,מה שיגרום לכן ילדים ממזרים
<Rodensky> אבי, זה לא נכון, מכיוון שאם הם לא יהודים אז הם לא יהודים וזהו
<Yaron-Heb> וגם המורה שלי לפיזיקה
<Rodensky> אם הם נולדו לאם שאינה יהודיה והם לא התגיירו, הם לא יהודים
<avi1333> אבל הם התחתנו עם כן יהודים ואז מה יהיה?
<Yaron-Heb> הם לא צריכים
<Rodensky> אם הם התחתנו עם יהודיה, הם לא ממזרים, כי הם נולדו לאם יהודייה נשואה
<Rodensky> אין ממזרות מהצד של האב
<Rodensky> רק מהצד של האם
<Rodensky> זה עוד אפלייה בדת
<lightpriest> סליחה, רבתי עם החתולה
<Rodensky> בעלי יכול לעשות ילדים מהצד עם נשים אחרות והילדים לא נחשבים ממזרים
<Yaron-Heb> לפי האסלאם האב קובע, לפי היהדות האם קובעת, אם אישה מוסלמית מתחתנת עם גבר יהודי הילד מחליט באיזה דת הוא
<Rodensky> אני אעשה ילדים מהצד - הילדים נחשבים ממזרים
<Rodensky> כי אני יהודיה ונשואה ועשיתי ילד למי שהוא לא בעלי
<avi1333> רונדסקי הדת לא ממש מתיייחסת לבעל בוגד...
<Rodensky> אבי, הדת לא מתייחסת לכך בכלל
<avi1333> לא נראה לי שחשבו על זה בהלכה
<Rodensky> הם חשבו על זה מצוין
<lightpriest> "זה" מה שמוזר לכם בדת?!?!
<Rodensky> הם בכוונה לא מתייחסים לזה
<avi1333> בדור שלהם לא הייה כזה דבר
<Rodensky> אבי
<Yaron-Heb> שלח את זרעך על פני הימים כי ברבות הימים תמצאנו
<lightpriest> בדור של מי?
<Rodensky> גברים ונשים לאורך כל ההסטוריה האנושית קיימו יחסי מין מחוץ למסגרת הזוגית
<lightpriest> אני לא מבין על מה אתם מדברים
<lightpriest> הדת של היום זה לא מה שהיה פעם
<Rodensky> הדת היא פטריאכלית ולכן לא התייחסה לבגידות של גברים אלא רק של נשים
<Rodensky> כדי למנוע מנשים לבגוד וכדי להעניש אותן על בגידתם
<avi1333> רודנסקי בדור שלהם יהודים היו כמו החרדים היום אם לא יותר מזה...
<Yaron-Heb> הם מדברים על מתן בסתר... לתת בראש מחוץ למסגרת זוגית
<Rodensky> *בגידתן
<Rodensky> אבי
<lightpriest> לול!?@<$!<?$
<Rodensky> אין קשר לחרדים או לא חרדים או וואטאבר
<lightpriest> אבי, אל תקשקש
<Yaron-Heb> תמיד היו חילונים, זה לא ממש נכון
<Rodensky> אתה מקשקש עכשיו בקומקום
<lightpriest> החרדים זו המצאה של ה200 שנה האחרונות
<lightpriest> חסידים היו
<lightpriest> אבל גם זה
<lightpriest> כל הדת הנוכחית היא קשקוש
<lightpriest> נישוק מזוזות
<lightpriest> כל הלבושי שחורים האלו
<lightpriest> באמת
<Rodensky> ההלכה היהודית מעולם לא התייחסה לבגידות של גברים מכיוון שהדת פטריאכלית ולכן לגברים מותר ואילו לנשים אסור
<lightpriest> "איסור נגיעה"!
<avi1333> אינני מסכים אם זה לחלוטין
<Rodensky> וההלכה של הממזרות נועדה להזהיר נשים שאם יבגדו יוולד להן ילד ממזר
<lightpriest> בבתי כנסת עתיקים לא הייתה הפרדה בכלל בבתי הכנסת!
<Rodensky> ולכן שייזהרו
<Rodensky> ושלא ילדו ילד למי שאינו בעלן
<lightpriest> יצא משפט מפגר :\
<lightpriest> אבי, הדת של היום היא לא מה שהיא הייתה לפני כמה מאות שנים
<avi1333> מה אתה מחשיב עתיקים?
<Yaron-Heb> אם הדת היהודית הייתה אוסרת לתת בראש מחוץ למסגרת זוגית אני כבר הייתי קבור עמוק בגיהנום...
<lightpriest> אפילו לא קרובה
<lightpriest> "עתיקים" זה 1500 שנה
<avi1333> יהדות פולין?אז כבר נכנסה יותר חילוניות
<avi1333> אה...
<lightpriest> כן, חילוניות זה מפולין
<lightpriest> בגלל זה בית המקדש נחרב
<lightpriest> וספרי הברית נשברו
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח חשיבה יפה
<lightpriest> נו
<avi1333> שלא תבין אותי לא נכון ההפרדה שהחרדים עושים באוטובוסים לא מקבלת עליי
<lightpriest> החילוניות מתועדת בתורה
<lightpriest> ואיסור נגיעה כן?!
<avi1333> החרדים באמת מגזימים וזה משהו אחר לגמרי
<lightpriest> לא רק חרדים
<lightpriest> ואיסור ייחוד?!
<lightpriest> הדת של היום מפגרת
<lightpriest> היא מפגרת אחרי המציאות
<lightpriest> לאורך ההיסטוריה היא התאימה את עצמה
<avi1333> תביא הסברים....
<lightpriest> רק לפני 200 שנה היא פשוט נעצרה
<Rodensky> החרדים הם אנומליה, הם כת שלא באמת שייכת ליהדות
<lightpriest> לכת יש קונוטציה של משהו קטן
<avi1333> תן הסברים למה שאתה אומר....
<lightpriest> החרדים הם לא אסופה קטנה
<lightpriest> הסברים למה?
<avi1333> החרדים יש להם מנהיגים חזקים ולכן הם הגיעו למה שהגיעו
<lightpriest> איזה הגיעו?!
<lightpriest> הנפיצו, אתה מתכוון
<avi1333> לכמות שהם היום
<lightpriest> אהה
<lightpriest> נו בסדר
<lightpriest> גם הערבים הם הרבה יותר
<lightpriest> אני לא מייחס את זה לשום דבר חיובי
<lightpriest> חוץ מזיונין כל היום וכל הליל
<avi1333> נכון ושים לב גם הערבים וגם החרדים הולכים ארי מנהיגים חזקים
<avi1333> כם אני לא...
<lightpriest> אתה מתכוון, נמנעים מלהפעיל את השכל ומקשיבים למה שאומר "הרב"
<avi1333> בדיוק
<lightpriest> נו, וזה נראה לך טוב?
<lightpriest> ה"מאטריקס" הזה?
<avi1333> אמרתי שזה טוב?
<avi1333> אני דיברתי על הדת
<lightpriest> לא יודע, נראה ככה :)
<lightpriest> זה חלק מהדת
<avi1333> לא ביודק
<avi1333> זה הקצנה של הדת
<lightpriest> גם דתיים לאומיים לפעמים הולכים בצורה עיוורת אחרי דברים שהם לא באמת מבינים, או מנסים להבין
<Rodensky> היהדות הרבנית החרדית היא סטייה רצינית מהדת. בדת היהודית יש הלכות וציווים לעבוד ולהתייחס בכבוד לבריות, איסור על מחיה על חשבונו של אחר, צב"ח וכו'. בפועל הם חיים על חשבונם של אחרים מבלי לעבוד, מתייחסים בזלזול לבריות ומפולגים בתוך עצמם על ידי גזענות נו
<Rodensky> ראה, חובשים כובשי פרווה הזויים שעבורם היה צריך להתעלל בבע"ח
<lightpriest> שלא לדבר על כל ה"שומרי מסורת"
<avi1333> אני דתי לאומי בחיים לא עשיתי דבר שאיני מבין
<avi1333> וגם כל חברי
<avi1333> אתה צריך גם להבין שיש די הרבה סוגים של דתיים היום
<avi1333> זה לא מה שהייה בעבר:S
<lightpriest> אני יודע
<lightpriest> זה מה שקורה כשיהודים מתאחדים
<lightpriest> זה גם קרה בתקופת בית שני
<lightpriest> עדיף בגולה, תאמין לי
<lightpriest> ככה אף אחד לא משנה כלום
<lightpriest> כולם הולכים אחרי הספר
<avi1333> יש בזה משהו...
<lightpriest> יש בזה הרבה יותר ממשהו :)
<lightpriest> זה דיון הרבה יותר רחב מכאן
<Rodensky> אותם יהודים רבניים חרדים הם אינם אלא כת שהשתלטה על מוסדותיה של מדינת ישראל וממשיכה לשלוח גרורותיה בשיטתיות ובעקביות. בסופו של דבר לא תישאר מדינת ישראל אלא מדינת הלכה מוזרה של דת חרדית זרה
<lightpriest> תעלה את זה מתישהו, זה די מעניין
<avi1333> אבל אני מחשיב את עצמי כדתי לייט וככה טוב לי:D
<lightpriest> "דתי לדעתי" :P
<avi1333> לא בדיוק
<lightpriest> אתה מנשק מזוזות?
<avi1333> רודנסקי יש משהו שאינכם יודעים על החרדים
<lightpriest> לי אין שום דבר נגד החרדים עצמם
<Rodensky> "מנשק מזוזות" נשמע כמו "אוחז כיורים"
<avi1333> החרדים נמצאים כבר מספר שנים בתהליך של יציאה לעובדה ולימודים
<lightpriest> הם הולכים אחרי מה שהם מאמינים בו
<lightpriest> זה מה שהם מאמינים בו שיש לי בעיה איתו
<Rodensky> אבי - רוב החרדים עושים ילדים שמחונכים שלא לצאת לעבודה ולא ללמוד
<lightpriest> זה לא כל כך נכון רודנסקי
<avi1333> אבל ביגלל כל ההמולה סביבם לאחורנה הרבנים רוצים להראות את כוחם ויוצאים וקוראים לחרדים להשאר בבתי המרד וללמוד תורה
<lightpriest> זה לא שהם עושים ישיבות ואומרים: "יאללה איך נדפוק את החילונים"
<avi1333> רודנסקי אני מכיר לא מעט אנשים חרדים זה לא המצב
<Rodensky> אור, לא טענתי שהם עושים את זה כדי לדפוק חילונים
<lightpriest> זה מה שהרבה אנשים רוצים שתחשבי
<Rodensky> אני תיארתי מצב עובדתי שבו הם מתרבים ומחנכים את ילדיהם שלא ילמדו ושלא יצאו לעבודה
<Rodensky> אני לא טענתי שזה כדי לעשות דווקא לחילונים
<avi1333> זאות טעות
<lightpriest> אבל זה לא באמת נכון
<avi1333> הם כבר הרבה זמן בתהליך של כן להתחיל לצאת ללימודים ולעובדה
<lightpriest> אם כבר, הרבנות יצרה להם את הכר הפוריה של להתרגל לא לעבוד
<Rodensky> אור
<avi1333> נפתחו בשנים האחנות המוןןן מכללות לחרדים
<lightpriest> הכרית
<Rodensky> אתה צודק
<Rodensky> ומה שאתה אומר לא סותר את מה שאני אומרת
<Rodensky> יצרו להם את האפשרות הזו  וזה כדור שלג שהתגלגל
<lightpriest> זה כן
<lightpriest> כי את חושבת שהם מחנכים את הילדים שלהם לא לעבוד
<lightpriest> זה לא נכון
<avi1333> זה בדרך להעצר רודנסקי
<lightpriest> זה לא מה שהם מלמדים
<avi1333> הם יודעים שבקרוב זה יפסיק
<lightpriest> הם הכל זאת אנשים חושבים, הם מתחילים להבין שאי אפשר להחזיק כלכלה כשאף אחד לא עובד
<Rodensky> אור, הם מלמדים את הילדים שלהם לחיות חיים חרדיים שאינם כוללים עבודה. אלה שהולכים ללמוד ולעבוד הם בד"כ אלה שלא התאימו ולכן נפלטו
<lightpriest> ואף פעם זה לא היה כך
<lightpriest> גם בקהילות העתיקות
<lightpriest> כשהיו X תלמידים, והשאר היו עובדים כדי לממן אותם
<Rodensky> הם חיים לא רק על כספי מדינה אלא גם על כספי תורמים
<Rodensky> נטורי קרתא למשל חיים רק מתורמים, הם לא לוקחים שקל מהמדינה
<Rodensky> ועדין, הם נטל
<lightpriest> מצאת לך מגזר
<avi1333> נטורי קרתא זה 10 אנשים
<lightpriest> אם כבר, נטורי קרתא הם כת
<Rodensky> וחוץ מזה יש כל מיני זרמים נוספים
<lightpriest> ואין בינהם ובין החרדים שום קשר
<lightpriest> אני לא מצדיק את החרדים, אני חושב שהם עיוורים
<lightpriest> אבל הם לא עושים את זה "בכוונה"
<avi1333> בתוך החרדים גם ישנם זרמים שונים חלקם באמת נג עבודה ולימוד אבל הם המיעוט
<Rodensky> אין לי בעיה שברוח המדינה היהודית, המדינה תאפשר למספר מוגבל ונמוך של יחידי סגולה לימודים קודש הכוללים מימון מלא של כל צרכיהם הכלכליים
<lightpriest> והם לא מחנכים את הילדים שלהם לא לעבוד
<Rodensky> יש לי בעיה עם זה שרבנים-פוליטיקאים מחזיקים אוכלוסייה שלמה בת ערובה בעוני
<lightpriest> את יודעת מה? אני מעדיף חינוך חרדי מאשר הזבל שיש במדינה הזו. שמלמדים את הילדים שזה טוב לזרוק זבל ברחובות, לכלכך ולפתור בעיות באלימות
<Rodensky> וגם אלה מהם שמנסים לצאת לשוק העבודה מגלים שהחזיקו אותם במציאות שמקשה עליהם מאוד להרוויח מספיק כדי לצאת מהעוני
<avi1333> רודנסקי את זה הם דווקא עושים מבחירה
<avi1333> טעות בידך אחי החינוך החרדי על הפנים
<lightpriest> לא אמרתי שהחינוך החרדי טוב :P
<avi1333> רודנסקי אבל זה לא הרבנים אשמים אלא ההורים של הילדים
<Rodensky> אור, החינוך החרדי מבוסס בין היתר על גזענות נוראית
<Rodensky> אבי  - ההורים האלה היו פעם ילדים בעצמם, זה כדור שלג שהתגלגל
<lightpriest> כן, כי הערסים במדינה הזו נורא סובלנים
<Rodensky> זה לא שהדור הזה פתאום הפך לדור של פרזיטים
<lightpriest> בעיקר לאשכנזים
<Rodensky> זה תהליך הדרגתי
<avi1333> לדעתי החינוך במדינה בכללי על הפנים כם גם בחינוך הדתי איפה שאני למדתי
<Rodensky> אור, אמא שלי רופאה, היא עובדת עם חרדים בחברה החרדית ומטפלת בחרדים
<Rodensky> תאמין לי שהגזענות חברה החילונית היא כאין וכאפס לעומת מה שקורה אצל חרדים
<avi1333> רודנסקי אבל הדור הזה כן מתחיל ללמוד לימודיים אקדמאיים ולעבוד מה שאומר שהילדים של הדור הזה יתחנכו קצת שומה
<Rodensky> אבי, איך אומרים - מהפה שלך לאלוהים
<avi1333> רודנסקי זה תהליך שכבר בעיצומו
<Rodensky> הלוואי שתימשך מגמה של חרדים שמבינים שצריך לצאת לעבוד ולא לחיות בעוני על חששבון אחרים
<lightpriest> הלוואי שתתחיל מגמה של לחנך ילדים של ערסים
<lightpriest> ופרחות
<lightpriest> זה יותר מפריע לי מהחרדים
<avi1333> אבל כל ההמולה התקשורתית סביבם לא ממש עוזרת
<Rodensky> אני אגדל את הילד שלי להיות ערס רוסי, זה הכי גרוע
<lightpriest> לאו דווקא
<Rodensky> אבי, זה עוזר כי זה מציף את הבעיה
<lightpriest> לרוסים לפחות יש עקרונות
<avi1333> רודנסקי  ממש לא
<lightpriest> ערסים זה סתם
<Rodensky> אור, אני לא יודעת איזה רוסים אתה מכיר...
<lightpriest> חחחח
<avi1333> הרבנים שלהם רוצים להראות את כוחם ושהם לא נכנעים
<lightpriest> מהקומץ שהכרתי :P
<Rodensky> ברור אבי
<Rodensky> הכל גלוי וידוע
<avi1333> ככל שהלחץ התקשורתי ייגבר הרבנים ינסו לשכנע יותר אנשים שלא לצאת לעבודה ולהשאר בישיבה
<avi1333> לדעתי התקשורת צריכה להתעלם מהם זה יותר מפריע מעוזר
<lightpriest> הכי טוב
<lightpriest> להגביר את השנאה
<lightpriest> אינתיפאדה 5
<lightpriest> אחרי הדרום והגליל
<avi1333> כן בקצב הזה תיהיה מלחמת אחים
<Rodensky> אבי, בעניין הזה דעתינו חלוקות ואין כאן משהו עובדתית שיכול להכריע לכאן או לכאן
<Rodensky> *עובדתי
<lightpriest> חבל שאי אפשר לקפוץ לעתיק :\
<avi1333> יש כאן עובדות מהשטח...
<lightpriest> לעתיד :\
<avi1333> אני מכיר חרדים ויכו להגיד לך שזה המצב
<Rodensky> אבי, הכוונה שאין לנו איזשהם עובדות שיכריעו את הדיון בקטע של מי צודק עם הגישה שלו לגבי התקשורת
<avi1333> אה
<Rodensky> אבל סבבה, נזרום איתך, אני ממילא לא מאלה שממהרים לטקבק נגד חרדים כל פעם שמתפרסמת ידיעה מעצבנת :-)
<avi1333> פשוט תקראי עיתונים חרדים ותראי...
<lightpriest> את יכולה לטקבק "בלינוקס זה לא היה קורה"
<Rodensky> האמת שיצא לי לקרוא הרבה את חדרי חרדים
<lightpriest> אולי חרדים יעברו ללינוקס
<Rodensky> והיה עוד שני עיתונים, ברח לי השם שלהם
<Rodensky> כשעברתי לפה די הפסקתי כי אין לי זמן לקרוא הכל, אז אני קוראת בעיקר את העיתונות החילונית שהיא נגישה יותר וגם עוסקת ביותר נושאים שמעניינים אותי
<avi1333> אני גם קורא רק עיתונות חילונית
<Rodensky> אבל בחטיבה, בתיכון ובצבא קראתי גם עיתונות חרדית
<avi1333> אבל יצא לי לקרוא מספר פעמים עיתון חרדי ונדהמתי לראות את השנאה לדתיים ולחילונים
<avi1333> ד"א בצבא שירתתי בנח"ל החרדי וראיתי שייש יותר ההענות מצד הציבור החרדי להתגייס לצבא
<Rodensky> אני מתעלמת מהשינאה הזו. בהנחה שתימשך המגמה של יצאיה לעבודה, הרי שלא תהיה להם ברירה אלא להתערות במידה מסויימת, יהיה להם חיכוך גדול יותר עם חילונים ואז השינאה תפחת
<Rodensky> האמת שההיענות לגיוס עולה והצבא לפעמים מקשה עליהם בצורות שונות
<avi1333> רודנסקי אם המצב ימשיך כמו היום תיהיה מלחמה והם לא יתחילו לצאת לעבודה
<avi1333> נכון ולצבא יש את הסיבות שלו שלפעמים גם מוצדקות
<Rodensky> מצידי שמחר בבוקר תהיה מלחמה. הם ילחמו עם איזה צבא ואיזה נשק בדיוק? יזרקו ספרים על טנקים?
<avi1333> נראה לך שילחמו איתם עם טנקים?
<lightpriest> חטפת פעם טיטול מלא בחרא לפרצוף?!
<lightpriest> את יודעת איזה כואב זה?
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח איזה זין זה לצאת מהטנק ולגלות שאתה בתוך ערימה של חרא
<avi1333> הם פשוט יעשו הפגנום ובלגנים ויחסמו כבישים ובסופו של דבר המדינה תיכנע
<avi1333> חחחחחחח
<avi1333> לצערי המצב כיום הוא שהמדינה די מפחדת מהציבור החרדי
<lightpriest> :)
<avi1333> וראים את זה בבירור
<lightpriest> מהציבור החרדי, מהציבור הבדואי, מהציבור הערבי
<Rodensky> אבי
<lightpriest> יש מישהו שהמדינה כן מתעמתת איתו?
<Rodensky> הרבה פעמים כשהמצב מסלים ורואים שריפת פחים
<Rodensky> זה לא החרדים שעושים את זה
<lightpriest> מהמאפיונרים
<avi1333> רודנסקי זה מיעוט חרדים קטן אבל זה עדיין חרדים
<Rodensky> יצא לי לראות סרטוני וידאו שמוכיחים שלפעמים כתבים מציתים פחים ודברים כאלה כדי לשלהב את ההמון
<avi1333> כן גם זה קורה
<lightpriest> לראות פח בוער זה משלהב?!
<avi1333> אבל יש מיעוט חרדי שעושה את זה
<Rodensky> סרטונים כאלה מסתובבים בשושו "בברנז'ה"
<lightpriest> זה סתם מסריח
<Rodensky> אבי, אם המיעוט של נטורי קרתא היה אחראי לכל או לרוב ההצתות האלה, אז לא הייתה כזאת התלהמות, כי רוב הציבור החרדי די מנדה אותם
<avi1333> אבל תחשבו שהם כל הזמן יושבים ולומדים הילדים זקוקים לאקשן וזה האקשן שהם מקבלים
<avi1333> רודנסקי זה מיעוט חרדי אבל לא נטורי קרתא
<Rodensky> זה דומינו
<Rodensky> יש הפגנה
<lightpriest> טוב יאללה, לילה טוב
<lightpriest> מחר יום גדול
<avi1333> יש גם אצלם אנשיפ קיצונים כמו בכל חברה
<Rodensky> חבר'ה שלא ראו אקשן בחיים שלהם פתאום קולטים פחים עולים באש
<lightpriest> נו באמת
<lightpriest> כולה פח עולה באש
<avi1333> לילה טוב אחינו
<lightpriest> אפשר לחשוב שיום סוף נפתח
<avi1333> בשבילך זה ככה לא בשבילם
<Rodensky> אור, אתה בתור חילוני רואה את זה ככה
<lightpriest> מה לא בשבילם?!
<lightpriest> מה הם לא ראו תרנגול נשחט?
<lightpriest> חסרים דברים שהם חווים ואני לא?
<avi1333> בשבילם כל דבר כזה זה טקשן
<Rodensky> אור - אם אתה טס פעם בשנתיים אתה מתרגש מזה הרבה יותר מטייס שכל הזמן מטיס מטוסים
<lightpriest> לאו דווקא
<lightpriest> אני מתרגש מהדיילות
<Rodensky> לחילונים יש  מספיק אקשן בחיים, אז פח בוער לא מרגש אותך
<avi1333> חחח כל אחד וההתרגשויות שלו
<Rodensky> ואגב, בהפגנות של חילונים, שריפת פחים וצמיגים משלהבת
<lightpriest> באמת?
<Rodensky> כן
<lightpriest> זה נראה לי ממש מיותר
<Rodensky> פחות מאשר אצל חרדים
<lightpriest> כאילו
<Rodensky> אין את אותה רמה של התפרעויות
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא שזה בוער ואנשים עומדים בצד אדישים
<lightpriest> מה הקשר בין ההפגנה לפח בוער?
<lightpriest> זה סתם בוער לו
<Rodensky> זה כן מעורר
<Rodensky> אור, זה כבר עניין פרימיטיבי :)
<lightpriest> שישימו טראנסים
<avi1333> מה שאותי מעצבן שלפעמים את החרדים משווים לדתיים אותי זה דבר מאוד מרגיז
<lightpriest> זה יותר משלהב
<avi1333> יש גם טראנסים חרדים:D
<Rodensky> אבי, אותי מרגיז שמעבירים ביקורת על החרדים ואומרים "הדתיים", מכלילים את הדתיים שרובם בסך הכל חיים ביחד עם החילונים בשילוב
<lightpriest> :D
<avi1333> באמת שייש יצא לשמוע כמה כאלה
<Rodensky> מכלילים אותם עם פנאטים
<Rodensky> אור, טראנס ולא טראנסים!
<avi1333> כן זה שאמרתי רודנסקי
<lightpriest> טראנסים זו לא מילה?
<Rodensky> לא
<lightpriest> וטראנס כן?
<avi1333> טראנס זה סוג מוזיקה
<Rodensky> כן
<avi1333> ז'אנר
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאתה לא אומר רוקים או פופים
<lightpriest> שיר טראנס אחד
<Rodensky> ככה גם אין טראנסים
<lightpriest> הרבה שירי טראנס
<lightpriest> טראנסים
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> שירי פופ זה לא פופים
<Rodensky> שירי רוק זה לא רוקים
<Rodensky> ואגב, בטראנס זה נקרא טראקים
<Rodensky> לא שירים
<Rodensky> כך שיש לך טראקים
<Rodensky> לא טראנסים
<lightpriest> מה פתאום
<Rodensky> ולא שירי טראנס
<lightpriest> טראק זה מדיסקים בכלל
<avi1333> טראק=שיר
<Rodensky> זה מדיסקים
<Rodensky> אבל בטראנס
<Rodensky> לא משתמשים במילה שיר
<Rodensky> אלא במילה טראק
<lightpriest> אבל טראנסים השתרש
<lightpriest> זו בכלל לא מילה בעברית
<lightpriest> עכשיו תשתקי :D
<lightpriest> ואני אדבר!
<avi1333> כן ברור שזה לא עברי
<lightpriest> אני אגיד טראנסים
<lightpriest> זה השתרש
<avi1333> כמו שגם רוק או פופ זה לא עברי
<lightpriest> וזהו
<lightpriest> פופ זה לא עברי?
<lightpriest> זה עם פ סופית, לא? :P
<avi1333> לא מילה עברית עד כמה שידוע לי
<lightpriest> סתם סתם :P
<avi1333> חחחח
<lightpriest> ודאבסטפ?
<lightpriest> דאבסטפים!
<lightpriest> רוקים!
<avi1333> חחחח
<lightpriest> פופים!
<lightpriest> מלא פופים יש בגלגל"צ!
<avi1333> דאנסים
<lightpriest> הנה!
<lightpriest> דאנסים
<avi1333> :)
<lightpriest> :D
<avi1333> כן דאנסים באמת אומרים
<avi1333> מטאלים
<avi1333> טוב אני זזתי שיהיה לילה טוב
<lightpriest> לילה טוב
<Rodensky> ירד הבאן?
<lightpriest> ירד
<Rodensky> השבח לבורא עולם
<moshe> מישהו יודע איך אני גורם ל-virtual machine לזהות DOK? יש לי את הגרסה הסגורה
<Rodensky> פרשתי להלילה מהצ'ט
<Rodensky> שיהיה לכולכם בכיף
<Rodensky> משה בהצלחה עם השאלה שלך
<Interruptus> צודקים
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-10
<Ddorda_school> Shualdon: כאן?
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda_school> Shualdon: תוכל לעזור לי?
<Shualdon> מה צריך?
<Ddorda_school> מי כאן?
<Ddorda_school> Yaron-Heb: ?
<Yaron-Heb> הרגע התעוררתי..
<Yaron-Heb> מה קורה?
<Ddorda_school> הכל בעזרת השם, ואתה?
<Ddorda_school> Yaron-Heb: אתה יכו לעזור לי לכמה דקות?
<Yaron-Heb> דבר...
<Ddorda_school> אני רוצה לנסח מחדש תוכן לדפים ההם..
<Yaron-Heb> איזה?
<Ddorda_school> המדבקות 'Powered by Ubuntu' שהוזמנו מצורפות.
<Ddorda_school> ...
<Ddorda_school> http://knowledge76.com/index.php/International_Powered_by_Ubuntu_Sticker_Program#System76_Israel_Envelope_Insert
<Hoborg> Title: International Powered by Ubuntu Sticker Program - Knowledge76
<Yaron-Heb> הזמנת זה דו־מיני
<Yaron-Heb> המדבקות שהזמנת...
<Yaron-Heb> כלומר המדבקות ... שהזמנת מצורפות להודעה זו.
<Ddorda_school> כן.. זה בקטנה אבל
<Ddorda_school> הבעיה היא הפיסקה האמצעית
<Yaron-Heb> בכדי —> כדי
<Ddorda_school> לא.. לא תקיונים
<Ddorda_school> אני צריך לנסח משהו חדש לחלוטין
<Ddorda_school> לפיסקה האמצעית
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה אני עובד על זה, תן לי שתי דקות
<Ddorda_school> אז שנייה אני אשמור קודם
<Ddorda_school> אוקיי
<Yaron-Heb> בהתאם למגמה ההולכת ומתחזקת ברחבי העולם, המיזמים האזוריים (LoCo) תופסים את מקומם בסיוע לקבוצות אזוריות של חובבי ואוהדי Ubuntu לעבוד יחד בקבוצות אזוריות כדי לסייע בהפצה, קידום, תרגום, פיתוח וכל דרך אחרת שתכליתה היא לשפר את Ubuntu.
<Yaron-Heb> כקבוצות (בלי אזוריות)
<Yaron-Heb> בקבוצות בעצם...
<Yaron-Heb> בהתאם למגמה ההולכת ומתחזקת ברחבי העולם, המיזמים האזוריים (LoCo) תופסים את מקומם בסיוע לקבוצות אזוריות של חובבי ואוהדי Ubuntu לעבוד יחד בקבוצות כדי לסייע בהפצה, קידום, תרגום, פיתוח וכל דרך אחרת שתכליתה היא לשפר את Ubuntu.
<Ddorda_school> קהילות אזוריות
<Ddorda_school> לא מיזמים אזוריים
<Ddorda_school> אבל אז זה לא מתחבר טוב.. =\
<Ddorda_school> בהתאם למגמה ההולכת ומתחזקת ברחבי העולם, הקהילות האזוריות (LoCo) תופסות את מקומן בסיוע לחובבי ואוהדי Ubuntu לעבוד יחד בקבוצות כדי לסייע בהפצה, קידום, תרגום, פיתוח וכל דרך אחרת שתכליתה היא לשפר את Ubuntu.
<Ddorda_school> במקום המשפט האחרון אולי "וסיפוק תמיכה" או משהו כזה?
<Ddorda_school> Yaron-Heb: ?
<Yaron-Heb> אספקת תמיכה
<Yaron-Heb> ומתן תמיכה זה הכי נעים שיש
<Yaron-Heb> ‏‪(09:27:29 AM)‬‏‬ Me: ‫ומתן תמיכה זה הכי נעים שיש
<Ddorda> זה הכי נעים שיש?
<Ddorda> :O
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז, תוכל לשלוח לי תיקון למייל?
<Ddorda> חייב לטוס, זז
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה אבל זה נראה לי מספיק טוב
<Yaron-Heb> תהנה
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: חזרתי לזמן מה
<dt84> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם שיתוף של מחשב אובונטו 10.10 עם רשת פנימית של ווינדוס XP?
<avi1333> מה קורה אנשים?
<kosherpup> חחחח אין על הסדרה האוס
<avi1333> לא יצא לי לראות...
<avi1333> תגידו התקנתי את השולחן עבודה של זובנטו ועכשיו אחרי שהסרתי אותו וחרזתי לגנום עדיין בהפעלה וכיבוי המחשב רואים את הלוגו שלו איך אני מחזיר את זה ללוגו שהייה קודם?
<pino-chan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vlIxxHQsmw
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - תירס סקסואל - מי זה הבחור
<pino-chan> oh lol
<trew1000> אתה מתכוון לGDM?
<trew1000> שלום חברים
<trew1000> מה נשמע?
<avi1333_> טוב עכשיו יש לי שתי שולחנות עבודה אחד גנום עם קומפיז שהוא יחסית כבד ואחד פלאקסבוקס קל עם מינמום דברים
<avi1333_> סבבה מה איתך גבר?
<trew1000> הכל טוב
<avi1333_> אני צריך לזוז לכמה סידורית ב4 אשוב
<trew1000> אני מוכן להזמין לכוס קפה את מי שרוצה
<avi1333_> אני ישמח:)
<trew1000> בתנאי שיש לו בלנדר
<avi1333_> אמור להיות לי:D
<trew1000> והוא יכול לרנדר את הכוס
<avi1333_> חחח לרנדר זה קצת בעיה
<avi1333_> אני לא יודע לעבוד עם 3dmax
<avi1333_> אבל אולי משהו בפוטושופ...
<trew1000> בלנדר לא 3DMAX
<trew1000> כן זה גם יוכל להגיע לשם
<avi1333_> בלנדר מכשיר?או שייש תוכנה כז<אות?:P
<trew1000> תוכנה ברור
<avi1333_> חחחח
<avi1333_> מה זה כמו 3dmax?
<trew1000> תחפש במנהל חבילות או שתוריד את הביטא היפה מהאתר של בלנדר
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000>  רק חינמית וטובה
<avi1333_> !g blender app
<Hoborg> "blender.org - Home" - http://www.blender.org/ | "Application Data (bpy.app) — Blender v2.55 r32738 - UNSTABLE API ..." - http://www.blender.org/documentation/250PythonDoc/bpy.app.html
<avi1333_> ואפשר ללמוד אותה בקלות?
<avi1333_> עם 3dmax הסתכבתי מאוד
<trew1000> קלות זה דבר יחסי כמו כל דבר כדי לדעת צריך ללמוד וזה לא מסובך
<trew1000> יש מלאן מדריכים על התוכנה
<avi1333_> סבבה אני ינסה:)
<avi1333_> והיא לא כבדה כמו 3max?
<trew1000> יאללה לך להסתדר
<avi1333_> ואני מניח שהיא תוכנה לינוקסאית?
<trew1000> לא היא שוקלת 80MB אחרי התקנה ו20 ומשהולפני
<trew1000> היא קרוס פלאטפורם
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<trew1000> יש גם לסולאריס אם זה מעניין אותך
<avi1333_> סולאריס?
<trew1000> כן מערכת הפעלה תוצרת סאן ז"ל
<trew1000> היום היא של אורקל
<avi1333_> אה לא מכיר...
<avi1333_> אני על אובנטו..
<trew1000> מיועדת לשרתים אני חושב
<trew1000> תהנה
<avi1333_> אה לא יודע לא מכיר אותה
<avi1333_> טוב אחי אני זזתי ,אני יחזור ב4
<avi1333_> ביי בינתיים גבר
<trew1000> ביי
<avi1333_> שמתי לב שאני גולש לאתרים שייש בהם פלאש ,המעבד שלי קופץ ל80נאחוז
<avi1333_> מישהו יודע למה זה קורה?
<Rodensky> ככה זה פלאש
<Rodensky> טכנולוגיה בזבזנית במשאבים :|
<avi1333_> אין איזה תוסף פלאש קל יותר...?:S
<avi1333_> אבל נראה לי ובזה אני לא בטוח שבווינדוס הוא לוקח פחות משאבים
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת בתוסף של אדובי כי כשניסיתי תוספים אחרים היו כל מיני בעיות
<avi1333_> כן גם אני...
<avi1333_> בתוספים אחרים הוידאו למשל ביוטיוב נתקע...
<avi1333_> השאלה אם אין איזה תוסף שכם עובד טוב ולא משתמש בכל כך הרבה כוח עיבוד
<Rodensky> מה אכפת לך שהמעבד מגיע ל80?
<Rodensky> המעבד נועד לעבוד
<avi1333_> חיסכון בסוללה...
<Rodensky> לפטופ?
<avi1333_> כן...
<avi1333_> התרנתי בנוסף לגנום שולחן עובדה פלאקסבוקס שאני בלי מטען אני משתמש בו
<Rodensky> לא יודעת מה לומר לך. כשאני לוקחת איתי לפטופ זה בד"כ לעבודה, אז אני לא מתעסקת עם פלאש בכלל
<avi1333_> ראיתי שהמעבד מגיע ל80 אחוז הוא מגיע כמעט ל60 מעלות זה סביר?
<avi1333_> ד"א אם אני מעביר למשל חלק מהמשימות למשל לשולחן עבודה 2 וחלק ל3 וכו' זה עוזר בכוח עיבוד או שזה סתם לנוחות?
<Rodensky> אתה מתקיל אותי :)
<Rodensky> תשאל קצת יותר מאוחר, בד"כ יש פה תנועה בערב כשכל המומחים חוזרים מהעבודה :P
<avi1333_> :P
<avi1333_> אני ינסה גם לחפש בגוגל ידידו הטוב ביותר של האדם
<avi1333_> טוב האמת אני גם צריך לזוז אז שיהיה לך אחלה יום ותודה רבה:)
<Rodensky> המשך יום נפלא
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:)
<nicoco> הממ
<Rodensky> nicoco! אותך חיפשתי
<Rodensky> אתמול קרתה לי שוב התקלה שאמרתי לך
<Rodensky> עשיתי ctrl+alt+space
<Rodensky> לא קרה כלום, לא עזר
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> פישי
<Rodensky> וזה היה אחד מהמקרים שהוא לא מגיב למקלדת
<nicoco> הו
<Rodensky> אז גם לא יכולתי לעשות לוג אאוט כמו שאני עושה לפעמים כשאפשר
<Rodensky> הייתי צריכה לאתחל דרך כפתור הכיבוי
<nicoco> אם הוא לא מגיב למקלדת אז כנראה הוא באמת לא מגיב למקלדת :\
<nicoco> בעיה
<Rodensky> לפעמים הוא מגיב למקלדת, אבל חלקית
<Rodensky> ז"א, הוא לא מגיב לכל המקשים
<Rodensky> ולא לכל הצירופים
<nicoco> אז אין לי מושג
<nicoco> אני יכול לתת לך רק את ההצעה שנתת לאבי
<nicoco> חכי למומחים
<nicoco> :O
<Rodensky> חחח כן כנראה זה מה שאני אעשה :)
<Rodensky> מומחים לענייני מומחיות
<nicoco> התקנתי Awn applet ואהבתי מאוד
<nicoco> מגניב ברבים
<Rodensky> התקנתי אותה פעם, וגם התקנתי עוד כמה דברים של דוקים, ווידג'טים וכו'
<Rodensky> בינתיים שום דבר לא מנצח את הקאירו-דוק והסקרינלטס :)_
<nicoco> קאירו-דוק זה עוד משהו שנועד לדמות פאנלים של אפל?
<Rodensky> כן, אבל יותר מוצלח
<Rodensky> הפאנל שלהם מוגבל מהרבה בחינות
<nicoco> אוקיי
<nicoco> ננסה אותם
<Rodensky> כדי להשתמש בקאירו ובסקרינלטס צריך קומפיז
<nicoco> יש לי
<trew1000> Rodensky: מי יותר מוצלח מבין השתים?
<Rodensky> מאיזה שתיים?
<nicoco> איך מאייתים את זה באנגלית?
<Rodensky> cairo-dock, screenlets
<Rodensky> אלה שני דברים שונים
<nicoco> סבבה, תודה
<trew1000> קיארו דוק סקרינלטס
<Rodensky> הקאירו כמשתמע משמו אחראי על הדוק
<Rodensky> סקרינלטס אחראי על הווידג'טים
<Rodensky> או "סקרינלטים"
<trew1000> מה שיש לי כבר מובנה ב-KDE?
<Rodensky> כן
<trew1000> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> רק שזה לגנום
<trew1000> אגב גם לו יש משהו מקביל לקיארו דוק
<Rodensky> אחרי שניסיתי kde
<Rodensky> העדפתי גנום עם סקרילנטס
<trew1000> רק שלדעתי הוא צריך לקבל עוד שיפורים
<trew1000> ככל שאני מנסה גנום אני נס כל עוד רוחי בי
<trew1000> ואני כל פעם מנססה מחדש אולי הפעם אני אסתדר אבל זה נחשל
<Rodensky> kde כבד
<Rodensky> ניסיתי אותו על שלושה מחשבים והוא היה איטי כזה, הוא גם מגיע עמוס נורא בשטויות על הדסקטופ
<trew1000> מעצבן אותי שההגדרות לא מסודרות במקום אחד כמו ב-KDE
<Rodensky> כן אני זוכרת שהיה גם מסובך להגדיר מה שרוצים
<Rodensky> ההגדרות מסודרות במקום אחד
<trew1000> אם ניסית אותו עם אובונטו אז אני ממש מבין אותך
<Rodensky> איפה לא מסודרות במקום אחד?
<trew1000> בגנום
<Rodensky> בטח שכן
<Rodensky> אתה נכנס להגדרות של הדוק
<Rodensky> במקרה של הסקרינלטס אתה פשוט נכנס להגדרות של הסקרינלט דרכו במקום דרך התפריט הראשי שבו אתה רק בוחר מה יופיע
<trew1000> אני מדבר על הניהול של השולחן עבודה
<trew1000> כל ההגדרות של כל דבר במחשב
<Rodensky> ניהול מאיזו בחינה?
<Rodensky> יש לך control center
<Rodensky> הכל שם
<trew1000> אני יבדוק שוב
<trew1000> אולי הפעם
<trew1000> למרות שגם פעם שעברה הייתי בקונטרול סנטר
<trew1000> עדיין היה קשה למצוא איפה נמצא מה
<Rodensky> וואלה לא יודעת על מה אתה מדבר
<trew1000> אגב KDE על אובונטו נראה ומרגיש זוועה
<Rodensky> אני הכל מוצאת בקלות בcontrol center
<trew1000> טוב נבדוק
<ONEOFTHEM> hi all
<Rodensky> hi
<ONEOFTHEM> מה קורה רודנסקי
<Rodensky> וואלה אלחמדולילה
<Rodensky> הכל טוב
<Rodensky> לא קורה כלום וטוב שכך
<ONEOFTHEM> יפה יפה
<ONEOFTHEM> תגידו כדאי כבר לשדרג לאובונטו 10.10?
<Rodensky> כן
<ONEOFTHEM> אין בעיות בשדרוג או משו כזה? למה פעם אחרונה ששידרגתי נהרס לי כל האובונטו ועשיתי פירמוט בסוף
<Rodensky> סיכוי לבעיות תמיד יש, בכל דבר
<nicoco> זה תלוי בך
<Rodensky> לי לא היו בעיות בשידרוג
<Rodensky> אני מעריכה שגם להרבה אחרים לא היו
<nicoco> אני מאוד נהנה מה10.10
<nicoco> תיקנו מלא דברים
<Rodensky> לדעתי אפילו אם צריך לפרמט ולהתקין מחדש, 10.10 שווה את זה
<serfus> moshe, אתה פה?
<ONEOFTHEM> טוב אני הולך לשדרג תאחלו לי בהצלחה
<Rodensky> בהצלחה
<asw3> <nicoco> אני מאוד נהנה מה10.10
<asw3> <nicoco> תיקנו מלא דברים
<asw3> מה תיקנו?
<nicoco> הוסיפו תמיכה בכל מני דברים
<nicoco> כמו כמה כרטיסים אלחוטיים סוררים
<nicoco> ויש עוד כמה וכמה דברים שמאוד אהבתי ששיפרו
<asw3> אני עדיין על 9.10 ולא נתקלתי בבעיות מיוחדות
<nicoco> אבל אני לא זוכר אותם עכשיו
<nicoco> כי אין לך את הכרטיס האחלוטי שלי :O
<asw3> כנראה שאני לא משתמש בדברים האלה
<asw3> אני משתמש עם כבל רשת
<asw3> יכול להיות שיש כל מיני ארורים שלא נתקלתי בהם כי אני לא משתמש
<Rodensky> asw3, הזיכרון שלי קצר. אני זוכרת שעברתי ל10.10 נפטרו לי כל מיני בעיות שהיו ב9.02 וב9.10
<Rodensky> אני כבר לא זוכרת מה זה היה כי זה כבר לא רלוונטי עבורי
<Rodensky> קל מאוד להתרגל :)
<asw3> וקל יותר לשכוח משהו שהסתדר
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<kohinoor> hello
<nicoco> http://pc.co.il/dailymaily/index.php?date=10-11-2010
<Hoborg> Title:  Daily maily
<nicoco> :(
<trew_> AKUO JCRHO
<trew_> זאת אומרת שלום חברים
<trew_> כמה יש פה מתעסקי גרפיקה?
<trew_> 0?
<Hero> מינוס 1
<Hero> :P
<trew_> חח
<nicoco> אני מתעסק
<nicoco> אם הדיליי שלי מעניין מישהו
<nicoco> trew_ ^
<trew_> כן מעניין
<trew_> חשבתי אם יש הרבה כאלה מתעסקי גרפיקה
<trew_> ליצור כמין תחרות עיצוב כזאת עם כללים כאלה מי יכול להביא את העיצוב הכי יפה ב-5דקות
<nicoco> לא ילך
<nicoco> 5 דקות לא יספיקו לכלום
<nicoco> בשום תוכנה
<trew_> מה את האומר
<trew_> לא צריך להיות משהו מפוצץ
<trew_> מה הספקת ב-5 דקות
<nicoco> לגזור רנדר יכול לקחת לי משהו כמו 20 דקות
<nicoco> תלוי איזו רזולוציה כמובן
<trew_> עשיתי את זה עם חבר בבלנדר מי בונה בית ועד כמה הוא מספיק ב-5 דקות
<trew_> דווקא הלך יפה
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> בלנדר זה עניין אחר
<nicoco> אני יודע לעבוד עם גימפ
<trew_> אני גם מדבר על גימפ
<nicoco> גם בלנדר תגיע עם הזמן
<trew_> כי אני יודע שאין פה הרבה בלנדריסטים
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, אם אתה רוצה לעצב משהו כמו שצריך, 5 דקות לעולם לא יספיקו
<trew_> כמה זמן כן 10?
<nicoco> תלוי מה מעצבים
<trew_> אגב בלנדר הנה צעד ראשון http://www.youtube.com/v/mXVC1AoqYfg http://www.youtube.com/v/mXVC1AoqYfg
<trew_> לא זה סליחה
<trew_> http://www.blender.org.il/%D7%A4%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%9D/
<Hoborg> Title: blender.org.il - בלנדר ישראל  |  פורום
<trew_> זה
<nicoco> נשמע נחמד
<nicoco> אני אתעסק עם זה מתי שיהיה לי זמן וכוח
<trew_> אגב הראשון שהדבקתי נעשה בבלנדר
<trew_> אכן אכן
<trew_> מה אתה אומר 10 דקות יספיקו?
<nicoco> ואני מודע למה שבלנדר מסוגלת
<nicoco> ראיתי את סינטל
<nicoco> פצצה לפנים
<trew_> כן אבל אני נהנה כל פעם לראות לאיפה אנשים לוקחים אותה
<nicoco> ותלוי מה אתה רוצה לעצב
<nicoco> יש דברים שלוקחים מהר יותר
<nicoco> ולאט יותר
<trew_> אני חושב שבטור התחלה אז רקע לשולחן עבודה לינוקס
<nicoco> לי לרוב לוקח המון המון זמן עד שאני מרוצה ממשהו שאני מעצב
<nicoco> כל הזמן יש לי עוד החלקה קטנה כאן והחלקה קטנה שם
<trew_> לא מדובר על שלימות
<trew_> אלא על קו כללי
<nicoco> ואף פעם לא עיצבתי לעצמי שולחן עבודה
<nicoco> מהסיבה שאני יודע שהעבודה עליו לעולם לא תסתיים :)
<liel> Ddorda: יש בעיה
<nicoco> ערב טוב ליאל :)
<liel> nicoco: גם לך
<trew_> nicoco: דברים בסגנון הזה
<trew_> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-128
<Hoborg> Title: Image 128.jpg - Simplest Image Hosting
<nicoco> זה לא לוקח הרבה זמן בכלל
<nicoco> אבל זה פשוט מדי
<nicoco> יש כאן המון איזורים משעממים
<nicoco> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_SVlbLgODifY/TLItL1mgYiI/AAAAAAAAAEs/ETTo3s6kPeU/shosho2.png
<nicoco> הנה הדבר הכי קרוב לשולחן עבודה שעיצבתי
<nicoco> גם הוא לוקח מעט מאוד זמן
<nicoco> אבל הוא לא משעמם בכלל
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, השלמתי את העבודה עליו רק אחרי יומיים
<nicoco> וזה אמור לקחת משהו כמו חמש דקות
<nicoco> אבל זה אני עם כל ההתאמות הקטנות שלי :)
<trew_> אמרתי משהו פשוט
<trew_> אין בעיה שיהיה עם זה איזורים משעממים
<nicoco> אם אני עושה משהו, אני עושה אותו טוב
<nicoco> ולכן אני לא רוצה לעשות משהו חפוז וחסר מחשבה
<nicoco> כי הוא יהיה חסר טועלת בסופו של דבר
<nicoco> ואפילו חסר תועלה
<nicoco> תועלת***
<nicoco> ואני חושב שזה נכון לכל דבר בחיים
<trew_> בקיצור אתה לא בכיוון
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> לא בעד ההגבלת זמן הזאת
<nicoco> יום-יומיים זה זמן סבבה
<nicoco> אבל חמש דקות...
<liel> Ddorda: PING
<liel> Shualdon: כאן?
<Ddorda> liel: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: גם אני מחפש אותך
<liel> Ddorda: יש בעיה עם התכונה שרצית
<Ddorda> ?
<liel> Ddorda: חייבים לכתוב להובורג פעמיים לעדכן את הנושא כדי שהוא באמת יעדכן אותו
<Ddorda> ...?! למה?
<liel> Ddorda: וזה קורה מפני שטוויסטד אינו סנכרוני, כלומר הוא מנסה להגדיר נושא עוד לפני שיש לו אופ
<liel> Ddorda: וכל ניסיון שלי לעקוף את הבעיה על ידי תזמון לאחר שנייה לא עבד
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יש לוגו
<Ddorda> .
<Ddorda> ?\
<liel> Shualdon Ddorda: בכל מקרה, יש חדשות טובות בנוגע להובורג
<Shualdon> שכחתי :X
<Ddorda> liel: אל תעשה לפי זמן, תבדוק אם הוא op
<Ddorda> Shualdon: תוכל להכין עכשיו?
<Shualdon> סבבה
<liel> Ddorda: אם אני לא טועה לטוויסטד אין event של הגדרת אופ
<Ddorda> liel: while status != op: wait 1s
<Ddorda> liel: או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> אחרי שני או שתיים זה יעבור לו
<Ddorda> איך יכול להיות?
<liel> Ddorda: בדקתי בתיעוד של המחלקה ואין אחד כזה
<liel> Shualdon Ddorda: בכל מקרה, החדשות הטובות הן שהובורג 3 יתמוך במודולים מסוגים שונים (וגם הפקודות יהיו מודולים)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: תודה
<Ddorda> liel: אוף, זה מרגיז שהסיפריות האלה כ״כ חלקיות
<liel> Ddorda: המצב של irclib יותר גרוע, כי היא לא מתוחזקת מאז 2008
<liel> Ddorda: וחוץ מזה, המפתח של twisted.words ישמח אם תוסיף פונקציה כזו למחלקה המתאימה
<nicoco> לילט
<Ddorda> nicoco: ליל״א
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מתקדם?
<Shualdon> כן
<allofthem> oneofthem: i don't remember you joined :)
<oneofthem> hahaha
<Hero> תאמינו לי ! אל תאמינו לאף אחד [;
<AfEkhad> מה רע?
<Shualdon> -_-
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אית
<Shualdon> ראית?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אדיר :)
<Ddorda> הרגע
<moshe> Ddorda, איך עובד כל ההסכם עם עקיבה?
<Ddorda> בסדר
<moshe> אני מתכוון מבחינת הלוגיסטיקה וכו', הוא כבר פרסם שהוא הוסיף אותי, אותך ואת ירון כמנהלים בפורום הישן, אבל לפי מה שהבנתי אמורים לעבור לחדש, לא?
<moshe> Ddorda, ?^
<Ddorda> כן
<moshe> וכמה זמן זה יקח? או לפחות איך זה מתקדם? (אם בכלל)
<moshe> Ddorda, אתה פנוי לדבר עכשיו או שעדיף אח"כ? אני פשוט רוצה תשובות:)
<Ddorda> כמה ימים לכל היותר
<Ddorda> אני זז לישון עד רגע
<Ddorda> שלח לי במייל
<moshe> טוב, אני פשוט רוצה לדעת מה קורה, גם ככה אצטרך ללמוד את כל העסק אז אני רוצה להיות בקשר עם עקיבה ואבישי שילמדו אותי מה שצריך
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<oneofthem> chh
<oneofthem> ביי
<night> hello
<night> hi
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-11
<oneofthem> hi all
<avi1333> היי
<oneofthem> שלום
<Interruptus> root@bt:~# Write failed: Broken pipe
<Interruptus> למחשב נשבר הזין ממני
<nicoco> lol
<serfus> Ddorda, נוכח?
<Ddorda> serfus: לא ממש, אני לומד
<serfus> Ddorda, טוב תן לי פינג כשאתה פנוי
<avi1333_> מישהו ודע למה אי אפשר להשתמש בהתקני usb בוירטואל בוקס?
<WebsGhost> שלום
<WebsGhost> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<WebsGhost> יש כאן מישהו...?
<WebsGhost> יש כאן מישהו?
<WebsGhost> יש כאן מישהו?
<WebsGhost> אני חייב עזרה בבקשה
<nicoco> WebsGhost, אני כאן כרגע
<nicoco> אבל לא בטוח שאני אוכל לעזור
<liel> ערב טוב לכולם
<nicoco> ערב רב
<Ddorda> היי כולם
<Ddorda> מישהו ראה את אבישי בימים האחרונים?
<liel> Ddorda: שלום
<liel> Ddorda: לא, בוט הלוגינג לא רושם גם כניסות של משתמשים?
<Ddorda> liel: לא חשבתי לבדוק, זה לא יעזור לי לדעת מתי הייתה הפעם האחרונה, סתם מסקרן
<liel> Ddorda: בכל מקרה, יש +o להובורג?
<Ddorda> liel: התכונה מוכנה?
<liel> Ddorda: כן, הבעיה היא שיש את הבאג המעצבן שנגרם בגלל מגבלה של טוויסטד
<Ddorda> אז צריך לפתור את זה קודם...
<liel> Ddorda: רגע, אני חושב שיש לי פתרון
<Ddorda> serfus: חיפשת אושתי היום?
<Ddorda> serfus: אם אני לא זמין אתה יותר מתמיד מוזמן לשלוח לי מגה מייל למגה מייל שלי
 * Ddorda shtrudle ubuntu.com
<serfus> Ddorda, סתם שיחה, לא משהו בהול... אני מניח שקראת את ההודעה החגיגית על כך שאתה, משה וירון מנהלים ראשיים באובונטו.קום
<serfus> אובונטו-איי אל.קום כמובן P:
<serfus> רציתי לדעת מבחינתך מה זה אומר ומבחינת הקהילה
<serfus> האתר החדש ממשיך כמתוכנן?
<Ddorda> serfus: זה אומר שבימים הקרובים יש מגה איחוד
<Ddorda> ודאי ודאי
<serfus> נהיית איזה סופר הירו עם כל המגה?
<serfus> :)
<nicoco> מגה דור יוצא למשימה!
<nicoco> הצלת אובונטו ישראל מידי המיקרוסופטים הרשעים!
<Ddorda> עקיבה אדיר דווקא
<Ddorda> הוא הבטיח לי שהוא יעשה ככל יכולתו להגיע לשיחות, למרות שהוא לא מחויב או משהו
<Ddorda> אפילו שיש לו לימודים
<serfus> יופי, טוב לדעת שדברים מתקדמים בדרך הנכונה
<Ddorda> ויש לנו כבר את פרטי השרת, אבל אנחנו מעדיפים לעבוד חכם מאשר מהר
<liel> Ddorda:  לצערי שום דרך שניסיתי לא אפשרה להובורג לעדכן את הנושא בהקשה אחת של הפקודה
<Ddorda> זה ממש בעייתי...
<Ddorda> liel: ניסית לשאול בערוץ python?
<Ddorda> #python
<liel> Ddorda: עדיף כבר ב־#twisted
<Ddorda> אז נסה שם...
<nicoco> מישהו כאן ניסה את 11.04?
<avi1333> לא חושב שייש טעם לנסות עד שייצא רשמית
<nicoco> זה הופיע לי בעדכון
<serfus> nicoco, היא בשלב ראשוני ביותר, תתקין רק אם אתה מוכן לבאגים כל רגע ולאי יציבות
<serfus> nicoco, אה? זה לא אמור לקרות
<nicoco> אוקיי
<serfus> באיזה עידכון?
<nicoco> update-manager
<serfus> מאיזה PPA מסוים?
<nicoco> לא יודע
<nicoco> אה לול
<nicoco> זה -d
<nicoco> כאילו, הרצתי update-manager -d
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> ;)
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333> מה זה -D?
<nicoco> זה מבקש ממנו לחפש שדרוגים
<avi1333> אה...
<liel> Shualdon Ddorda: יש חדשות משמחות בנוגע לפיתוח של הובורג 3
<Ddorda> ?
<nicoco> צריך לעשות סרט
<liel> Shualdon Ddorda: גיליתי שעכשיו ניתן לשנות את תוכן הפקודות מבלי לאתחל את הבוט עצמו
<nicoco> הובורג 3 נגד הטרמינייטור 2
<nicoco> Rodensky, Shualdon, מה נשמע?
<nicoco> גם לך ליאל
<Ddorda> nicoco: הובורג הוא גבר לאללה
<nicoco> ההיילייטס האלה מסוכנים
<nicoco> טוב שזכרתי לא לתת יותר מדי :O
<liel> nicoco: הובורג 2 בקושי מסתדר מול קלארק קנט 2, אבל הובורג 3 יעבוד ליגה ויתחרה ישירות בסופייבוט, פריימוורק הבוטים שעליו מתבסס הבוט הצרפתי
<nicoco> :D
<liel> nicoco: בנוסף, אני מתכנן לו גם מנשק גרפי מבוסס GTK שמסוגל לשלוט על הבוט - גם אם הוא על שרת מרוחק
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> מגניב
<nicoco> עכשיו השאלה שלי היא כזו
<liel> Ddorda: הובורג הוא לא רק סתם גבר, הוא גם סוס עבודה :D
<nicoco> האם הובורג מסוגל לחכות מישהו איך שהוא נוגע בו?
<Ddorda> liel: נראה לי ביזבוז זמן הקטע עם ה־GTK
<Ddorda> זה באמת מוגזם
<liel> Ddorda: זה היה פעם ב־TODO של הובורג בלאנצ'פד
<Ddorda> עדיין מיותר
<nicoco> צריך ליצור אפליקציה חכמה שמנתחת אישיות לפי כמה משפטים ומחכה אותה
<Ddorda> תנצל את המשאבים שלך לדברים הגיוניים יותר
<Ddorda> nicoco: קיים כבר
<nicoco> זה יכול להיות משעשע
<Ddorda> זה אפילו מאוד נפוץ
<liel> Ddorda: אוקיי, הרעיון הבא
<nicoco> לא אישיות מלאכותית
<nicoco> אלא חיקוי של אישיות נתונה
<Ddorda> nicoco: תוכנה שמנתחת את האדם לפי לוגיקה וכד׳?
<nicoco> לא רק מנתחת, אלא גם מחקה את צורת הדיבור שלו
<Ddorda> nicoco: אממ.. יש כזה אבל רק של טקסט
<liel> Ddorda: מה דעתך שבמקום שמנהל הפגישה יקרא מהאג'נדה בוויקי את הנושאים ויעתיק אוטומטית לפקודה, להובורג יהיה שרת אינטרנט קטן שבו יהיה ניתן להציע אוטומטית נושאים ובפגישה הוא יקרא מהנושאים שהוצאו באופן חצי אוטומטי?
<Ddorda> liel: זה רעיון ממש נחמד, אפילו אפשר לממש את זה על השרת שלנו — אבל כדאי קודם שהוא יעבוד כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> בתור בסיס
<nicoco> אני חושב שזה רעיון לא רע בכלל
<liel> Ddorda: אוקיי, אני בדיוק עומל על הוספת תוספים לבסיס
<nicoco> נגיד שהוא יציג את הנושא הבא בפקודה !nextissue או משהו
<nicoco> ואז שייגמרו הנושאים הוא יוכל לנעול אוטומטית את הפגישה
<nicoco> או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> nicoco: בקשר לתוכנה שאמרת, התוכנה יודעת לנתח את האישיות של האדם ולגלות עליו פרטים שהוא בכלל לא אמר
<Ddorda> לפי סטטיסטיקות עם משתמשים אחרים
<Ddorda> כלומר, יש סבירות של % שהוא אוהב כך וכך, לכן סביר מאוד להניח שהוא אכן אוהב את זה
<liel> nicoco: התכנון שלי הוא בפקודה בשם !ntopic
<Ddorda> ולפי % הסבירות הוא ידע להגיב בהתאם לבקשות של אותו אדם
<Ddorda> ממש קוף אחרי בנאדם, רק שהקוף מתוחכם מאוד
<Ddorda> אגב, המפתחים של אותה תוכנה ממש אוהבים קוד פתוח, זה יאמר לזכותנו :)
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> האמת שקופילפט זה מושג גאוני
<nicoco> נקרעתי כשקראתי עליו
<Ddorda> nicoco: אגב, אם עוד לא גילית, אני מדבר על גוגל
<Ddorda> יש גבול לכמה רמזים אני יכול לתת... :P
<nicoco> הו לול
<nicoco> תכלס
<Ddorda> עכשיו תקרא את כל הקטע מהתחלה, יש לזה משמעות שונה לגמרי פתאום
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> כן אה?
<Ddorda> :)
<shir> היי
<shir> יש פה מישהו?
<shir> ?
<liel> shir: אני
<nicoco> לא, אין כאן אף אחד
<shir> היי אני צריכה עזרה
<nicoco> העולם נחרב
<nicoco> וכל האנושות נספתה
<nicoco> מלבדך
<shir> אה מגניב :)
<nicoco> את השורדת היחידה לאחר השואה הגרעינית
<nicoco> ואני בעצם בוט שנועד להסביר לך את זה
<shir> אה אחלה אז מה נשמע?:)
<shir> חחח סתם :)
<nicoco> תופת חורבן ופסולת גרעינית
<nicoco> שילוב מנצח
<nicoco> :)
<shir> אני צריכה עזרה בקשר להפיכת XP
<shir> מאובנטו
<nicoco> פרטי נמקי והסבירי
<shir> אוקי אני רוצה להפוך את אובנטו לווינדוס אקספי
<shir> ואנעי עכשיו קוראת בהוראות
<nicoco> זה לא בדיוק אפשרי, להפוך מערכת הפעלה אחת לאחרת
<shir> של האתר הזה:http://ubuntu-il.com/wiki/index.php?title=%D7%94%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%9B%D7%AA_XP_%D7%9C%D7%91%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%AA_%D7%9E%D7%97%D7%93%D7%9C_%D7%91%D7%91%D7%95%D7%98
<Rodensky> חבר'ה
<nicoco> אולי את מתכוון ללהסיר את אובונטו ולהתקין איכספי
<Rodensky> ראיתי הערב בקולנוע את הסרט על פייסבוק
<nicoco> מה שדרך אגב בכלל לא מומלץ
<nicoco> Rodensky, מה נשמע?
<shir> כן
<shir> אני יודעת אבל אני לא כל כך מסתדרת עם אובנטו
<Rodensky> הדמות הראשית בסרט, השחקן שמגלם את מארק צוקרברג, "משתמש" בלינוקס עם KDE
<Rodensky> ולפטופים של סוני (VAIO) ואפל
<nicoco> מה רע באובונטו? אחרי שתתקיני אקספי פתאום תתחילי לראות איך המחשב שלך איטייייי
<Rodensky> שיר, מאיזו בחינה את לא מסתדרת עם אובונטו?
<nicoco> והכל נתקע
<shir> הוא גם ככה איטי
<nicoco> ומתחילים וירוסים ואנטי וירוסים
<nicoco> שתוקעים את המחשב
<nicoco> וכל מני דברים לא נחוצים אחרים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, במקום לעשות פירסום רע לווינדוס, בוא נשאל אותה מה לא מסתדר לה באובונטו, אולי זה שאלה של הרגלים
<shir> לא יודעת מבחינת תוכנות והכל לא יודעת אני לא רגילה אליו
<Rodensky> שיר, אז אולי כדאי שתתני לעצמך זמן להתרגל?
<Rodensky> בכל זאת, החלפת מערכת הפעלה, חשבת שזה אותו דבר כמו ווינדוס?
<shir> אני כבר מיולי עם אובנטו
<shir> אני לא החלפתי מערכת שקניתי את הלפטופ שלי זה בא עם זה
<nicoco> Rodensky, אבל אבל זאת אחלה הזדמנות להשמיץ קצת את זעירך :O
<Rodensky> יש אנשים שלוקח להם יותר זמן להתרגל, כי זה עובד שונה לגמרי, מה לא מסתדר לך?
<nicoco> shir, באמת? מכרו לך לפטופ עם אובונטו?
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, אבל זה לא הזמן, והיא לא ביקשה המלצות לאובונטו וכאלה :)
<Ddorda> shir: בשביל זה אנחנו כאן, אפשר לעזור לך להחזיר, אבל אותי תעדיפים לנסות שוב עם קצת תמיכה מהחבר׳ה הטובים? ;)
<Ddorda> אולי*
<shir> כל המבנה התוכונות של וורד ומובי מיקר והכל שדל וינדוס חסר לי כי זה תוכנות שני משתמשת בהן יום יום
<Ddorda> shir: איזו גרסה של אובונטו יש לך?
<shir> האחרונה של 10.4
<Rodensky> האחרונה  היא 10.10
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> כדאי לך לשדרג אליה, הוסיפה לה תוכנה שמקבילה למובי מייקר
<Rodensky> לאובונטו יש וורד דרך האופן אופיס, יש תוכנות שמקבילות למובי מייקר, את יכולה למצוא הכל במרכז התוכנה שמותקן אצלך
<shir> אה חח אז איך בודקים אם זה מעודכן?
<Rodensky> באיזו שפה המערכת שלך?
<Rodensky> עברית או אנגלית?
<shir> כן אבל זה לא אותו דבר
<shir> עיברית
<Ddorda> shir: יצא לך לפגוש בתוכנה ״מנהל העדכונים״?‏
<shir>  חח כן
<Rodensky> זה לא אותו דבר כי זה לא אותה מערכת, זה שונה אז לומדים לעבוד עם זה, למה לא ללמוד משהו חדש? :)
<Ddorda> shir: אז דרכו
<Ddorda> shir: לכי למנהל העדכונים, אמור להיות לך כפתור שדרוג
<Rodensky> דור, יכול להיות שברירת המחדל במנהל העדכונים שלה זה שיציע רק גרסאות lts
<Ddorda> Rodensky: נכון
<Rodensky> זה מה שהיה אצלי, רק אחרי שאיפשרתי שיציע לי את כל הגרסאות הוא הציע לי את 10.10
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, יש לזה גם פתרון :)
<Rodensky> נו ומאיפה לה לדעת ? :)
<shir> רשום לי להתקין עידכונים
<nicoco> alt-f2 > update-manager -d
<Ddorda> shir: אבל אין כפתור שידרוג?
<Ddorda> nicoco: בול
<Ddorda> :)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, היא רגילה לווינדוס, אל תסבכו אותה עם שורת פקודה וקיצורים למיניהם
<avi1333_> למה אני לא מצליח להוסיף עוד כונן לוירטואל בוקס:S
<Ddorda> avi1333_: מה זאת אומרת?
<shir> לא
<Ddorda> shir: פקודות וכאלה מפחיד אותך או שאת סבבה עם זה?
<avi1333_> אני רוצה להוסיף עוד כונן וירטואלי לווינדוס שבוויטואל בוקס
<avi1333_> הוספתי עוד vdi בתור כונן אבל לא עבד:S
<Rodensky> אחד הדברים שלינוקס ידועה בהם לשימצה בקרב רוב המשתמשים הפשוטים זה שורת הפקודה, חוץ מזה שהיא אמורה ללמוד להשתמש במערכת, והיא לא תדע לעשות את זה אם תגידו לה לרשום פקודות שהיא לא מבינה מה הן אומרות
<shir> אה במוסף?
<Ddorda> shir: כן
<nicoco> Rodensky, מה קרה, היא תמיד יכולה ללמוד, בעיקר כשזאת פקודה כל כך פשוטה
<nicoco> החיה לא כל כך רעה מקרוב
<shir> אם זה אני מסתדרת :)
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כל אחד יכול תמיד ללמוד, זה לא העניין
<Ddorda> shir: אה, סבבה, אז את אחת משלנו :P
<shir> חחחח
<nicoco> זה אמנם נראה מפחיד כביכול, אבל זה לא
<Ddorda> ‏shir: תעשי מה ש־ nicoco אמר
<Ddorda> Alt+F2 > update-manager -d
<Ddorda> שימי לב לרווח בין  manager ל־-d
<avi1333_> ניוקו לא אמרת שזה מעכדן ל 11.04?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> נכון
<avi1333_> שתעשה בלי ה-d
<Rodensky> איך אפשר לעדכן ל11.04 אם היא לא יצאה עדין?
<Ddorda> avi1333_: למה? זה לא ישדרג לה ישר ל־11.04
<nicoco> Ddorda, היום הפעלתי את זה וזה הציע לי לעדכן ל11:04
<avi1333_> יש גרסאת התנסות...
<Ddorda> nicoco: ^
<nicoco> כי 11.04 זה בטא
<Ddorda> אי אפשר לשדרג ישר ל־11.04
<avi1333_> אה...
<Ddorda> צריך קודם לשדרג ל־10.10
<Rodensky> תגידו מה קרה לכם? אי אפשר לשדרג מ10.04 ל11.04 בלי לעבור דרך 10.10
<nicoco> אהא
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תודה רבה
<Ddorda> :)
<nicoco> אז לא משנה
<shir> הוא לא נותן לי
<nicoco> תתעלמו ממני
<Ddorda> סוף סוף מישהו מבין אותי
<nicoco> XD
<Ddorda> shir: לא מוסיף כפתור שידרוג?
<Ddorda> או לא נותן לשדרג?
<Rodensky> לי זה לא מציע לעדכן ל11.04 כי היא עדין לא יצאה
<shir> בפקודה הוא רושם שיש טעות
<Ddorda> shir: תדביקי לכאן
<Rodensky> שיר תרשמי רק update-manager -d
<nicoco> יש לי רעיון טוב
<nicoco> ואפילו אחד מצויין
<shir> user@user-laptop:~$ alt-f2 > update-manager-d alt-f2: command not found
<nicoco> אחד מאיתנו יעזור לה
<Rodensky> "Alt+F2 > " זה קיצור המקשים
<Rodensky> לא הפקודה
<Ddorda> shir: כמו שאמרתי, שימי לב לרווח בין manage ל־ -d
<Rodensky> הפקודה זה רק update-manager -d
<nicoco> והשאר ישתקו
<Ddorda> update-manager" "-d
<nicoco> נכון רעיון נפלא?
<Rodensky> אנשים! אתם לא קולטים שהיא רשמה בטעות את הפקודה כולל קיצורי המקשים כי היא לא הבינה שזה קיצור מקשים?!
<shir> אז להוריד את הרווח?
<Rodensky> רק אני רואה את הדברים האלה?!
<Rodensky> אני מושכת שיערות בגללכם
<Ddorda> shir: אם את במסוף, תכתבי רק: update-manager -d
<Ddorda> update-manager -d
<Ddorda> ושימי לב שיש רווח, זה חשוב
<shir> להשאיר את הרווח?
<Ddorda> בין manager ל -d
<Ddorda> כן
<Rodensky> update-manager -d
<nicoco> Rodensky, מעכשיו רק דור מדבר, אחרת יש בלאגן
<Rodensky> זה הכל
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, הבלאגן מתחיל כשאומרים למשתמש לעשות דברים שהוא לא מבין מה הוא עושה
<nicoco> אם כל אחד ינסה לעזור לה תהיה ערבוביה וזה רק מבלבל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :D
<shir> מה זה אומר שיש user@user:
<avi1333_> למישהו יש פתרון לבעייה שהצגתי?
<Rodensky> אתם שוכחים לפעמים שאתם בתור אנשי התמיכה מבינים יותר מהמשתמש, ושאם הוא היה מבין כמוכם אז הוא לא היה צריך אתכם
<Ddorda> avi1333_: איזה סוג של VB יש לך?
<Ddorda> shir: ?
<shir> מזה אומר שיש user@user:
<avi1333_> vb עם xp
<Ddorda> shir: מה שלפני @ זה שם המשתמש שלך
<Rodensky> שיר, זה שם המשתמש ושם המחשב שלך
<shir> tv
<Ddorda> ומה שאחרי @ זה שם המחשב שלך
<shir> אה
<shir> אז רשמתי את מה שאמרתם י ואז זה מה שהופיע
<Rodensky> טוב, פרשתי, בהצלחה עם גירוש עוד משתמש לווינדוס.
<Ddorda> ונפתח לך חלון?
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לילה טוב
<shir> לא..
<nicoco> Rodensky, לילט
<avi1333_> אני מצליח להפעיל את הvb אבל אין לא הקצתי לו מספיק מקום
<Ddorda> shir: הממ.. שנייה אני אמצא לך מדריך פשוט
<avi1333_> אז אני רוצה להוסיף כאילו עוד כונן וירטואלי
<shir> אוקי
<Ddorda> הממ.. אני לא מוצא את המדריך... רגע אחד
<Ddorda> shir: אוקיי
<Ddorda> אני אלך איתך שלב שלב, סבבה?
<shir> סבבה
<Ddorda> ואת יכול לסגור את המסוף, לא נידע בו יותר
<shir> אוקי סגרתי
<Ddorda> תנווטי בתפריט: מערכת > ניהול > מנהל העדכונים
<Ddorda> למטה יהיה לך כפתור ״הגדרות״ או משהו כזה
<shir> ניכנסתי
<Ddorda> יש לך לשונית ״עדכונים״?
<shir> כן
<Ddorda> תיכנסי אליו, יש לך למטה כותרת ״שדרוג גרסה״ או משהו כזה?
<shir> יש שידרוג הפצה ואז כתוב:
<Ddorda> (סליחה שאני לא נותן לך את המונחים המדויקים, אני לא על מחשב סטנדרטי עם עברית)
<shir> סבבה אני יכולה להבין חח :)
<Ddorda> אז מה כתוב לך שם?
<shir> וכתוב הצגת גרסאות חדשות של ההפצה
<shir> ויש אפשריות:
<shir> גרסאות עם תמיכה לטווח ארוך
<shir> לעולם לא
<shir> גרסאות סדירות
<Ddorda> תבחרי בזה
<Ddorda> גרסאות סדירות
<shir> אה אוקי
<shir> גרסאות סדי
<Ddorda> ואז תלחצי על הכפתור ״סגירה״
<shir> בחרתי
<Ddorda> תחזרי על מנהל החבילות
<Ddorda> ותלחצי על הכפתור ״בדיקה״ או משהו כזה
<shir> הו א מעדכן שניה
<shir> עכשיו רשום לעדכן ל10.10
<Ddorda> ואז אמור להופיע לך למעלה ״גרסה חדשה זמינה .....״ וכפתור ״שידרוג״
<shir> כן יש
<shir> ל10.10
<shir> לעשות שדרג?
<Ddorda> אמת
<Ddorda> זה תהליך שייקח זמן מה,ף תלוי במהירות האינטרנט שלך
<shir> tueh kjm,h
<shir> אוקי לחצתי
<Ddorda> shir: אם את נתקלת בחלון כזה: http://static.howtoforge.com/images/upgrade_ubuntu_10.04_to_10.10/big/11.jpg
<shir> חחאין לי מושג כ"כ
<shir> רשום:
<Ddorda> מומלץ לסמן את תיבת הסימון ולהמשיך
<shir> 48 Mb/s
<Ddorda> זה נחשב יחסית לאט
<Ddorda> נקווה שזה לא ייקח יותר מדי זמן
<Ddorda> אמור להיות כתוב לך ליד עוד כמה זמן זה יסיים להוריד
<shir> זה מוריד כאלה בחלקים ולא רשום כ"כ
<Ddorda> כן.. נכון
<Ddorda> אבל אמור להיות כתוב לך מעל כמה זמן נותר
<nicoco> הוא
<nicoco> מגה ביטס
<Ddorda> בתוך התיבה שמראה את התהליך
<nicoco> הו*
<nicoco> בהתחלה התפלצתי
<Ddorda> נותרו כ־.... דקות, משהו כזה
<nicoco> חשבתי מגה בייט
<nicoco> ושאתה אומר לה ש48מגה בייט לשניה זה איטי :S
<nicoco> הלוואי עלי
<Ddorda> רגע, בעצם זה לא כזה איטי... :O
<Ddorda> חשבתי קילו!
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> למגה ביטס זה לא רע בכלל
<shir> אני לא יכולה לראות את התמונה רשום פורבידן 403
<nicoco> יש לך חסימה על הרשת?
<shir> לא..
<nicoco> משונה
<Ddorda> shir: מוזר מאוד
<nicoco> תרענני
<Ddorda> shir: אתה יכולה לראות את כל המדריך כאן: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-to-10.10-maverick-meerkat-desktop-and-server
<Ddorda> shir: רק שימי לב שזה באנגלית
<Ddorda> אנחנו נמצאים בערך באמצע
<shir> כן אני נמצאת בחלק שכתוב כדי להמשיך לסגור את כל המסמכים
<Ddorda> shir: אז יאללה :)
<Ddorda> shir: אגב, לא אמרתי אבל אני מקווה שזה מובן מאליו שאם יש לך עוד שאלות בהמשך, את *תמיד* מוזמנת הנה, בכל שעה בכל יום
<Ddorda> אנחנו פה גם בשבתות (אבל פחות, תביני שגם אנחנו משתדלים לחיות חיים נורמטיביים אחרי הכל)
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> סתם, אני צוחק, בשבתות די ריק פה, אני ממליץ לך לשאול מראש בימי חמישי
<shimi810> יש מישהו בבית? אז... התקנתי מחדש את אובונטו 10.10 ועכשיו פועל הרבה יותר טוב, אבל...
<shimi810> שוב נתקע לי vlc במסך מלא ונאלצתי לבצע כיבוי כוח פיזי, לאחר עלייה הקול שוב לא עובד, באג באג, אבל איך מתקנים את זה?...
<nicoco> משונה מאוד
<avi1333_> נשמע כמו בעיית דירברים...
<shimi810> נשמע כמו באג רציני, לא מעט נתקלו בבאג הזה... חפשו בגוגל "ubuntu bug - after reboot no sound"
<nicoco> !g after vlc crash theres no sound
<Hoborg> "Common Problems - VideoLAN Wiki" - http://wiki.videolan.org/Common_Problems | "Vlc On Iphone No Sound In Avi Files | Leasing Factoring" - http://leasingfactoring.com/quotes/vlc-on-iphone-no-sound-in-avi-files
<nicoco> night~
<shimi810> על אייפון? נו באמת... מצאתי כמה פתרונות לבאג לפי מחרוזת החיפוש הנ"ל בגוגל, ננסה אחת מהן...
<nicoco> אבל עזוב אותך מויאלסי
<nicoco> סתם איידס
<nicoco> אני ממליץ על SMplayer
<nicoco> אחלה נגן
<shimi810> תבין, זה לא הנגן, זה הבאג במערכת, בכל המערכת אין קול. ו־ vlc אחלה נגן בשבילי :)
<nicoco> הבנתי אותך
<nicoco> אבל הנגן גרם איכשהו לבאג הכללי הזה
<nicoco> לא?
<shimi810> לא, זה כנראה בכל תקיעה של מערכת, או נגן.
<nicoco> טוב, לילה טוב
<nicoco> בהצלחה לך
<shimi810> לילה טוב. אדווח כמובן על התוצאות
<shimi810> כרגע הלכתי על הפתרון הזה (אתחול ונחזור עם תשובה): http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/6514/solved-no-sound-after-resumesuspend-ubuntu-karmic-koala-910/
<shimi810> בחרתי בפתרון הזה בגלל שנראה שזה פתרון מקיף יותר וירוץ כל הזמן, שלא כמו הפעלה של פקודה ידנית כשצריך
<shimi810> ו.. נחכה חצי שעה שתיגמר הקלטת תוכנית... קצת מתח בשבילי גם לא יזיק
<shimi810> אממ.. שמעתם על התאונה עם המשאית בעכו? (לא שיש כאן הרבה אנשים עכשיו...), המשפחה הייתה חלק מהתאונה, ולמזלנו (ובעזרת אבא) אנחנו היינו ה"פצועים" הכי קלים. נגרמו נזקים לרכב (שאמור להימכר..) אבל הכי קלים, וגם אנחנו לא נפגענו (לפחות כרגע. יש 24 שעות כדי לפנות לטיפ
<shimi810> ול אחרי האירוע).
<shimi810> באמת מאחל לאחרים שנפגעו בתאונה החלמה מהירה וקלה. ותביעה חזקה וכבדה לימ"א מפעל קרטונים עין המפרץ על שמעסיקים נהג כזה
<shimi810> והרכב נגרר מהמקום לאיזה חור איפשהו בצומת אחיהוד. אגב, ראיינו את אבא לחדשות 2 ו־ 10, לא מהצד המשמח, זו ממש לא סיבה להתגאות בזה שראיינו. אני התחמקתי מכל המצלמות :)
<asw3_> מושב אחיהוד הזה מביאים זבובים לכל האזור :X
<shimi810> זבובים זה עוד נסבל איכשהוא, היתושים הם המגפה היותר חזקה...
<asw3_> יתושים הם גם מביאים?
<asw3_> יש חודשים בקיץ שאי אפשר לאכול בחוץ
<Ddorda> shimi810: מה קורה?
<shimi810> asw3_: מאיפה לי לדעת... מה שכן, יש לי יתוש בחדר שלא רוצה להיתפס במלכודת היתושים האלקטרונית
<asw3_> תתפוס אותה ידנית
<Interruptus> חשמל אותו
<Interruptus> כה ב2 אצבעות
<Interruptus> ואז ביזזזז
<shimi810> כן אה, מתי שהיתוש יזמזם באוזן אני ישר יתן מכה ויכנס לתוך האוזן... ומטקה חשמלית גם לא עוזרת
<HaimN> מה נשמע? יש שינויים מהשבוע האחרון? ראיתי שמשה נהיה אדום... זה יעזור לנו עם המסד נתונים?
<shimi810> נסתדר איתו איכשהו, כמו שאנחנו מסתדרים עם אחיהוד
<shimi810> Ddorda: קצת כואב לי הגב, ואני מקווה שזה לא מהתאונה...
<Ddorda> איזו תאונה?
<shimi810> בעכו... כל המשפחה הייתה מעורבת, למזלנו אנחנו לא נפגענו בכלל, והרכב קצת. כל השאר באמת מסכנים...
<asw3_> ואיך המשאית קרטונים קשורה?
<shimi810> איך? ריססה בדרך כל מה שעלה בדרכה! חייל נהרג בתחנת האוטובוס, עוד איזה 13 פצועים... אבא ניסה להתחמק וזה מה שהציל אותנו
<Ddorda> מרשים
<HaimN> shimi810: זו התאונה הזו?
<HaimN> http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART2/177/356.html?hp=54&loc=3&tmp=5757
<shimi810> אכן זו התאונה
<shimi810> מה שקרה לרכב שלנו זה שנתקע בנו מאחורה הרכב הכי פגוע בתאונה, והמשאית עברה מהצד ושברה את המראה הימנית. זה כל הנזק, אחרים, באמת שלא נדע... והרכב שהכי פגוע, למזלו היה שם רק איש אחד שניצל.
<HaimN> וואו, מבהיל, זו גם לא תאונה רגילה, הוא ניסה לדרוס, כך שהרבה יותר קשה להנצל מזה...
<shimi810> ועכשיו אני רואה בכתבה שהוא רצה גם להיכנס לתוך הרכבת.. מזל שלא עשה את זה ומזל שלא עבר אוטובוס באותו הזמן.
<shimi810> הנה, ניצלנו בזכות אבא חכם ומהיר. אני לא חושב שאני רוצה להתחיל לנהוג, אי פעם. הסכנות רבות, יכול לקרות גם בתחבורה ציבורית, אבל יש על מי לסמוך לפחות..
<HaimN> אני מעדיף לסמוך על עצמי מאשר על הנהג, הייתי פעם בתאונת שרשרת שעשה אוטובוס, אמנם לא נגרם נזק בגוף אבל עדיין...
<shimi810> זה באמת תלוי, אני למשל לא הכי זריז. עד שבכלל לקח לי לעקל ולהבין שהייתה תאונה וכבר נגמרה...
<shimi810> אגב, באותו הכביש של "עד צומת שטראוס", קטע כביש די ארוך, המשאית חלפה תוך 5 שניות, וגרמה כל־כך הרבה נזק. הוא השתולל במהירות ממש מטורפת
<shimi810> אגב, לא יודע למה כתבו גבי חן בכתבה, השם המלא שלו הוא גבריאל חן
<shimi810> שכחתי לציין גם, ייתכן והרכב נלקח לא רק לבדיקות, אלא לתיקונו. הלוואי, על חשבון מי אין לי מושג, אבל זה התיקון הכי קל שלהם
<HaimN> Ddorda: אני רואה שנהיית מנהל, מה קרה?
<Ddorda> HaimN: בפורומים הישנים?
<HaimN> כן
<Ddorda> זה עניין של הרשאות, אני לא באמת מנהל
<Ddorda> זה בשביל האיחוד
<HaimN> בשביל המסד?
<HaimN> עקיבה הסכים בסוף?
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> הגענו להסדר.. לא היית בפגישה האחרונה...
<shimi810> כן, אבל מה נעשה לאחר הפגישה? נסגר משהו ביניהם במייל בסופו של דבר?
<Ddorda> shimi810: בינם?
<asw3_> <shimi810> זה באמת תלוי, אני למשל לא הכי זריז. עד שבכלל לקח לי לעקל ולהבין שהייתה תאונה וכבר נגמרה...
<HaimN> Ddorda: לימודים... יש לוג מסודר של הפגישה?
<asw3_> שאתה נוהג יש לך רגש אחר
<asw3_> בן כמה אתה ד"א?
<Ddorda> HaimN: כן.. תסתכל בלוגים של לפני שבוע
<Ddorda> !logs
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<HaimN> אוקי תודה.
<shimi810> asw3_: אני בן 22, ילד :)
<asw3_> לא הוצאת רישיון עדיין?
<shimi810> בוודאי שלא. ההורים גם לא ממש רוצים
<asw3_> למה הם לא רוצים?
<asw3_> יש סיבה מיוחדת?
<shimi810> לא מיוחדת משהו.. שאני עדיין קטן וצעיר, סיבה מספיק הגיונית
<shimi810> אבל גם אני לא רוצה כרגע, אז זה בסדר :)
<shimi810> Ddorda: לא שכחתי אותך. כן, ביניהם, אתה לא יודע מה הולך שם?.. אולי הוא מנסה למרוח אותה שם בחשאיות...
<Ddorda> shimi810: למרוח את מי?
<shimi810> האישה עם השם הארוך מהלוקו
<Ddorda> shimi810: קודם כל, אשמח אם לא תתייחס כך לעקיבה כי הוא אדם טוב
<Ddorda> ובעדנו אחרי הכל
<Ddorda> הוא פשוט מרגיש מחויבות וכבוד כלפי דולב
<Ddorda> דבר שני, אין את מי למרוח, יש לנו כבר את ה־db והכל ;)
<Ddorda> פשוט זה עדיין בתהליכים
<shimi810> לא אמרתי שהוא אדם לא טוב, פשוט אפשר להשתגע איתו בהחלטות. וכמו שאמרת, זה רק בגלל דולב... אבל כל עוד הכל סוכם ונעשה אז זה מצויין
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-12
<shimi810> טוף... אני פורש לישון. מחר יהיה זה יום בדיקות בקופת חולים, ונקווה שלא נגלה כלום בנוגע לתאונה
<shimi810> לילה טוב
<HaimN> shimi810: לילה טוב, תרגיש טוב!
<or__> באיזה נגן אתם משתמשים?
<or__> לקבצי וידאו
<or__> ?
<shimi810> נפתרה בעיית הסאונד (ללא אתחול אפילו), רק הפתרון הזה עזר לי: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147157
<shimi810> ייתכן וזה שילוב של כל האופציות, אין לדעת
<shimi810> טוב.. מסתבר שנוסעים בכל זאת לבית חולים...
<avi1333> צהריים טובים:D
<HaimN> היי, מה נשמע? תגידו, מה דעתכם על מפגש במודיעין בחנוכה?
<avi1333> מפגש במודיעין?דוקא מתאים לי:)
<Ddorda> avi1333: ?
<avi1333> ?
<avi1333> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> [13:35] <avi1333> מפגש במודיעין?דוקא מתאים לי:)
<avi1333> <HaimN> היי, מה נשמע? תגידו, מה דעתכם על מפגש במודיעין בחנוכה?
<avi1333> Ddorda  אז כמו שאמרתי זה מתאים לי
<avi1333> ד"א אחי מצאת פתרון לcpu הגבוהה בפלאש?חיפשתי הרבה בגוגל ובדקתי כמה תוכנות אבל כולם היו גרועות יותר מהתוכנה של אדובי
<Ddorda> avi1333: נשמע נחמד,
<Ddorda> תעשו Ubuntu Hour
<Ddorda> או Linux Hour, עדיף
<Ddorda> מה דעתכם?
<avi1333> מה זה ubuntu hour?
<avi1333> מה שונה בו ממפגש רגיל?
<Ddorda> שבארועים מהסוג הזה פשוט נפגשים לשעה — שעתיים באיזו מסעדה
<avi1333> אה נראה לי סבבה
<avi1333> יש כמה מסעדות נחמדות במודיעין:)
<avi1333> BRB
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> אני במודיעין לגדנא של המודיעין מיום ראשון
<nicoco> איזה משפט מגורבב XD
<nicoco> או שבעצם רושמים גדנ"ע
<avi1333> ממתי יש גדנ"ע במודיעין?:S
<asw3_> באיזה נגן אתם משתמשים? לקבצי מולטימדיה?
<asw3_> כמו סרטים?
<asw3_> ה- movie player & vlc
<asw3_> קצת מעצבנים
<Ddorda> asw3_: אני משתמש בשניהם
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> מה מעצבן בהם?
<Ddorda> אני בדר״כ משתמש ב־Totem (שזה מה שאתה קורא לו Movie Player)
<asw3_> אממ לפעמים יש סרטונים שעושים בעיות בהעברה
<Ddorda> אבל אם משהו לא עובד לי עליו אני עובר ל־VLC
<Ddorda> בהעברה?
<asw3_> אבל זה לא totem
<Ddorda> Movie Player? של אובונטו? זה טוטם
<Ddorda> asw3_: Alt+F2 > totem
<asw3_> אה יכול להיות שיש לי בעיה עם מקודדים
<asw3_> ?
<Ddorda> מה הכוונה בבעיות בהעברה?
<asw3_> נגיד להריץ
<asw3_> איזה מקודדים מותקנים לך
<asw3_> ?
<asw3_> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> asw3_: לא יודע.. כל מני
<asw3_> לפי דעתי חסרים לי
<Ddorda> Ubuntu restricted extras
<asw3_> אבל עשיתי בעבר לפי המדריך של משה
<asw3_> ככה קוראים לחבילה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> עם מקפים
<Ddorda> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<asw3_> ty
<pino-chan> שלום שלום
<pino-chan> אם למישהו באיזור מתחשק לנסות לעזור לי
<pino-chan> אני עובד דרך נייד ישן וחבוט
<pino-chan> ומשום מה זה פשוט לא מצליח לזהות את האלחוטיות שלו
<pino-chan> כשאני מחבר לראוטר  דרך כבל רשת הוא מתחבר כמו שצריך, כמו עכשיו
<pino-chan> אבל הוא לא מסוגל לזהות את האופציה האלחוטית
<pino-chan> בדקתי קצת כאן וקצת שם ומצאתי שיש בעיה עם הכרטיס המסויים הזה באובונטו
<pino-chan> ניסיתי וכיסיתי והתייאשתי
<pino-chan> בכל מקרה, הוא זיהה שיש דרייבר לכרטיס האלחוטי
<pino-chan> בAdditional drivers
<pino-chan> אבל הוא נותן שגיאה כשאני מנסה להתקין אותו
<pino-chan> http://pastebin.com/hVngqeFE
<Hoborg> Title: Broadcom B43legacy wireless dr - Anonymous - hVngqeFE - Pastebin.com
<pino-chan> זה מתאר את מה שקורה שם
<nicoco> pino-chan זה אני מהנייד, למי שלא מבין
<Ddorda> nicoco: רגע אני אסתכל
<Ddorda> nicoco: תשלח גם לוגים...
<Ddorda> /var/log/jockey.log
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> כמה מחקר עשיתי על זה
<nicoco> אלפיים שיטות
<nicoco> פתאום אני חושב על לנסות את הכרטי האלחוטי המיושן שיש לי
<nicoco> טאק, עובד
<nicoco> :S
<Ddorda> nicoco: אתה שולח לי את הלוג או לא?
<Ddorda> nicoco: או שלא צריך?
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> תכף נראה
<nicoco> אם אני לא טועה לכרטיס של הנייד יש קליטה יותר טובה
<nicoco> ובחדר שלי הקליטה קריטית
<nicoco> אני צמוד לממד
<Ddorda> גם אני צמוד לממד
<Ddorda> ויש לי קליטה מטורפת
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> אבל הראוטר שלך לא בצד השני של הממד
<nicoco> שלי באלכסון כזה
<nicoco> אז הקליטה די עקומה
<Ddorda> אהא, הבנתי
<Ddorda> nicoco: בכל מקרה אין בעיות אינטרנט יותר, נכון?
<nicoco> נופ
<nicoco> אני אסדר את זה לבד בהמשך, אבל הנייד הזה כשיר לשימוש בינתיים
<nicoco> הוא שימושי למקרה שאני ארצה לבצע מולטיטאסקינג חלקי
<nicoco> כי הוא בעצמו לא יכול להריץ דברים יותר מדי כבדים
<Ddorda> nicoco: תתקין עליו fluxbox
<Ddorda> ופתאום תופתע מכמה שהוא כן יכול :P
<nicoco> שמע, פלאקסבוקס יקל עליו מאוד, אבל לא יפתור אותו בקסם
<nicoco> זה מחשב ישן שכבר נפל כמה פעמים
<nicoco> הוא פשוט לא מסוגל להריץ דברים כבדים, אפילו גנום לבד גורם לו להיות איטי
<Ddorda> nicoco: גנום לבד ממש כבד למחשבים חלשים
<Ddorda> כמה ישן המחשב הזה? כמה GHz הוא?
<Ddorda> כי על המחשב שלי (1.33) פלאקסבוקס חולל קסמים
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCrSLU6EFlU
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - ארמדילוס - שיר על לחם
<nicoco> ענק
<Ddorda> nicoco: ישן
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5_QsOKmi0g
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - האשליה האתאיסטית
<nicoco> לול
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-13
<Ddorda> היי חבר׳ה, בוקר טוב
<liel> Ddorda: גם לך
<nicoco> בוקר אור :)
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZJf0yWUYjA
<nicoco> XDDDD
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Borracho en transmilenio
<Ddorda> nicoco: בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> serfus: גם לך
<Interruptus> חשבתי גנום של זה מחורבן
<Interruptus> ניסיתי להתמודד עם יוניטי
<Interruptus> זה פאקינג איום ונורא
<Interruptus> כאילו מה בלאדי הל
<Interruptus> נגמרו למתכנתים הרעיונות
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אל תהיה יותר מדי שלילי, לא כי זה טוב היום, אלא כי זה הולך להיות יותר טוב מחר
<Ddorda> אם תהיה מראש סגור אתה תאטם לשינויים
<Ddorda> התפריט צד לא הולך להיות פתוח כל הזמן אלא Auto Hide
<Interruptus> לא סגור בכלל רק מחפש רעיונות שיקלו עלי את החיים
<Ddorda> וכל מני שינויים.. שווה לחכות
<Interruptus> ולא יגרמו לי להתעצבן
<Ddorda> בינתיים תשאר בגנום, מה אכפת לך
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> או פלאקסבוקס
<Ddorda> שזה אדיר
<Interruptus> זה מספיק חלונות עושה
<Interruptus> פלוקסבוקס טוב במקרה אחד ויחיד וויפיסלאקס
<Ddorda> לא..
<Ddorda> מה פתאום
<Ddorda> זה טוב במקרה אחד ויחיד, שלא אכפת לך מהתפריטים
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<Interruptus> SLP
<Interruptus> זה דבר אדיר נקודה
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> חזרתי
<Interruptus> אואה
<Interruptus> טריגרינג
<Interruptus> אייקון סט faenza
<Interruptus> משהו מיוחד
<Interruptus> מחכה בקוצר רוח למי ששיחרר את זה
<Interruptus> אולי יש עוד הפתעה
<serfus> בוקר אור
<Ddorda> אני מתקין אובונטו לסבתא שלי (לבקשתה!)
<serfus> LOL
<shimi810> חשבתי שהרצת הפקודות להחזרת הקול לאחר כיבוי היא חד פעמית.. באג רציני, אחרי כל אתחול אין כל...
<shimi810> אגב, ראו איך להתמודד עם מערכת קפואה: http://fosswire.com/post/2007/09/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys
<shimi810> מה שאני עשיתי בפעמים הראשונות (ובכלל...) זה לחיצה על לחצן הכיבוי... יכול להיות שזה הרס את הכל...
<serfus> הא טריק מגניב
<shimi810> כן. מעניין עוד אילו קיצורים יש...
<serfus> shimi810, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<serfus> מאחת התגובות
<shimi810> וואו, בהחלט מג'יק
<lightpriest> מישהו קרא את הפוסט האחרון בבלוג של צבר?
<nicoco> Ddorda, זאת סבתא!
<nicoco> shimi810, גם לי יש בעיה משונה עם הרזולוציה של המסך, אז במקום להסתבך כל פעם אחרי האתחול יצרתי לי סקריפט שמריץ את הפקודה שמסדרת את זה וזהו
<nicoco> לא באמת צריך להסתבך עם זה
<shimi810> לא יודע.. דווקא נראה פשוט להריץ את זה ידנית
<nicoco> הסקריפט מריץ את הפקודה בטרמינל כל פעם שהמערכת עולה
<nicoco> וזה הכל
<nicoco> במקום שאני אפתח את הטרמינל ואריץ את זה ידנית
<nicoco> במקרה שלי אלו שתי פקודות ארוכות למדי
<nicoco> אז זה שימושי
<nicoco> אוף, שכחתי איך מוסיפים תמיכה בעברית
<moshe742> מישהו יודע איך לגרום למכונה וירטואלית (הגרסה הסגורה) לזהות DOK?
<liel> moshe742: קודם כל, ערב טוב
<moshe742> ערב מצוין:)
<nicoco> ערב רב :-)
<liel> moshe742: ובנוגע להחסן הנייד, גם לי זה מעולם לא הצליח בוירטואל בוקס
<moshe742> גם בגרסה הסגורה?
<nicoco> לי זה תמיד זיהה אוטומטית בפארללס
<nicoco> אבל זה היה במק
<nicoco> לא יודע לגבי כאן
<moshe742> הענין הוא שהוא מזהה חיבורי USB, אבל לא מאפשר לי להפעיל את רובם פרט לאחד שהוא המדפסת
<moshe742> ואני צריך את זה כי אני צריך להריץ משהו דרך חלונות (ואין לי חלונות מותקן רגיל)
<nicoco> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<nicoco> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> זאת הטענה שהוא נותן לי כשאני מנסה להתקין תמיכה עברית
<nicoco> הרשע
<nicoco> למישהו יש רעיון?
<moshe742> איך אתה מנסה לעשות את זה?
<nicoco> דרך
<nicoco> administration > language support
<moshe742> נסה לעדכן את רשימת החבילות שלו
<moshe742> זה לא אמור לקרות
<nicoco> קיי
<nicoco> סבבה, עובד
<nicoco> תודה
<moshe742> בבקשה, הניחוש שלי זה שזה קרה בגלל עידכון כל שהוא בלי שזה יעדכן את החבילות
<nicoco> איך אני משנה יוניקוד בגדיט?
<Ddorda> nicoco: אתה מתכוון לקידוד?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> Ddorda, כן
<Ddorda> nicoco: עם gedit?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אלא אם יש עורך טקסט אחר שאתה ממליץ עליו
<Ddorda> nicoco: תעשה שמירה בשם
<nicoco> שהוא לא אופן אופיס
<nicoco> זה כבד מדי
<Ddorda> ובשמירה יש לך אפשרות לבחור קידוד למטה
<nicoco> אבל זה בדיוק מה שאני לא רוצה לעשות :\
<nicoco> אני רוצה שהוא יציג לי את זה בקידוד שאני רוצה מראש
<Ddorda> אה.. הבנתי
<Ddorda> כתבתי על זה בבלוג פעם
<Ddorda> תעשה Open
<Ddorda> וגם שם יופיע לך הקטע הזה עם הקידוד
<Ddorda> למטה
<nicoco> אהא
<Ddorda> לך לשם, תוסיף קידוד כאוות נפשך
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> תודה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש בעיה באתר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<Shualdon> לא נותן לי להכנס
<Shualdon> למשתמש
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אני אבדוק את זה
<Ddorda> כבר חוזר
<asw3> Ddorda, ty
<asw3> עכשיו הקבצי וידאו עובדים יותר חלק
<asw3> נדמה לי לפחות
<Ddorda> asw3: ?
<avi1333> שבוע טוב
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<avi1333> הגדרתי שיתוף nfs גם בווינדוס עכשיו הרשת הרבה יותר מהירה
<nicoco> אררר
<nicoco> איך אני מתקין בווין עברית? :S
<nicoco> אין שם קונטרול פאנל
<nicoco> כלומר יש, אבל לא כזה של ווינדוס
<Ddorda> nicoco: wine != windows
<nicoco> ידוע
<nicoco> אבל אני צריך להתקין שם תמיכה בעברית :\
<nicoco> ואין לי שמץ איך אני עושה את זה
<avi1333> לא חושב בווין אפשר להתקין תמיכה בעברית,אך בcrossover נראה לי זה אפשרי
<nicoco> לינקים פליז
<avi1333> כרגע אין לי לינק,אני ישתדל לחפש לך מאוחר יותר
<nicoco>  טנקיו
<avi1333> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/107973825/linux?tab=summary
<Hoborg> Title: Crossover.Linux.Pro.8-DJM › linux › isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine
<avi1333> nicoco אני יודע שאפשרי לעשות שם תמיכה בעברית אבל אני לא יודע איך בטוח יש מדריכים ברשת
<nicoco> אוקיי, בואו נעשה נסיון מעניין
<nicoco> נראה אם להעתיק את הקבצים של העברית מהווינדוס המקורי לתיקיית ווינדוס של ווין תעזור
<nicoco> למעשה אני יוצר סביבה אמיתי של ווינדוס מקורי :)
<nicoco> מעניין אם זה יעבוד
<nicoco> תחזיקו לי אצבעות
<nicoco> אמיתית*
<nicoco> Rodensky, ערב טוב :)
<nicoco> Shualdon, גם לך :)
<Shualdon> nhtu
<Shualdon> מיאו
<nicoco> אם למישהו יש משהו חשוב להגיד לי שיעשה את זה עכשיו :)
<nicoco> מחר אני נוסע לשבוע לגדנ"ע
<Rodensky> ערב טוב ומבורך ניקוקו
<nicoco> ערב לא רע בכלל
<nicoco> Rodensky, תגידי, נתקלת בזה פעם?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxTLrRvd4XQ
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - מדוע אנשים צוחקים על הדתיים? חלק 7
<nicoco> בעצם כן
<nicoco> הדבקתי את זה לפני הרבה זמן
<Rodensky> נתקלתי בזה, שבוע שעבר
<nicoco> אבל זה עדיין מצחיק אותי בכל פעם מחדש
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> היה סיני, עבר לאפריקה, גבות שלו נהיו עבות והוא מת
<nicoco> :)
<liel> nicoco: מוכר ומצחיק :D
<Rodensky> אותכם זה מצחיק? אותי זה מעציב מאוד
<Rodensky> רוב העולם הוא כזה :|
<nicoco> כשליצן עושה לך סטנדאפ, זה לא יהיה מצחיק?
<liel> !addtc judaism אני מצדד ביהדות מתקדמת אך לא ביהדות אורתודוכסית
<liel> !help addtc
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, הבעיה מתחילה כשאנשים לא מבינים שזה רק ליצן
<liel> !help
<liel> !exit
<nicoco> לי לא אכפת שאנשים יאמינו במה שהם יאמינו כל עוד זה לא מגיע אלי
<nicoco> לצערי זה מגיע אלי
<Rodensky> הבעיה שזה כן מגיע אליך
<nicoco> לכן אני נגד
<Rodensky> מחוקקים חוקים בהשראת אותם ליצנים
<nicoco> רוצים להיות אידיוטים? אין בעיה, אבל למה להכריח גם אותי להיות כזה? :S
<Rodensky> כי אידיוטים הם אידיוטים מכדי להבין שהם אידיוטים
<nicoco> לא נכון
<nicoco> ממש לא
<nicoco> יש כאלה שמשקרים במזיד
<nicoco> בידיעה ברורה שהם משקרים
<nicoco> כדי שיהיה להם קהל מעריצים
<Rodensky> נו
<Rodensky> אני מדברת גם על קהל המעריצים
<Rodensky> אותם אנשים שמשקרים במזיד כדי לסחוף אחריהם אחרים, מקבלים את הכוח שלהם מאותם אחרים
<nicoco> רוצה להיות חבר של קבע~ בחברה להגנת הטבע~
<nicoco> מסכן, גם זה השתגע לגמרי :\
<liel> !help
<liel> !addtc judaism אני מצדד ביהדות מתקדמת אך לא ביהדות אורתודוכסית
<liel> Rodensky nicoco: מה דעתכם על הפקודה?
<nicoco> אין לי מושג
<nicoco> !addtc judaism אני מצדד ביהדות מתקדמת אך לא ביהדות אורתודוכסית
<Rodensky> בשביל מה צריך את זה?
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> !judaism
<liel> !judaism
<liel> !removetc judaism
<nicoco> :\
<liel> nicoco: יש לו כנראה בעיה עם עברית
<Rodensky> יש לו כנראה בעיה עם יהודים
<liel> Rodensky nicoco: מה דעתכם שבפקודה אני אוסיף קישור לוידאו של אמנון יצחק?
<Rodensky> ליאל זה יהיה בתור דוגמה ליהדות מתקדמת?
<nicoco> אם מתחשק לך :)
<nicoco> טוב, הניסוי שלי יוצא לפועל
<nicoco> אחלו לי בהצלחה
<Rodensky> בהצלחבה
<Rodensky> בהצלחה
<serfus> למה צריך להכניס פה דברים כאלה? זה סתם יכול ליצור מצבים לא נעימים.
<Rodensky> בדיוק...
<nicoco> גרר
<serfus> Rodensky, אנחנו באיי אר סי... תתני לי +1
<serfus> :P
<sultan2> ‏‫ישראלים: מי שלא נרשם/מה, נא להירשם כעת http://1-million-tux.linux-befehle.org/index3w.php
<nicoco> צריך להעתיק את זה לכל החלוקות של פלייאוןלינוקס :S
<Rodensky> serfus +1
<Rodensky> עכשיו טוב?
<serfus> עכשיו מעולה
<nicoco> +1^-3
<serfus> sultan2, זה כבר פרויקט הספירה השלישי שאני רואה
<sultan2> תרשמו עם חשבון ה - Twitter או Identi.ca אני נרשמתי עם Identi.ca
<sultan2> כמה שיותר ככה יותר חופש ועצמאות עבורינו
<sultan2> אז יאללה!
<Rodensky> רגע, אני צריכה זמן להתרכז בזה ואני כרגע עושה כמה דברים במקביל
<Rodensky> קרציה:)
<sultan2> אני מבשל, מדפדף ברשת, ב:איי.אר.סי (ג'אבבר) ומתרגם תוכניות
<Rodensky> לא מרשים במיוחד
<nicoco> אני מסוגל לישון, לשמוע מוזיקה, להקשיב בכיתה, ולהכין שיעורים באותו זמן
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> אני לא מסוגלת לישון ולהכין שיעורי בית
<Rodensky> כל השאר בקלות
<nicoco> גדול!
<nicoco> זה עובד!
<nicoco> אני גאון!
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> יצרתי סביבה שתומכת בעברית בווין!
<nicoco> ולא סתם, היא גם משתמשת בנגנים חיצוניים כמו מדיה פלייר קלאסיק :)
<sultan2> תגידו, מתי בונים קהילה יהודית/ישראלית/מוסלמית/נוצרית/עברית/ערבית למען שלום, חינוך, אנטי-מלחמה ותוכנה חופשית?
<sultan2> http://identi.ca/conversation/49143464
<Hoborg> Title: Conversation - Identi.ca
<nicoco> אתה תמיד יכול להתחיל
<nicoco> אני איתך בכל הדרך
<sultan2> :)
<Rodensky> תפסיק עם הרעיונות המטורפים שלך יא כופר
<Rodensky> זה השטן מדבר מתוכך
<Rodensky> צריך לעשות לך גירוש שדים
<Rodensky> דיבוק צא!!!!!
<sultan2> חחחחחח
<sultan2> osamak אמר:
<sultan2> God_bless AdBlock Plus.
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה קורה רודנית?
<sultan2> צריך להגיד לו אמן
<Rodensky> למה רודנית? רק בגלל שאני חושבת שמותו של אחד זו טרגדיה ומותם של רבים זו סטטיטיקה?
<sultan2> הבחור הזה מאוד נחמד, והוא מערב הסעודית (Riyadh, Saudi Arabia)
<sultan2> עד כה 2 ישראלים אמרו לו אמן :)
<Rodensky> כל פעם שאני מקבלת הודעות מערבים/מוסלמים ממקום כלשהו בעולם, זה בקשות להתפשט במצלמה ו/או להתחתן איתם פיקטיבית כדי שהם ישיגו אזרחות ישראלית
<serfus> יש חשבון טוויטר לאובונטו ישראל?
<Rodensky> אז תסלח לי שאני לא אומרת אמן למה שהבנאדם אמר, למרות שהוא צודק
<Ddorda> http://1-million-tux.linux-befehle.org/index3w.php
<Hoborg> Title: The 1 Million Tux Project
<sultan2> סטאלין אמר את זה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: רודנית בגלל השם...
<Rodensky> סטאלין אמר god bless adblock plus?
<Rodensky> :-)
<Ddorda> serfus: התשובה היא לא
<Ddorda> serfus: תשובה 2: אתה מוזמן לפתוח
<Ddorda> Rodensky: god save the MS
 * serfus is on it
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> serfus: אל תשכח לספר לי שעשית את זה, נוכל לשלב אותו באתר
<Rodensky> דור, לאלוהים בטוח יש ווינדוס, בגלל זה יש כל-כך הרבה פאקים בעולם, אבל לרבים זה נראה נורמלי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לה׳ יש לינוקס, אחרת איך תסבירי את מגדל בבל?
<Rodensky> דור, להזכירך, מגדל בבל קיבל מסך כחול
<lightpriest> מה שבטוח, הוא שומע טראנס
<Ddorda> Rodensky: את רואה את זה מהכיוון ההפוך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מגדל בבל זה ניסיון לחדור לו לטריטוריה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: הופה! מי כאן אם אורצ׳ה
<Ddorda> אם לא*
<avi1333> שבוע טוב חברים יקרים:)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ומה שה׳ השתמש נקרא פיירוול
<Ddorda> :P
<avi1333> nicoco אני ישמח לשמוע איך עשית את זה:O
<serfus> in your opinion, Ubuntu-il or Ubuntu Israel ?
<Rodensky> האדם נברא בצלם ה'. אם הוא היה שומע טראנס, אז כל העולם היה שומע טראנס
<Ddorda> avi1333: עשה מה?
<nicoco> avi1333, העתקתי את כל התיקיה של קבצי מערכת של הווינדוס
<avi1333> תמיכה בעברית בwine
<Ddorda> serfus: In the name?
<lightpriest> מה קורה? :)
<nicoco> באופן פשוט
<serfus> yup
<avi1333> עשיתי דבר דומה כולל הפנונטים וזה לא עבד:S
<Ddorda> serfus: Ubuntu Israel
<nicoco> החלפתי את הכל
<Rodensky> אלוהים כפי שהוא מתואר בתנ"ך, הוא יצור עם חוש צדק פנימי אבל גם קטנוני עם אגו גדול
<nicoco> עכשיו זה פשוט מריץ ווינדוס בתוך הדמיה לווינדוס
<Ddorda> lightpriest: הכל סבבה אגוזים
<avi1333> העתקת את כל תיקייות וונדוס כמו שהיא?
<Rodensky> על כן לא פלא שבני אדם הם כאלה
<Rodensky> הם הרי נבראו בצלמו
<nicoco> avi1333, כן
<avi1333> אה נשמע רעיון טוב:)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה מסביר למה מי ששומע טראנסים הוא לרוב קוף
<nicoco> שים לב שלא החלפתי הכל
<avi1333> האמת שאני לבסוף עברתי לשימוש בוירטואלבוקס אבל אנייבדוק שוב את ווין
<nicoco> פשוט העתקתי את כל הקבצים שלא היו שם
<avi1333> כן הבנתי:D
<Ddorda> lightpriest: יש לך מושג איך מריצים פלאש עם ווין?
<Ddorda> בעצם למה אני שואל רק אותך
<Ddorda> למישהו יש מושג?
<avi1333> ואיך עשית שימשון במדיה פלייר קלאסיק?
<lightpriest> אין לי ווין
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אז אתה רואה בפלאש הפוך?
<Ddorda> או שגם פלאש אין לך?
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest> אני רואה בפלאש הפוך
<nicoco> avi1333, מתקינים אותה עם חבילת קודקים
<lightpriest> :D
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: המ.. בעסה
<nicoco> היא לא עובדת משהו
<nicoco> אבל היא עובדת
<lightpriest> לא נורא
<avi1333> אה סבבה...
<nicoco> :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אני צריך את זה כדי לעשות רישיון
<nicoco> כאילו, היא תעשה לך פליפ לתמונה
<nicoco> 180 מעלות
<avi1333> הפלאש הוא ביזיון לאנושות
<nicoco> אבל היא מצליחה לעבוד לפחות :)
<nicoco> Ddorda, אני גם רואה פלאש הפוך
<avi1333> חחח כן גם משהו:D
<nicoco> זה מאמן את המוח
<avi1333> חחחחח
<nicoco> לקרוא הרבה דברים הפוך
<Rodensky> דור - מה הקשר קוף?
<avi1333> הפלאש של אדובי ללינוקס דווקא עובד מצויין אבל לוקח הרבה משאבים
<Rodensky> מי ששומע טראנס הוא פרימאט, לא קוף, ובכל מקרה כולנו פרימאטים, וחלקנו שומעים טראנס
<Ddorda> avi1333: חוץ מעברית
<Rodensky> ותפסיק להעליב קופים
<lightpriest> קופים שומעים דאבסטפ :D
<nicoco> avi1333, בדיוק, חוץ מעברית
<nicoco> שהוא מראה אותה בLTR
<avi1333> אה לא יצא לי לבדוק את זה עם עברית...
<Ddorda> nicoco: הוא לא מראה אותה LTR
<Ddorda> הוא מראה אותה Mirrored
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> לי הוא מראה אותה LTR
<Ddorda> אולי אני אתקין מכונה וירטואלית רק לזה...? אבל זה מתסכל?
<Rodensky> Ddorda, nicoco, בגלל זה ביו טיוב הכיתוב של הכותרת בפלאש הוא הפוך?
<Ddorda> nicoco: כנס ליוטוב, הטקסט הפוך...
<nicoco> אם זה היה מירורד היה יותר טוב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בול
<nicoco> אבל זה RTL
<avi1333> אה הבנתי...
<nicoco> LTR*
<Ddorda> אם זה היה LTR זה היה יותר טוב, כי הייתי יכול לקרוא לפחות משהו
<Ddorda> ×£Ö·
<nicoco> יותר קל לי לקרוא מראה מLTR
<Ddorda> :P
<serfus> להשתמש באימייל שלי? או אולי עדיף לפתוח איזה חשבון ג'מייל לזה?
<Ddorda> serfus: שלך
<Ddorda> מקסימום נחליף לו מייל, לא כזה בעייה
<Ddorda> בעיה*
<serfus> בטוח אפשר להחליף אימייל?
<Ddorda> serfus: לא, בוא נבדוק בגוגל
<Ddorda> avishai: כאן?
<avishai> כן
<avi1333> שוב בעיית רשת עם הסטרימר:S
<Ddorda> Shualdon: תנסה לנקות עוגיות
<avi1333> יש חוסם פלאש טוב לכרום?
<avi1333> כמה שיותר להמנע מפלאש...
<Ddorda> avi1333: כן
<Ddorda> תתקין כרומיום מה־ppa
<serfus> אוקיי אפשר לשנות
<Ddorda> יש שם תכונה של פלאש
<avi1333> אה סבבה...
<avi1333> מה הppa שלהם?
<serfus> אז אני קורא לחשבון Ubuntu Israel ושם משתמש israbuntu
<serfus> יש התנגדות?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עדיין
<Ddorda> serfus: למה israbuntu?
<Ddorda> serfus: למה לא ubuntu-il
<Ddorda> או משהו כזה?
<serfus> אי אפשר מקף
<avi1333> ד"א הורדתי גם תוכנה בשם מיניטיוב ואני לא מצליח לראות בה את הוידאו שומעים רק סאונד,דבר דומה קורה לי בkdenlive
<serfus> ולא הצלחתי לחשוב על משהו יותר טוב
<serfus> למרות שהשם הזה לא ממש נראה גם לי
<Ddorda> ubuntuil?
<Rodensky> israbuntu נשמע כמו ישראבלוף של הגששים :D
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה אתה מקבל בניסיונות להיתחבר?
<serfus> בשימוש
<Ddorda> ubuntuil בשימוש?
<Ddorda> :O
<serfus> כן
<Shualdon> Server error.
<Shualdon> The website encountered an error while retrieving http://ubuntu-il.sys-notes.com/frontpage?destination=frontpage. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly
<Hoborg> Title: אובונטו ישראל | לינוקס לבני אדם
<serfus> אני אבדוק מי זה
<serfus> נראה כאילו מישהו כן פתח חשבון
<Ddorda> serfus: מסתבר...
<serfus> נתן טוויט ב30 לאוגוסט ויש לו 2 עוקבים
<Ddorda> moshe742 Shualdon lightpriest
<Ddorda> אחד מכם?
<Shualdon> בטוויטר?
<avishai> Shualdon, אתה לא הולך לכתובת הנכונה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: Yes
<moshe742> זה לא אני
<avishai> לך לubuntu-il.org
<Shualdon> הא
<Shualdon> זה מה ששמור לי..
<Shualdon> .Dגם לא אני
<Shualdon> Ddorda: גם לא אני
<Ddorda> Shualdon: אז תשנה! חצוף, אתה מעקב אותנו בשטויות האלה
<Ddorda> נו באמת —.—
<Shualdon> יופי
<Shualdon> עובד
<Shualdon> ")
<Shualdon> :)
<serfus> אמממ... ננסה לגלות מי זה או שפשוט נפתח חדש?
<Ddorda> kosherpup: hey there :)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יופי, עכשיו תהיה בשקט, אתה מפריע לנו
<Ddorda> :P
<kosherpup> hey ddora:)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: מוו
<Ddorda> kosherpup: sup?
<kosherpup> all`s good:)
<Ddorda> kosherpup: awesome
<kosherpup> yop
<avi1333> נבדוק את זה בקרוב נשמע ממש טוב:http://www.hometheater.co.il/vt127277.%D7%94%D7%95%D7%A8%D7%93%D7%94-%D7%90%D7%95%D7%98%D7%95%D7%9E%D7%98%D7%99%D7%AA-%D7%A9%D7%9C-%D7%AA%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%9D
<kosherpup> how`s u doing
<Ddorda> kosherpup: all good, can't complain..
<nicoco> avi1333, tinyurl
<avi1333> מה קורה כושר?
<nicoco> liel, בוא נוסיף להובורג אפשרות לקישור לטיני יואראל
<nicoco> כמו לפייסבין
<avi1333> אה לקצר את הכתובת?
<nicoco> זה יכול להיות שימושי
<kosherpup> thats good
<liel> nicoco: עדיף bit.ly
<nicoco> אנערף
<nicoco> כל דבר שמקצר את הכתובת
<liel> nicoco: כי לבוט יש כבר קישור לשירות וניתן לאפשר לקצר כתובות ישירות בפקודה
<avi1333> קיצר זה פוסט שקראתי שהביא תוכנה להורדה אוטמטית של תוכן
<nicoco> avi1333, הקישור לא לחיץ
<avi1333> http://tinyurl.com/35alhj2
<Hoborg> Title: הורדה אוטומטית של תכנים...
<avi1333> ד"א דור התוכנה שחוסמת פלאש מאוד שימושית סוף סוף אפשר להכנס לאתרים מבלי לתכון למעבד את הצורה
<avi1333> *לטחון
<nicoco> לי יש כרומיום + אדבלוק + פלאשבלוק
<nicoco> עובד כמו קסם
<avi1333> יש לי כרגע רק פלאשבלוק
<avi1333> אני יתקין גם adsblock
<Ddorda> avi1333: adblock plus FTW
<Ddorda> Honesty!
<nicoco> :D
<avi1333> :D
<serfus> איך נגלה של מי החשבון?... או שפשוט נתעלם ממנו וניצור חדש?
<Ddorda> serfus: לא, מה פתאום
<Ddorda> נגלה של מי החשבון
<Ddorda> זה אמור להיות מישהו פעיל יחסית (או שהיה בעבר)
<serfus> או שמישהו סתם פתח
<serfus> אפשר לשלוח למיילינג ליסט אבל זה קצת מוגזם
<Ddorda> למה?
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי קצת מוגזם בכלל...
<Ddorda> תשלח :)
<serfus> okays
<avi1333> איך אני מבצע עדכון גרסא לgimp?
<Ddorda> לאיזו גרסה?
<avi1333> החדשה ביותר
<avi1333> 2.6 אני חושב
<avi1333> 2.6.11
<Ddorda> avi1333: ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי:)
<nicoco> 2.7.2 זאת החדשה ביותר, אבל היא בטא
<nicoco> היא עובדת מצויין מצד אחד
<nicoco> מצד שני יש בה כמה וכמה באגים
<avi1333> אה סבבה ,אז כדאי לעדכן אליה?
<nicoco> היא מייצאת קבצי עבודה במשקל של בניינים
<nicoco> אז אם אתה רוצה לעבוד עם עוד אנשים זה לא מומלץ
<nicoco> אם לא אז היא סבבה
<nicoco> שיר!! - תודה רבה!
<avi1333> אה סבבה,אני לפעמים עובד עם עוד אנשים....
<nicoco> בחיי שחבל לי שהוא השתגע
<nicoco> זילבר
<nicoco> :(
<Ddorda> avi1333: שיר!!?
<avi1333> מה?
<avi1333> מה שיר?:S
<avi1333> דור אני גם לא ממש הבנתי מה הקשר שיר...:S
<Ddorda> [23:07] <nicoco> שיר!! - תודה רבה!
<Ddorda> התכוונתי nicoco
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333> התקמתי מחדש את הgimp מה ppa אבל שאני נכנס לזה דרך הטרמינל זה מפעיל את 2.2.11
<nicoco> תסיר ותתקין מחדש דרך מנהל התוכנות, הוא אמור להתקין לך 2.6 ישר
<Ddorda> avi1333: sudo apt-get remove gimp && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<trew1000> שבוע טוב אנשים
<avi1333> סבבה תודה רבה:)
<Ddorda> trew1000: יש לך עוד 40 דקות
<Ddorda> :P
<trew1000> למה?
<trew1000> שבוע טוב זה לכל השבוע
<Ddorda> trew1000: צודק, סתם זה יותר הגיוני להגיד כשמתחיל השבוע
<Ddorda> :P
<trew1000> ;-)
<avi1333> למישהו יש תוכנה טובה לבדיקת רשת nfs?
<avi1333> הרצתי שרתשל nfs על המחשב ווינדוס שלי...
<Ddorda> avi1333: למה עשית את זה?
<Ddorda> :O
<avi1333> והגישה אליו מהסטימר לפעמים נהית סיוט
<Ddorda> החלקת על בננה?
<avi1333> חחחח
<avi1333> יש לך רעיון טוב יותר לnfs בווינדוס?
<Ddorda> למה צריך nfs?
<avi1333> על המחשב ההוא אין לי אפשרות לשים לינוקס
<avi1333> כי הסטימר עובד טוב יותר עם פרוטוקל nfs
<avi1333> smb פחות טוב ויותר איטי
<Ddorda> נו טוב, אם חייבים אז חייבים
<Ddorda> כן, זה ידוע
<Ddorda> אבל למה לא ssh?
<Ddorda> כלומר OpenSSH
<avi1333> סטימרים תומכים בSSH?
<avi1333> הסטימר שלי עד כמה שאני יודע תומך בsmb ו nfs אני צריך באמת לברר לגבי SSH
<avi1333> אני מקווה בקרוב להשיג איזה מחשב ולהפוך אותו לשרת nas שיריץ אובנטו סרבר
<avi1333> Ddorda עשיתי את הפקודה שהבאת לי אבל עדיין הוא מפעיל את הג'ימפ הישן:S
<nicoco> מישהו כאן יודע איך מתקנים כונן קשיח?
<Ddorda> avi1333: איך עידכנת לגימפ החדש?
<nicoco> לפני שאני שובר את הראש על לקרוא שעות חומרים על איך מורכבים כוננים קשיחים ואיך הם עובדים ולמה זה ואיך זה
<avi1333> אם הפקודה שהבאת לי.... Ddorda
<avi1333> *עם
<Ddorda> avi1333: ...?
<Ddorda> avi1333: תדביק לי לכאן בדיוק מה עשית
<serfus> mail sent
<avi1333> sudo apt-get remove gimp && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp
<Ddorda> ולפני זה?
<avi1333> אה הבנתי מה הבעיה התקנתי פעם איזה תוכנה בשם gimpshop שניה אניימחק אותה
<avi1333> avi1333@avi1333-laptop:~$ gimp
<avi1333> bash: /usr/local/bin/gimp: No such file or directory
<avi1333> עכשיו זה מה שזה רושם לי:S
<riunx> try /usr/bin/gimp
<avi1333> עובד:)
<avi1333> תודה רבה גבר
<riunx> u r welcome
<riunx> do "which gimp"
<avi1333> אה יפה תודה רבה:)
<avi1333> זה מראה איפה התוכנה ממוקמת:)
<riunx> yeap
<avi1333> טוב אני זז לעשות בדיקות לרשת ולנסות לייצב אותה ,לילה טוב אנשים תודה רבה על העזרה
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<nicoco> אוף, נראה לי שנפגם לי הכונן קשיח הנייד
<nicoco> הוא נפל די חזק לפני יומיים, ומאז כל דבר עובד לאט...
<avi1333> לילה טוב אחי ד"א זה התקין לי את 2.7.2 הם באמת סידרו הרבה דברים בתוכנה
<avi1333> של איזה חברה הכונן קשיח שלך?
<nicoco> WD
<avi1333> עד כמה שאני יודע הכוננים שלהם אמידים מאוד
<nicoco> בגלל זה קניתי אותו
<nicoco> אני אוהב אותו מאוד, הוא קרוב לליבי
<avi1333> יש לי כונן 3.5 חיצוני שלהם כברכמה שנים מזחיק מצויין
<nicoco> אבל הוא התחיל לזייף
<avi1333> איזה סוג מחיצה יש בו?
<nicoco> NTFS
<nicoco> אין סיכוי שאני מפרמט
<nicoco> כל החומר שלי עליו
<avi1333> אז אתה צריך פעם בכמ זמן לעשות לו איחוי
<nicoco> זה כמעט חצי טרה
<nicoco> אתה לא מבין, הוא נפל והתחיל לזייף אחרי שהוא נפל
<avi1333> יש לך אחריות עדיין?
<nicoco> לא יודע
<nicoco> צריך לברר
<avi1333> אם הוא נפל אני לא חושב שייש הרבה מה לעשות...
<sultan2> לילה טוב :)
<nicoco> אני מקווה שכן, אבל אני לא חושב
<nicoco> לילט
<avi1333> לילה טוב סולטן
<sultan2> ;)
<nicoco> טוב, העיקר שהחומר עצמו לא נפגם
<avi1333> כן זה מה שחשוב
<avi1333> אם יש לך שם חומר חשוב רצוי שיהיה לו גיבוי בעוד מקום
<nicoco> לדברים החשובים יש גיבוי
<avi1333> החומר החשוב שלי מגובה על 3 כוננים שונים
<avi1333> מצויין:)
<nicoco> אבל יש לי שם אוסף שלם של אנימות
<nicoco> שאספתי במהלך השנתיים האחרונות
<avi1333> וואלה יפה אחי:)
<nicoco> זה בערך 250-300 ג'יגה
<avi1333> קשה להשיג אנימות שמדובבות לאנגלית וגם באיכות טובה:S
<nicoco> אין לי מקום לגבות את זה :(
<nicoco> avi1333, לא מדובב, חס וחלילה
<nicoco> מתורגם
<avi1333> אתה רואה ביפנית עם תרגום?
<nicoco> בהחלט
<avi1333> ניסתי לראות ככה זה חרפן אותי
<nicoco> אני ממש לא אוהב דיבוב
<nicoco> כל דיבוב
<avi1333> פעם ראיתי עם חברים כמה אנימות אבל סך הכול אני לא רואה הרבה סדרות מהז'אנר
<avi1333> אחי הייתי מציע לך להשרקיע עוד מעט כסף על כונן של 500GB ולגבות לשם את החומר הזה
<avi1333> אתה יכול אפילו כונן של 3.5 "
<nicoco> כשיהיה לי כסף זמן וכוח אני אקנה עוד קונן של טרה
<nicoco> אבל בינתיים אני לא מאוד צריך
<avi1333> כונן של 1tb חיצוני 3.5" עולה סביבות ה350 שקל
<nicoco> יש לי עוד משהו כמו 200 ג'יגה על המחשב
<nicoco> ועוד 500 ג'יגה על הכונן הנייד
<avi1333> אה סבבה,לי כל החומר של המחשב מאוכסן על כונן חיצוני,ככה משהו קורה למחשב הכול מגובה:)
<avi1333> האמת שאני שוקל לקנות כונן נייד כי אין לי מספיק מקום על המחשב הנייד
<nicoco> במידה ואני אקנה כונן חדש אני אעביר את כל הכונן הישן לחדש ואפרמט אותו למשהו קצת יותר הגיוני מNTFS
<avi1333> EXT4?
<nicoco> אולי
<avi1333> אני גם רוצה לעשות את זה אבל הווינדוס לא תומך במחיצה מהסוג הזה:S
<nicoco> אני אחקור קצת על מחיצות
<nicoco> כן, זאת הבעיה איתה
<nicoco> כלומר איתו
<nicoco> זה הווינדוס שיש לו בעיות
<avi1333> ווינדוס תומך רק בntfs ו fat32
<nicoco> לא המחיצה
<avi1333> כן נכון:S
<avi1333> אני מאוד מרוצה מהמחציות שבהם לינוקס משתמש כי לא צריך לעשות איחוי
<avi1333> Ddorda ב"ה מחר אמור להגיע הדיסקים:)
<avi1333> טוב אני זזתי שיהיה לילה טוב
<Yaron-Heb> מי מחזיק בטוויטר של אובונטו ישראל?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: ubuntuil בטוויטר זה שלך?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps0DSihggio
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Ark Hotel Construction time lapse building 15 storeys in 2 days
<nicoco> מדהים
<kosherpup> וואו סוף סוף אינטרנט יציב
<nicoco> אמן
<kosherpup> כן יהי רצון
<Interruptus> מי שברך
<kosherpup> אחרי שבועיים של אינטרנט חרא סוף סוף למדתי לתפעל את wvdial:(
<kosherpup> מאז סבבה
<nicoco> למדתי כרגע פריטה של
<nicoco> House of the rising sun
<nicoco> :D
<Interruptus> מה עם
<Interruptus> waiting for the sun?
<nicoco> את זה עוד לא למדתי
<nicoco> טוב יאללה
<nicoco> אני מקווה שאני אצליח להרדם
<nicoco> כי ישנתי כל אתמול וכל היום
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
<nicoco> לילט
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: אני באמת לא יודע
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-14
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> מי פה מתמצא בwvdial
<moshe742> אני לא מתמצא אבל מה הבעיה?
<kosherpup> אני צריך להגביל את המודם שלי לגלישה דור שלישי בלבד
<moshe742> למה?
<kosherpup> כי זה מונע מהחברה הסלולרית שלי לקחת לי כסף בלי סיבה
<moshe742> אבל גלישה בדור השלישי יותר יקרה, לא?
<kosherpup> אבל יש לי חבילה בלי הגבלה אבל אם המודם מחליט לגלוש GPRS אז מחייבים אותי כי זה נועד לגלישת WAP
<kosherpup> Ddorda : :(
<kosherpup> :)
<kosherpup> ***
<kosherpup> חחח התכונתי לעשות פנים שמחות
<Ddorda> kosherpup: היי
<kosherpup> אהלן
<moshe742> Ddorda, גיליתי משהו בעייתי באתר החדש
<Ddorda> moshe742: ?
<moshe742> ראית את המדריך של איתי להט?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא
<Ddorda> moshe742: גם צריך לפרסם באתר החדש שהגיעו דיסקים של 10.10
<moshe742> האנגלית שם מכוונת לשמאל אבל היא בצד ימין וזה גורם לטקסט לא להיות מסודר טוב
<moshe742> כשנכנסתי לעדכן את העמוד זה היה מסודר טוב, אבל בצפיה בהודעה זה מסודר קצת עקום
<moshe742> יש לי כבר הרשאות?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא נראה לי שיש למישהו הרשאות כרגע באתר
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אסתכל
<kosherpup> מי מכיר מדריך טוב באמת לשימוש בvdial
<moshe742> אמורות להיות לי הרשאות?
<kosherpup> wvdial*
<moshe742> kosherpup, תנסה לשאול את איתי להט, הוא כתב מדריך לגבי זה, אולי גם אקארס ידע לעזור
<moshe742> בקיצור תכתוב בפורום
<kosherpup> אה תודה ני יבדוק
<Ddorda> moshe742: רוצה לעזור באתר קצת?
<Ddorda> או מישהו אחר כאן..?
<moshe742> כמה זה קצת? אני רוצה לעבוד על תרגיל שיש לי להגשה אבל זה לא דחוף במיוחד
<moshe742> Ddorda, כמה זמן בערך?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לא יודע כמה זמן זה...
<moshe742> מה צריך לעשות?
<Ddorda> אני מחפש דרך לכתוב קוד ב־CKEditor
<Ddorda> שזה העורך טקסט שאנחנו משתמשים
<moshe742> כלומר צריך לחפש ברשת, כן?
<moshe742> Ddorda, איזה גרסה יש לנו?
<Ddorda> האחרונה
<Ddorda> CKEditor, לא FCKEditor
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתה בטוח לגבי השם? יש את האשכול http://drupal.org/node/354659 שלמראית עין אומר שיש כבר טאג כזה
<avi1333> צהריים טובים:)
<shimi810> עושה סדר בחשבוניות המוניות מהתאונה הביתה, והסעה וחזרה מהבית חולים. בלאגן. -מספיק אחד עם שעה לא מעודכנת, וזה עושה סיפור...
<WebsGhost> ערב טוב
<WebsGhost> יש כאן מישהו?
<WebsGhost> אני צריך עזרה בבקשה
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<WebsGhost> משהו מוזר
<WebsGhost> אני עובד על שרת 10.10 64 ביט
<WebsGhost> כאשר אני מנסה לצרף את המחשב לדומיין לדוגמא הוא מבקש ממני סיסמא של הרוט
<WebsGhost> ואני נמצא בתוך הקבוצה של הרוט
<WebsGhost> וכאשר אני מקיש את הסיסמא שלי
<WebsGhost> הוא אומר שהיא לא נכונה
<WebsGhost> בדקתי את זה עם כל מיני דברים אחרים והיא עובדת בכל מקום
<moshe742> בדקת באיזה שפה אתה נמצא? אותיות גדולות וקטנות?
<WebsGhost> כן
<WebsGhost> אם זה עוזר, הוא כותב לי
<WebsGhost> enter the administrative password
<WebsGhost> אז נתתי את הסיסמא של הדומיין וגם כן לא עבד
<moshe742> יש לך הרשאות ניהול בדומיין?
<WebsGhost> כן
<WebsGhost> אני דומיין אדמין
<WebsGhost> אבל גם אני מנסה לערוך את הקובץ במערכת עצמה הוא גם לא נותן
<WebsGhost> ככה שלדעתי זה לא קשור
<moshe742> מוזר, לפחות אחד מהם אמור לעבוד
<Ddorda> WebsGhost: איך אתה מנסה לערוך את הקובץ?
<WebsGhost> ./usr/bin/dimainjoin-gui זה מה שאני מנסה להפעיל
<WebsGhost> בלי נקודה
<WebsGhost> אבל גם ניסיתי להיכנס לקובץ לשינוי שם המחשב גם לא נתן לי
<Ddorda> ניסית עם sudo?
<Ddorda> serfus: כאן?
<WebsGhost> את הצירוף לדומיין אני מנסה לעשות דרך התוכנה של המערכת לא זוכר מה שמה בדיוק
<WebsGhost> ubuntu software center יש אותה ב
<Ddorda> WebsGhost: עורך טקסט?
<WebsGhost> לא זה לא עורך טקסט
<WebsGhost> זו אפליקציה
<avi1333> משהו הבין איך אני משתמש בתוכנה הזאות עם תכנתי טורנט?http://flexget.com
<serfus> Ddorda, כן, בדיוק ראיתי את המייל
<r3265s> שלום לחברים פה
<Ddorda> serfus: :)
<avi1333> שלום גם לך:D
<shimi810> WebsGhost: webmin?
<Ddorda> r3265s: מלחמה?
<WebsGhost> לא  likewise
<r3265s> יש לי בעיה עם wine- חלק מהפונטים נראים מרובעים .אמרו לי להוריד את winetricks הןרדתי .אבל להמשיך את ההתקנה לא יודע
<Ddorda> r3265s: Alt+F2 > winetricks
<r3265s> כן
<Ddorda> r3265s: תסמן את corefonts
<r3265s> איפה?
<r3265s> מנהל החבילות ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: הפעלת את winetricks?
<r3265s> לא
<Ddorda> תעשה Alt+F2
<r3265s> רק הורדתי אותו למחשב
<Ddorda> אמ.. מה זאת אומרת? מאיפה הורדת?
<r3265s> מהנט
<Ddorda> רע
<r3265s> את הסקריפט
<r3265s> אז...
<Ddorda> r3265s: sudo apt-get install winetricks
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> Package winetricks is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<r3265s> ...
<r3265s> ?
<Ddorda> :S
<Ddorda> r3265s: טוב, אז איפה הקוב שהורדת?
<Ddorda> (מוזר שלי יש winetricks ולא הורדתי)
<avi1333> BRB 1HR
<r3265s> בשולחן עבודה
<Ddorda> avi1333: ttyl
<r3265s> איך אני מתקין אותו ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: sudo cp ~/Desktop/winetricks /usr/bin
<Ddorda> ואז
<Ddorda> r3265s: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/winetricks
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> הוא לא מזהה
<r3265s>  Desktop/winetricks': No such file or directory
<Ddorda> המערכת שלך בעברית?
<r3265s> כן
<Ddorda> אז תכתוב שולחן\ עבודה
<Ddorda> במקום
<r3265s> שניה! המסוף כותב אנגלית
<r3265s> האם הוא יזהה את העברית ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: sudo cp ~/שולחן\ עבודה/winetricks /usr/bin
<Ddorda> r3265s: כן
<Ddorda> הוא יכתוב לך את זה הפוך, אבל הוא מזהה את זה רגיל
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> גם לא מזהה
<Ddorda> אז תעשה ככה
<Ddorda> תכתוב sudo cp ~/ש
<Ddorda> ואז תלחץ על tab
<Ddorda> או אפילו תכתוב את כל ״שולחן״ (אם אולי יש לך עוד קבצים שמתחילים באות ש׳)
<r3265s> אולי מה שהורדתי צריך לעבור שינוי כל שהוא?
<Ddorda> r3265s: לא
<Ddorda> אם הוא לא מזהה את הקובץ זה בגלל שלא כתבת אותו נכון
<Ddorda> מה שאתה יכול לעשות זה פשוט לגרור את הקובץ למסוף
<Ddorda> לכתוב ככה:
<Ddorda> "sudo cp "
<Ddorda> ואז לגרור את הקובץ למסוף
<Ddorda> ואז לסיים בסוף עם /usr/bin
<Ddorda> avishai: היי
<avishai> hi
<r3265s> missing file operand
<r3265s> זה מה שהוא אומר לי
<r3265s> התיאשתי מזה
<Ddorda> r3265s: אתה מתייאש הרבה יותר מדי מהר
<Ddorda> שלח לי מה בדיוק כתבת
<Ddorda> פשוט תסמן עם העכבר את הטקסט ותלחץ על הגלגלת בצ׳אט
<r3265s> root@rshmoe-0001:/home/r3265s# sudo cp
<r3265s> אני נכנסתי כמנהל
<Ddorda> בגלל זה... שנייה
<Ddorda> ls /home/r3265s
<r3265s> את זה לרשום?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אל תדביק לכאן את כל הפלט, רק את הזה של השולחן עבודה
<r3265s> יפהההה
<Ddorda> r3265s: מה יפה?
<r3265s> הוא פתח הכל
<r3265s> עכשיו מה?
<Ddorda> הוא רק רושם לך את הקבצים
<r3265s> נכון
<Ddorda> תדביק לכאן את השם של התיקייה של השולחן עבודה
<r3265s> עכשיו מה?
<Ddorda> ^
<Ddorda> r3265s: ^
<r3265s> הוא לא מופיע לי
<r3265s> שניה
<Ddorda> מה לא מופיע לך?
<Ddorda> !pastebin
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<Ddorda> r3265s: הנה, תדביק לפייסטבין את כל הפלט
<r3265s> טוב תודה .אני פשוט חייב לזוז .ולא יכול להמשיך
<r3265s> תודה
<Ddorda> r3265s: תחזור יותר מאוחר ונמשיך
<r3265s> <Ddorda < אתה פה
<Ddorda> r3265s: אכן כן
<r3265s> תודה
<Ddorda> r3265s: אז.. איפה היינו
<r3265s> בא תראה .פשוט העברתי את וויןטריקס ליםצק .ןהןא הופיע המסוף
<r3265s> לתיקית הבית *
<r3265s> איך אני מתקין אותו במסוף .איזו פקודה צריך לתת?
<Ddorda> r3265s: בעיקרון לא צריך להתקין אותו, אבל צריך לתת לו הרשאות ריצה
<Ddorda> הוא בתיקיית הבית עכשיו אמרנו, כן?
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> אז איך הוא יעשה את העבודה במערכת ?
<r3265s> מה הן ההרשאות ?
<liel> Ddorda: מרוצה מהעובדה שהובורג מתחבר עכשיו אוטומטית אם הוא מתנתק?
<Ddorda> x
<Ddorda> r3265s: chmod +x /home/USER/winetricks
<r3265s> חזרתי
<r3265s>  cannot access `/home/USER/winetricks': No such file or director
<r3265s> למה הוא לא מזהה שוב?
<r3265s> <Ddorda> אתה פה?
<Ddorda> r3265s: את USER
<Ddorda> תחליף בשם המשתמש
<r3265s> ??
<r3265s> למה ?
<r3265s> אני משתמש כרוט
<r3265s> לעבור למשתמש רגיל ?
<shimi810> תחליף את USER לשם המשתמש שלך במערכת, אחרת הוא לא יזהה...
<r3265s> אבל אני משתמש בשם > r3265sונתתי לו גם מנהל
<shimi810> כן, תחליף את USER בפקודה שדור נתן לשם משתמש שרשמת עכשיו
<shimi810> אחרת הוא לא ימצא, כי הנתיב לא קיים (אים משתמש בשם USER במערכת שלך)
<shimi810> *אין
<r3265s> שניה תן לי לבדוק
<r3265s> ניתקתי את המערכת .כדי להכנס בתור r3265s
<r3265s> שוב איזה פקודה לרשום .כדי להריץ את הwinetricks מהמסוף?
<shimi810> chmod +x /home/r3265s/winetricks
<shimi810> זה מה שהיית צריך לעשות מקודם, להחליף את USER בשם המשתמש שלך. אולי פשוט לא הבנת, אבל זה בסדר
<r3265s> vut kt ndhc
<r3265s> יצאתי מהמערכת וחזרתי
<r3265s> אבל פה מה שרשמתי לו .הוא לא מגיב לזה!
<r3265s> command not found
<r3265s> root@rshmoe-0001:/home/r3265s# shimi810> chmod +x /home/r3265s/winetricks
<r3265s> root@rshmoe-0001:/home/r3265s# chmod +x /home/r3265s/winetricks
<shimi810> לא ממש ברור... הרץ את הפקודה בנפרד, בלי שום תוספת לפניה
<shimi810> או שככה זה מוצג לך כרוט?
<r3265s> chmod: missing operand after `+x' Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<shimi810> בוא ננסה משהו אחר. צא מהמסוף בתור רוט, תשתמש כמשתמש רגיל. הרץ את הפקודה בצורה הזו: gksudo chmod +x /home/r3265s/winetricks והכנס ססמה
<r3265s> הבעיה היא ,שהגדרתי את עצמי כמשתמש -על .בניהול .וניסיתי להסיר את זה .אבל הוא טען שהיא אפשר מפני שr3265sהוא המנהל היחידי
<shimi810> ומה הסיבה שאתה מוגדר כמשתמש־על במערכת? זו לא ברירת המחדל ומצב זה לא מומלץ למערכת
<r3265s> כי אני היום שיניתי את זה .כדי לנסות להתקין את הוויןטריקס
<r3265s> וזה ננעל על זה
<shimi810> איפה שינית את זה?
<r3265s> משתמשים וקבוצות
<shimi810> בניהול הקבוצות, צירפת את עצמך ל־ root? לא נראה לי בעיה להסיר את עצמך משם...
<r3265s> הוא מסרב
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> תקרא=הניהול לחשבון זה עלולה לנעול אותך מפני ניהול המערכתr3265s הוא המנהל היחידי במחשב זה. שלילת זכויות
<trew1000> שלום חברים
<shimi810> מוזר...
<trew1000> ראיתם את הביטא של פיירפוקס השביעית?
<shimi810> trew1000: כן, הורדתי, עדיין לא הפעלתי
<trew1000> יש שיפור גדול לדעתי
<r3265s> מה אפשר לעשות ?
<shimi810> כתוב את הפקודה chmod +x וגרור את התיקייה למסוף, ככה יהיו פחות בעיות
<r3265s> ??
<Ddorda> r3265s: okay, can you follow me instructions step by step?
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> הפקודה הזאת לא עושה כלום
<Ddorda> r3265s: you have "winetricks" in /home/r3265s/ ?
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> Try `chmod --help' for more information. > זה מה שקיבלתי
<Ddorda> r3265s: you're in SU mode?
<r3265s> רםםא
<r3265s> root
<Ddorda> great
<Ddorda> r3265s: chmod +x /home/r3265s/winetricks
<r3265s> את זה ניסיתי כבר
<r3265s> הוא לא מתייחס לזה בכלל
<r3265s> אני לא מבין .כמנהל הוא לא מקבל פקודה .הוא שהוא בכלל לא מזהה את הכיוון?
<Ddorda> r3265s: כן מתייחס
<Ddorda> אם הוא לא מראה תשובה סימן שזה עבד
<r3265s> בטוח?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> עכשיו אתה בתיקיית הבית?
<r3265s> כלומר זה הותקן  במערכת בלי להגיד דבר ?
<Ddorda> זה לא הותקן, זה נתן לקובץ הרשאות ריצה
<Ddorda> עכשיו אתה בתיקיית הבית?
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: תכתוב:
<r3265s> איפה?
<Ddorda> ./winetricks
<Ddorda> במסוף
<Ddorda> (כולל הנקודה)
<r3265s> אכן זה הותקן
<r3265s> זה נתן לי פירוט של וויןטריקס
<r3265s> מה לסמן בתוך הריבועים ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: fontcore
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> corefonts *
<r3265s> wine: created the configuration directory '/root/.wine' wine: configuration in '/root/.wine' has been updated.
<r3265s> זה שוב לא מגיב!
<avishai> תגיד, אתה מפעיל את זה בתור root?
<r3265s> ברור
<r3265s> root@rshmoe-0001:/home/r3265s# ./winetricks
<Ddorda> אז זאת הסיבה לדעתי
<avishai> אפשר לשאול למה?
<r3265s> כי נכנסתי לפני שדיברנו.ל-משתמשים קבוצות .ונתתי הגדרה כמנהל .עכשיו זה מסרב להסיר את ההגדרה
<r3265s> זה מה שהוא כותב> r3265s הוא המנהל היחידי במחשב זה. שלילת זכויות
<r3265s> הניהול לחשבון זה עלולה לנעול אותך מפני ניהול המערכת
<shimi810> מי אמר לך לעשות את זה? אם כתבו שהיית צריך הרשאות ניהול, הכוונה הייתה רק להרשאות ניהול זמניות במסוף.
<shimi810> היית צריך לשאול לפני
<r3265s> מאוחר
<r3265s> אם אני מוחק אותו .זה צרות צרורות מתוך ניסיון העבר
<r3265s> עוד לפני  שניכנסתי לצאט
<r3265s> טוב חברים .מה בעניין חלון ההתקנות שניפתח ?
<Ddorda> r3265s: אמרתי לך כבר
<r3265s> יש שם 3 כםמאד
<avishai> רגע
<avishai> תעצור הכל
<r3265s> fonts
<avishai> זה שנתת לעצמך הרשאות ניהול עוד לא הפך אותך לרוט!
<r3265s> או קיי
<avishai> כשאתה נכנס למסוף, אתה אוטומטית רוט?
<r3265s> לא
<r3265s> צודק
<avishai> אז אני שואל שוב
<avishai> למה אתה עובד בתור רוט?
<r3265s> באופן אוטומטי .אם אני נותן -סודו סו
<r3265s> מעלה אותי לרוט
<avishai> אבל למה להפעיל wine בתור רוט מלכתחילה?
<r3265s> אני בעניין של החלונית שנפתחה לגבי הגדרות
<r3265s> select packges to install
<avishai> טוב, הגעתי באמצע
<avishai> אולי תסביר לי איזו בעיה אנחנו פותרים?
<r3265s> jkeh,
<r3265s> חלקית
<r3265s> יש בעיה של כיתוב
<r3265s> כלומר
<r3265s> אם התקנתי תוכנה וגם את ווין .יש חלקים רבים שמופיעים כמרובעים !
<r3265s> זה לא אמור להיות
<shimi810> בעיית פונטים, אם זה לא מובן
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> מה עם החלונית .
<r3265s> יש שם חבילות להתקנה .ואני ציינתי שם פונטים .השאלה היא .האם זה מדבר לבעיה
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1-Q_8EbB8A
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Sheldon's favorite linux based operating system
<Shualdon> Rodensky: ישן :)
<Rodensky> אבל תמיד נחמד :)
<avishai> אה
<avishai> אתה צריך את הפונטים של מיקרוסופט
<avishai> יש לך ווינדוס להעתיק ממנו?
<r3265s> זהו הסתדרתי .מצאתי את הcorefonts
<avishai> winetricks?
<r3265s> b,ehi t, vjchku, ubrtv
<r3265s> נתקין את החבילות ונראה
<r3265s> אתם 10
<r3265s> אני ציינתי מה להתקין .ונתתי אישור ,אבל זה שוב לא הגיב החלון ניסגר,האם זה יותקן ,וואלה ,זה תעלומה כל הסיפור
<r3265s> ?
<r3265s> ?
<avi1333> אוקיי חזרתי...
<avi1333> הייתי אצל דיאטנית אמרה לי אני בתת משקל:S
<serfus> האתר החדש של טורנטליצ' עובד כמו שצריך על פיירפוקס, כרום וספארי *אבל* עם אקספלור יש בעיות קשות של תאימות עד כדי אי שימושיות
<serfus> איך שגלגל מסתובב אה? :P
<shimi810> תאמין לי, אולי זה יותר טוב. שמייקרוסופט יילמדו לקח :)
<liel> .cmds
<liel> אופס, לא הערוץ הנכון
<shimi810> trew1000: וואו, בהחלט שיפור מאד גדול.
<Ddorda> אותי מסקרן לדעת מתי MSN לא יתמוך ב־IE6
<avi1333> למישהו יש rss טוב לטורנטים לסדרות?
<avi1333> אני רוצה שהיוטורנוט יוריד לי אוטומטית
<Ddorda> avi1333: טוב לדעת שקיים דבר כזה בכלל
<avi1333> אני גם גילתי את זה רק אתמול:D
<avi1333> מצאתי בהתחלה איזה תוכנה שעובדת דרך פייטון אבל היא נוררא מסובכת עכשיו גילתי שייש כזאת אפשרות ביוטרונט עצמו
<avi1333> אבל בינתיים הואמוצא לי דברים בכלל לא קשורים להזנה שביקשתי:S
<serfus> מיקרוטורנט? על אובונטו?
<trew1000> avi1333: אם אתה מחפש אחד טוב ללינוקס אז יש לך את קטורנט של KDE הוא ממש מעולה יש לו מלא פיצ'רים ויכולת שליה גבוהה מאוד
<trew1000> הוא אומנם KDE לכן אם אתה תושב גנום אז תשקול התקנה של 400 MB חבילות אצלי זה היה מגיע מיד בלי מחשבה אפילו
<avi1333> trew1000 יש לו rss אחי?
<trew1000> avi1333: כן
<avi1333> סבבה אני יבדוק אותו:)
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי:)
<avi1333> ד"א יש לך אתר טורנט טוב שעובד טוב עם rss?
<trew1000> יש איפשהו סקירה בנט על כל התוכנות טורנט שיש ללינוקס הוא קיבל מקום ראשון בגלל הפונקציונליות
<trew1000> לא אני לא משתמש כמעט עם טורנט
<Ddorda> avi1333: גם מקסימום תמחק, לא קריטי
<avi1333> כן אני ינסה תודה רבה:)
<avi1333> Ddorda מה נסגר לגבי המפגש בחנוכה יש בסוף?
<Ddorda> avi1333: אני לא יודע, אני לא מחליט. אם מישהו רוצה לקחת את זה על עצמו רק שירים את היד...
<avi1333> אם הייתי יכול הייתי לוקח את זה על עצמי אבל לצערי אני קצת עסוק לאחרונה:S
<avi1333> ד"א תראו מה מצאתי באתר של קטורנט:
<avi1333> Windows : KDE windows installer (in the package list select ktorrent, everything which is needed will be installed)
<avi1333> חחח יש kde למשתמשי ווינדוס?:S
<liel> avi1333: כן
<Ddorda> avi1333: כן
<avi1333> זה חדש לי...טוב המחשב שאני בדרך כלל מוריד איתו הוא מחשב ווינדוס אז אני ינסה להתקין את זה כאן
<Ddorda> תיזהר, באגים זה השם הנרדף שלו
<avi1333> ד"א יש אולי דרך שאני יכול להתקין כאן אובנטו מבלי לחלק מחיצות?
<avi1333> אה...:S
<avi1333> ניסתי דרך vb אבל זה עובד ממש לאט:S
<Ddorda> avi1333: אתה יכול על המחיצה הקיימת
<Ddorda> :D
<avi1333> על NFTS?
<avi1333> זה לא יגרום לצרות?:S
<Ddorda> avi1333: לא
<Ddorda> בעצם אולי
<Ddorda> לא ניסיתי אפעם
<avi1333> ומה לגבי webui?
<Ddorda> אבל אני יודע שכשדוק שלי היה NTFS התקנתי עליו אובונטו יפה מאוד
<Ddorda> !language avi1333
<avi1333> אה אני יכול גם על DOK וזה יעבוד טוב?
<Ddorda> avi1333: אסור לקלל כאן
<Ddorda> avi1333: כן
<avi1333> מה לקלל?:S
<Ddorda> אבל אל תעשה התקנה רגילה על דוק
<avi1333> איפה קיללתי?
<Ddorda> avi1333: Wubi
<avi1333> webui זה ממשק:S
<avi1333> שמעתי שייש ממשק של אובנטו שבעצם עובד בתוך ווינדוס
<avi1333> ביוטורנט שייש לו ממשק כזה שעובד דרך הווב זה נקרא webui:S
<avi1333> Ddorda אז איזה התקנה לעשות?וישלך מושג לגבי הממשק הזה שאמרתי אם יש כזאות אפשרות?
<Ddorda> avi1333: זה נקרא WUBI
<Ddorda> וזה זוועת עולם
<Ddorda> אני מציע לך להתקין רק כדי להבין כמה זה גרוע
<avi1333> אה חחח זה למה אמרת זה קללה
<Ddorda> (ואל תשכח לגבות קודם את המחשב)
<avi1333> :Sאז נראה לי אני יוותר על זה חחחחח
<avi1333> אז איך אני מתקין על DOK?
<Ddorda> avi1333: System > Admin > Install on USB
<avi1333> סבבה תודה רבה אחי:)
<avi1333> ויש לי אפשרות לגשת דרכה גם לדברים שעל המחשב או שהכונן היחיד שלי בעצם יהיה הDOK?
<Ddorda> ברור
<Ddorda> Like DUH?!
<avi1333> סבבה נשמע מצויין:D
<Ddorda> ואתה יכול להתקין על זה את התוכנות שלך ולשים את המסמכים שלך
<Ddorda> ולהתלהב לאללה שיש לך את כל המחשב בכיס
<avi1333> ד"א אני חייב שהDOK יהיה מפורמט?
<Ddorda> לא
<avi1333> או שאנייכול על DOK שייש לי עליו דברים?
<Ddorda> אבל לא תהיה לך גישה לקבצים האחרים על הדוק
<avi1333> אה...ואם אני יפרמט כן תיהיה לי גישה?
<avi1333> יש לי איזה DOK שלי קינגסטון של 2GB שאני לא משתמש בו אולי אני ישים את זה עליו
<avi1333> למרות שאני מעדיף לעשים על הסאןדיסק שלה16GB
<Rodensky> עדיף של 16 ג'יגה
<avi1333> אה סבבה,אבל לא תיהיה לי גישה לחומר שם אחרי ההתקנה:S
<avi1333> אני בכלל צריך לבדוק שהלוח אם של המחשב המעפן הזה תומך בBOOT USB
<Ddorda> לא הבנת
<Ddorda> אתה לא צריך לפרמט, אבל אין לך גישה לקבצים שלצד המערכת שמותקנת
<Ddorda> למרות שאני מאמין שעם קצת משחקים בהגדרות אפשר לגרום גם לגישה כזו
<avi1333> סבבה אחי אז אני יתקין:)
<avi1333> תודה רבה על כל העזרה,אני זז שיהיה לילה טוב
<r3265s> שלום
<r3265s> שימי אפשר לקבל שוב עזרה .
<Ddorda> r3265s: ?
<shimi810> היי, נסה אותי :)
<r3265s> vhh
<r3265s> היי
<r3265s> המצב הוא כזה: שאני כרגע לא מוגדר כרוט -במשתמשים וקבוצות
<r3265s> שיניתי את זה
<Ddorda> r3265s: התחלה מצוינת
<r3265s> אז תן לי שוב את הרצפט מה לכתוב במסוף מחדש
<Ddorda> r3265s: שמע, אין לך סיבה להיות root סתם ככה
<r3265s> או קיי
<Ddorda> cd ~ && ./winetricks
<r3265s> אם אני נכנס עכשיו למסוף רגיל .אני יכול להתקין את winetricks?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> r3265s: יש לך את winetricks?
<r3265s> kt frdg tbh nmjhk njsa t, zv
<r3265s> לא! כרגע אני מתחיל מחדש את זה
<r3265s> אז תן לי את כל הנוסחה .ואני אריץ את זה שוב במסוף
<Ddorda> אוקיי, הורדת את הקובץ?
<Ddorda> winetricks?
<r3265s> כן
<Ddorda> הוא בתיקיית הבית?
<r3265s> כן
<Ddorda> ובמסוף השורה מתחילה עם $ או עם #?
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> #
<Ddorda> su r3265s
<r3265s> דוגו דו ?
<r3265s> sudo su?
<Ddorda> לא
<r3265s> tz...
<Ddorda> su r3265s
<r3265s> סבבה
<Ddorda> (בהתחשב בזה ש־ r3265s זה השם משתמש שלך, כן?)
<r3265s> הלאה...
<Ddorda> cd
<r3265s> לא מזיז כלום
<Ddorda> sudo chmod +x winetricks
<Ddorda> r3265s: אין בעיה, זה מעביר אותך לתיקיית הבית. אם אתה כבר שם אז זה לא מזיז אותך לשום מקום
<Ddorda> :p
<r3265s> שניה
<r3265s> הוא רוצה ססמא
<r3265s> שוב יש בעיה
<r3265s> סי די -לא הזיז
<Ddorda> r3265s: ...
<r3265s> נתתי -ls /home/r3265s
<Ddorda> r3265s: אני יודע, זה לא משנה
<r3265s> p,j ,eh, ch,
<Ddorda> cd מעביר אותך לתיקיית הבית
<Ddorda> תיקיית הבית שלך = /home/r3265s
<r3265s> אוקיי
<r3265s> אבל <chmod +x winetricks
<r3265s> לא מעושה כלום שוב
<Ddorda> r3265s: זה לא לא עושה כלום
<r3265s> לא
<Ddorda> אלא לא מראה שגיאה
<r3265s> שניה .אני מתחיל את המסוף מחדש
<Ddorda> ...? למה?
<r3265s> תראה cd ךא פותח דבר
<Ddorda> יפה
<Ddorda> מה שאומר לנו שאתה נמצא בתיקיית הבית שלך
<r3265s> לא פותח!
<Ddorda> זה לא אמור לפתוח משהו, זה אמור להזיז אותך לתיקיית הבית
<r3265s> אה
<r3265s> טוב
<Ddorda> שלב 2:
<Ddorda> chmod +x winetricks
<r3265s> וגם >chmod +x winetricks לא עושה דבר
<Ddorda> יפה
<Ddorda> סימן שזה עבד
<Ddorda> שלב 3:
<r3265s> ...
<Ddorda> patience my friend
<r3265s> חח
<r3265s> חשבתי לרשום את זה
<Ddorda> ./winetricks corefonts
<r3265s> חביבי עשית את זה
<r3265s> הוא רץ כמו מטורף
<Ddorda> ו...?
<Ddorda> מצוין
<r3265s> זהו סיים
<Ddorda> יפה
<Ddorda> עכשיו לא אמורות להיות לך בעיות עם הפונטים
<r3265s> עכשיו אתה אומר שהמרובעים ילכו ?
<Ddorda> כן
<r3265s> ננסה שניה
<Ddorda> אולי רק עם עברית יהיו בעיות, אבל את זה אני לא בטוח איך לסדר
<Ddorda> ו..? חלפה בעיית העברית?
<r3265s> לא פתר את זה
<r3265s> רק שהמרובעים השתנו קצת
<Ddorda> r3265s: המרובעים זה בטקסט עברי?
<r3265s> יש חלונית שצריכה להפתח .עם קבצים להתקנה .מכיר את זה מקודם זה היה לי ?
<r3265s> כן
<r3265s> טקסט עיברי
<Ddorda> נו....
<Ddorda> אז אמרתי, לא יצא לי להתמודד עם זה אפעם, לא יודע איך מסדרים את זה
<r3265s> שים לב! בגירסה הקודמת של אובונטו .הבעיה הזאת לא היתה קיימת !
<r3265s> 10.4
<r3265s> 9.4
<r3265s> גם במינט זה אותו דבר!
<shimi810> נו, ויש גם באג ב־ audacity שלא היה קיים בגרסה הקודמת... לפעמים דברים מתעקמים
<r3265s> אז להתקין גרסה ישנה יותר
<shimi810> גם זה לפעמים קשה עד בלתי אפשרי... אבל אתה יכול לנסות
<Ddorda> r3265s: מה שמומלץ לעשות זה למצוא פתרון
<r3265s> איזה
<r3265s> אם אני אספר לך כמה הפצות עברתי
<r3265s> אני בעקרון אוהב את דביאן.אבל היא קשה מאוד בדברים האלה .איפשר להתקין שם את התוכנה על ווין
<Interruptus>  בדביאן יש את הדביאן וויי
<r3265s> רק pclinux-ubuntu-mint
<r3265s> רק הם יותר גמישות בעיניין
<r3265s> אבל התוכנה שאני צריך שתשב על ווין לא יושבת בדביאן
<r3265s> סבבה
<Hero> ימח שמו של הבאג הזה
<Hero> קלטתי איזה בעייה הוא עושה לי כאן
<Hero> נכנס ללולאה אינסופית הממזר
<Hero> בדיקה
<r3265s> <Ddorda> תודה בכל אופן
<r3265s> אתה פה?
<Ddorda> r3265s: yup
<r3265s> זה הרס לי את
<r3265s> הכיתוב במחשב כולו
<r3265s> זה כותב אנגלית עברית..,rtv אץ zה fכv
<Ddorda> r3265s: זה לא קשור לסקריפט, זאת בעייה שהייתה לפני כמה חודשים.. זה באג שתוקן מזמן.. פשוט תעדכן
<Ddorda> תעדכן את התוכנות
<r3265s> איך
<Ddorda> r3265s: מערכת > ניהול > מנהל העדכונים
<r3265s> o k
<Ddorda> דרך לנטרל את זה בינתיים: מערכת > העדפות > מקלדת
<Ddorda> ושם לסמן שישתמש באותה פריסה לכל החלונות
<Ddorda> ‏r3265s: אגב, אני ממליץ שלפני שתתחיל להתעסק עם wine תלמד להשתמש קצת במערכת
<Ddorda> נקודת התחלה טובה: http://linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu
<r3265s> זה בסדר זה סדר את עצמו
<shimi810> מוזר... ה־ DVB-T פתאום לא עובד... אבל למה דווקא עכשיו?!
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-07
<trew3434> היי מה נשמע?\
<trew3434> סוף סוף לגמגם בעברית
<trew3434> נשברו לי השיניים מהאנגלית
<trew3434> חמי שרוצה קצת לנפוש הנה לינק מענין
<trew3434> http://www.davidrevoy.com/index.php?article98/krita-2-4-beta-screenshots-features-and-ppa
<trew3434> למי שלא מכיר הוא מהצוות של סינטל בזמנו
<trew3434> matanya: יש לי משהו בשבילך
<trew3434> משהו שמאוד תהנה ממנו
<trew3434> בעיקרון זה אמור להיות פרוייקט קהילתי
<trew3434> ומי שרוצה יכול להרשם ולהוסיף דפי משולו
<trew3434> יש שם באקאנד ממש נחמד
<trew3434> matanya: http://books.613m.org/
<trew3434> שימו לב שהכל HTML אין שום אפילו תמונה אחת
<trew3434> מעניין אם הוא מממש שם HTML 5
<nady> יש מישהו?
<nady> שומע?
<nady> th
<nady> איך מפעילים כרטיס רשת?
<nady> מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-08
<sxxKLS2> שלום
<sxxKLS2> רציתי לברר מזה אומר האמצעים האלו: גישת Shell לשרת דרך SSH או באמצעות Remote Desktop
<bbb_> hi
<bbb_> ubuntu with netvision cables
<bbb_> possible or not
<bbb_> thanks
<govatent> i would think so.
<govatent> i don't live in Israel so i can't help with the setup.
<bbb_> hmm i guess you know if somone from here do live in Israel
<govatent> yes. everyone else but me.
<govatent> you might just have to wait for someone to look in here and they will be happy to help you.
<govatent> serfus, ping
<govatent> they might all be busy.
<Dave> hey
<Dave> somone here?
<Guest54369> ???
<Guest54369> ghghd
<Guest54369> ?
<ghghd> יש לי בעיה
<ghghd> יש לי שרת מבוסס לינוקס איך יודעים מהאיפי המקורי שלו..
<Guest54369> grawcho?
<ghghd> מה
<Guest54369> ?
<ghghd> אני רוצה לדעת מה הכתובת המקורית של המחשב
<Guest54369> הממ סורי אבל אני לא מבין בזה :/
<ghghd> אתה לא יודע איך מגלים אייפי בשרת לינוקס?
<Guest54369> יש לך כתובת אתר או מה
<ghghd> יש לי root של השרת
<Guest54369> אז מה הבעיה
<Guest54369> לעשות לזה ping ב cmd
<Guest54369> נו
<Guest54369> שיתן לך את הכתובת
<ghghd> אתה חושב שהכתובת אייפי המקורית זה 213? אפשרי?
<ghghd> כי נראה לי זה משהו אחר
<ghghd> אני צריך מישהו מומחה שמבין linx
<serfus> howdy
<Guest54369> serfus
<Guest54369> יש לך מושג אם עובד חיבור PPTP עם כבלים של נטוויז'ן?
<serfus> ממש לא.. סלח לי
<grawcho> yo ... here
<grawcho> to late :(
<serfus> אנשים מתייאשים מהר :)
<grawcho> לא ממש נורא ... חבל כי אני בדיוק עובד על Knetwork-manager
<grawcho> כנראה הייתי יכול לעזור אם הוא לא היה בורח מהר כלכך
<lousygarua> שלום
<grawcho> וברכה
<serfus> wsup lousygarua
<lousygarua> הכל נחמד
<lousygarua> מישהו שקיים פה פעם התעסק עם אוטוטולס/אוטומייק או סתם מייקפיילס?
<nady> לילה טוב
<MYNAMEISHUH> מישהו פה ויכול לנסות לעזור לי?
<nady> ?
<lousygarua> nady, לילה טוב?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-09
<accbffd> Anyone interested in peace with a dedicated mini-server [VPS]
<nady> ?
<accbffd> שלום
<accbffd> מישהו מעוניין בשרתים
<nady> מה נישמע
<accbffd> בסדר גמור!
<accbffd> רציתי לדעת איך לשווק שרתים
<accbffd> מכירה
<accbffd> כאילו השכרה סליחה
<nady> אתה מדבר איתי
<nady> מבין במחשבים?
<accbffd> כן
<nady> מה זה שרת מה העבודה שלו
<accbffd> הכל
<accbffd> מה שאתה רוצה
<accbffd> אחסנה. אתר. עבודה מסוימת. SSH VPS
<nady> אתה מישתמש לינוקס?
<accbffd> כן
<nady> איזה
<accbffd> זה לא מחשב
<accbffd> זה שרת
<nady> פרטי מישתמש?
<accbffd> מזאת אומרת
<nady> במחשב הפרטי בבית
<accbffd> שוב, זה שרת.. זה לא מחשב ביתי
<accbffd> את מעוניינת לרכוש משהו כזה?
<nady> יש חומרה שלא מצליחה לעבוד עם לינוקס?
<accbffd> אני לא חושב שאת מבינה מזה שרת
<nady> אני בן?
<accbffd> שאתה*
<nady> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Motherboards
<nady> יש מישהו
<avishai> yes
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מה נישמע
<avishai> savir
<nady> יש מישהו
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-10
<VashTheStampede> hi
<nady> h
<nady> יש למישהו אסרוק 61
<VashTheStampede> ²re
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-11
<denisx5> hello
<de> Hi
<lior> hi
<lior> good evening
<moshe742> good evening to you too
<lior> thanks moshe
<lior> my first time here
<lior> im new  ubuntu user
<moshe742> welcome :)
<lior> thanks
<lior> ברוכים הנמצאים
<moshe742> תודה
<lior> הנה כאן זה עובד תקין העיברית:)
<moshe742> למה שלא יעבוד?
<lior> הורדתי את המסנג'ר ללינוקס
<lior> amsn
<lior> שם אני רואה את העיברית הפוך
<moshe742> כנראה באג, אתה יכול לדווח על זה ובעתיד זה יתוקן (לא יודע כמה בעתיד)
<lior> קודם אבין איך מדווחים ואנסה לקרוא על זה ברשת :)
<lior> תודה
<moshe742> בכיף
<lior> אבל ממש נחמד לדעת שיש את הצ'אט הזה
<moshe742> אתה גם יכול לשאול שאלות בפורום שלנו או בוואטסאפ (פורום כללי על קוד פתוח
<lior> וואו ממש המון תודה
<moshe742> על מה? לא ממש עזרתי בינתיים:)
<NickSharatim> שלום..
<moshe742> וברכה
<NickSharatim> משה
<NickSharatim> תגיד שאלה,
<NickSharatim> איך אני יכול לפתוח שרת ייעודי על המחשב שלי.
<moshe742> שאל
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה לפתוח שרת יעודי על המחשב שלך?
<NickSharatim> בשביל צרכים מסוימים.
<moshe742> אבל אם זה שרת יעודי אתה לא יכול להשתמש בו לצרכים האישיים שלך
<NickSharatim> אפילו לא שרת יודע..
<NickSharatim> אולי גישת רוט
<NickSharatim> תספיק לי
<moshe742> אתה רוצה שרת על המחשב שלך? תתקין LAMP
<NickSharatim> מזה אחי.
<moshe742> אולי כדאי שתקרא קצת על שרתים לפני שאתה מתחיל להתעסק איתם?
<NickSharatim> תגיד אפשרות לפתוח באובונטו גישת root?
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון?
<NickSharatim> אתה לא יודע מזה גישת רוט?
<moshe742> אני יודע מה זה, אבל מה אתה צריך? אתה יכול להשתמש בפקודה sudo
<NickSharatim> לא,
<NickSharatim> אני צריך גישת רוט
<NickSharatim> בשביל להריץ כל מיני שרתים על המערכת צריך תגישה הזאת
<moshe742> לכן אני שואל למה אתה מתכוון
<moshe742> אתה יכול להריץ LAMP עם SUDO
<moshe742> אני עשיתי את זה כבר...
<NickSharatim> אני צריך להבין לפני זה מזה.. כי לפני כן עבדתי עם SSH+ROOT
<NickSharatim> מבין
<moshe742> אתה גם תמיד יכול מהטרמינל הרגיל להריץ sudo su ומשם אתה עם גישת רוט עד לסגירת הטרמינל
<NickSharatim> אני צריך גישת root מרוחקת לא גישת רוט מהמחשב עצמו..
<NickSharatim> למה אתה לא רוצה לעזור לי להגדיר גישת רוט
<moshe742> אבל זה אותו הדבר, אם אתה יכול לגשת למחשב מרחוק והיכולת הזו מאופשרת לא צריכה להיות לך בעיה
<moshe742> אתה לא יכול להגדיר את זה מרחוק אם זה בלתי אפשרי מרחוק
<moshe742> האם אתה יכול להריץ sudo su?
<moshe742> אם לא אז מה השגיאה שיוצאת לך?
<NickSharatim> תראה עם יש גישת רוט פתוחה מוגדרת אפשרי להתחבר אליה מרחוק דרך תוכנה בשם פוטי.
<moshe742> למה אתה רוצה דווקא את פוטי? אתה דרך חלונות או לינוקס?
<NickSharatim> root@al09-desktop:/home/al09#
<moshe742> ??
<NickSharatim> אחי אני מתחבר לפוטי ודרכו שם תip ואז מתחבר למשתמש root ומקיש תסיסמא
<NickSharatim> זהו
<NickSharatim> ?
<moshe742> אתה יכול להוריד ולהתקין את PUTTY אם אתה רוצה
<NickSharatim> אתה שוב לא מבין משה.. אני לא מתחבר מי פה לרוט
<NickSharatim> ממחשב אחר
<NickSharatim> מבוסס ווינדוס
<moshe742> אתה על מחשב מבוסס חלונות או לינוקס?
<NickSharatim> אני עדיין לא מבין למה אתה ממשיך להתווכח ובוא נגדיר כבר תרוט ונגמרו עם זה
<NickSharatim> לינוקס.. ורוצה להתחבר מווינדוס לגישת רווט
<moshe742> איך יתכן שאין לך רוט על המחשב המרוחק אם הוא לינוקס???
<NickSharatim> אני כרגע באובנטו
<NickSharatim> ברור שיש רוט
<NickSharatim> אבל השאלה מה הסיסמא
<NickSharatim> צריך להגדיר אותה לא?
<moshe742> איזה מערכת מותקנת על המחשב המרוחק?
<NickSharatim> אובונטו 10.4
<moshe742> אז הסיסמה מוגדרת כבר, זה מוגדר בהתקנה וזו הסיסמה של המשתמש שיצרת בזמן ההתקנה
<NickSharatim> אתה יודע מוזר.. שאני מתחבר מהפוטי.. אפילו אין ssh שזה מוזר
<NickSharatim> תמיד היה לי
<NickSharatim> אתה יכול שניה להתחבר למחשב שלי?
<NickSharatim> לבדוק
<moshe742> אני לא מכיר את התכנה כך שאני לא יודע לעזור בזה
<NickSharatim> יש בעיה זה כאילו שזה לא האייפי של המחשב
<NickSharatim> מוזר..
<NickSharatim> איך יודעים בוודאות מה האייפי של המחשב באובונטו?
<moshe742> המחשב שאתה עליו?
<NickSharatim> כן אובונטו
<moshe742> תריץ את הפקודה ifconfig
<moshe742> אם אתה לא עובר דרך ראוטר אתה תראה את ה-IP שלך
<NickSharatim> יש לי מודם
<moshe742> מה ה-IP שאתה רואה עם הפקודה שרשמתי לך?
<NickSharatim> שניה
<NickSharatim> אוקי הינה הבנתי
<NickSharatim> אבל זה כאילו לא מתחבר לssh כאילו שאין גישת רוט ולא ssh ובדרך כלל ssh
<moshe742> כפי שאמרתי, אני לא מכיר את התכנה ולא יודע להגיד לך מה הבעיה אם אין לי דרך להבין מה הבעיה
<NickSharatim> אז מה עושים
<NickSharatim> זה בכלל לא מראה.. כאילו שאין בכלל גישות למחשב הזה
<NickSharatim> וזה ממש מוזר אחי
<NickSharatim> או שהאייפי לא נכון
<NickSharatim> או משהו כזה..
<NickSharatim> אני תחף מתחבר תשאר פה..
<moshe742> אתה צריך לדעת מה האייפי של המחשב המרוחק כדי להתחבר אליו...
<NickSharatim> פה משה?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אתה צריך לדעת מה האייפי של המחשב המרוחק כדי להתחבר אליו...
<NickSharatim> משהו מוזר..
<NickSharatim> אני יודע מה הוא
<NickSharatim> סתכל כנס לאתר
<NickSharatim> http://www.thisismyipaddress.com/hb/
<moshe742> אבל אתה לא מצליח להתחבר, כנראה שאתה טועה לגבי האייפי...
<NickSharatim> אז מעושים במצב כזה?
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה ניגשת לאתר הזה? מהמחשב שאתה רוצה לדעת מה האייפי שלו או ממחשב אחר?
<NickSharatim> כן. מהמחשב שאני רוצה לדעת מה האייפי.
<moshe742> אז זה נותן לך את הכתובת IP שלו, אז מה הבעיה?
<NickSharatim> שזה לא מתחבר לssh
<moshe742> לאיזה אייפי אתה מנסה להתחבר?
<NickSharatim> יש אפשרות לבדוק עם יש בכלל גישות ssh או root  מוגדרות במחשב?
<NickSharatim> לאייפי של המחשב
<moshe742> גם אם יש, אתה צריך גישה למחשב המדובר כדי לדעת...
<NickSharatim> אני במחשב הלינוקס
<moshe742> אם אתה רוצה לדעת אם יש גישה דרך SSH למחשב המרוחק אתה צריך מישהו לידו שיבדוק, הרי אתה לא יכול לגשת אליו מהאינטרנט ולכן אתה צריך לבדוק את זה...
<NickSharatim> אניי איתוווווו
<NickSharatim> שעה אני מסביר אחי
<NickSharatim> אני איתו
<NickSharatim> אצלו
<NickSharatim> ובו
<moshe742> אז יש לך 2 מחשבים, אחד שאתה מנסה להתחבר אליו ואחד שאתה מנסה להתחבר איתו
<moshe742> למה לא לעבוד ישירות על המחשב שאתה רוצה להתחבר אליו???
<NickSharatim> ככה.
<NickSharatim> מצטער על הגישה אבל אתה פשוט לא מבין תמטרה..
<moshe742> נכון, לא הסברת אותה בשום שלב...:)
<NickSharatim> אז ככה, מכל מקום יש לי מחשב ווינדוס, ואני מתחבר דךר תוכנה בשם פוטי, שמתחברת לssh וגם לroot.
<NickSharatim> הבנת למה אני לא רוצה מהמחשב הזה?
<moshe742> לא
<NickSharatim> בגלל שאתה לא מבין בשרתים
<NickSharatim> בגלל זה
<NickSharatim> עזוב
<NickSharatim> לא משנה
<asw3> מה הקטע
<asw3> תתקין
<moshe742> מה הקשר שאני לא מבין בשרתים??
<asw3> team view
<asw3> ותגמור עניין
<NickSharatim> מזה
<asw3> !g download team viewer
<asw3> !google download team viewer
<asw3> מזה אין בוטים
<moshe742> כנראה שאין
<moshe742> NickSharatim, מה אתה רוצה בדיוק לעשות?
<NickSharatim> אני הסברתי פשוט אני רוצה גישת root. ושמעתי שבאובנטו צריך להגדיר תסיסמא לרוט
<moshe742> למה אתה לא מוכן להפעיל את המחשב השני ולעבוד ישירות עליו?
<asw3> אין גישת רוט באובנטו
<NickSharatim> אז לא שווה כל המאמץ הזה
<asw3> זה עובד בצורה שונה
<asw3> כדי לקבל רוט
<NickSharatim> אני פשוט רוצה שתיהיה גישת רוט פתוחה.
<asw3> אתה יכול להתקין תוכניות כרוט
<asw3> אין יוזר כזה ספציפית
<moshe742> NickSharatim, אתה יכול להסביר למה אתה צריך גישת רוט כל הזמן?
<asw3> sudo
<NickSharatim> כדאי להתקין פאנלים לדוגמא.. לעשות נסיונות..
<asw3> תוכל להתקין עם זה
<NickSharatim> וצריך קצת עזרה מי פה ושם..
<moshe742> אתה יכול לעשות הכל עם sudo
<NickSharatim> ובלי רוט היא אפשר להתקין תפאנל
<NickSharatim> איך
<moshe742> פשוט תצטרך להריץ את זה כל פעם מחדש
<moshe742> sudo command כשבמקום command תשים את הפקודה שהיית רושם דרך רוט
<NickSharatim> מה לרשום
<moshe742> מה הפקודה דרך רוט להתקין מה שאתה רוצה?
<NickSharatim> אני רוצה להתחבר לרוט
<NickSharatim> אני לא צריך כרגע תפקודה
<NickSharatim> כי הפאנל כרגע לא מאוחסן
<NickSharatim> אבל הבעיה פה שאין לי מושג ממש בלינוקס.. ואני צריך להתקין תפאנל על פורט
<moshe742> אתה יכול להריץ את הפקודה sudo su
<NickSharatim> לדוגמא זה האייפי שלי : 213.5.22.8
<NickSharatim> אז צריך להיות ככה הפאנל: 213.5.22.8:5211
<NickSharatim> מבין?
<moshe742> אחרי הפקודה הזו אתה מריץ דברים כרוט אוטומטית כל עוד הטרמינל הזה פתוח
<NickSharatim> אולי מישהו מבין בזה..
<moshe742> כלומר כדי לפתוח את הפאנל אתה מריץ את הפקודה 213.5.22.8:5211
<moshe742> ?
<NickSharatim> לא..
<NickSharatim> אני צריך להתקין תפאנל, ולהגדיר אותו על פורט מסוים.
<NickSharatim> יש לך מושג איך?
<NickSharatim> ועוד לא הבנתי איזה פקודה לכתוב בכדאי להתחבר מהטרמינל לרוט
<moshe742> איזה פאנל?
<NickSharatim> לשרתי רדיו
<moshe742> איך קוראים לו?
<NickSharatim> דיראקט רשדיו רק באנגלית
<NickSharatim> לא חושב ששמעת אליו
<moshe742> איך כותבים את זה באנגלית?
<NickSharatim> אממ שניה
<moshe742> אם אתה רוצה שאעזור לך אני צריך לדעת לפחות מאיפה ניתן להשיג את זה או לחפש את זה ברשת...
<NickSharatim> direct radio
<moshe742> מה זה? פאנל לשרתים או משהו אחר?
<NickSharatim> כן להרצת שרתי רדיו
<moshe742> איפה שמעת על הפאנל הזה?
<NickSharatim> חכה דקה אחי
<moshe742> אני חושב שאין פאנל בשם הזה, יש רק אתר שעונה לשם הזה ועוסק בזה, לא פאנל
<NickSharatim> בנו אותו אישית
<NickSharatim> מתכנתים
<asw3> shortcast
<asw3> בקיצור
<NickSharatim> אתה פה עוד 5 ד'ק
<nady> לילהטוב
<moshe742> לילה מצוין:)
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-12
<nady> בוקר
<VashTheStampede> je re (test de x-chat en cours)
<VashTheStampede> re, ça marche :)
<VashTheStampede> !ping
<VashTheStampede> bbl bye
<ghjkl> יש לי שאלה
<ghjkl> אם אני רוצה לפתח Frimware לנתב שלי
<ghjkl> מה אני צריך?
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון מה אתה צריך?
<ghjkl> לדעת
<ghjkl> איזו שפה
<ghjkl> איך מתחילים
<moshe742> תתחיל מלדעת שפות כמו C או C++
<moshe742> אח"כ אתה צריך לשאול שוב את השאלה, לדעת לתכנת לא נראה לי מספיק לדבר כזה
<ghjkl> אוקיי
<ghjkl> ואם אני רק רוצה להתאים את dd-wrt או tomato
<ghjkl> לנתב שלי
<ghjkl> מה אצטרך?
<moshe742> מה זה התכנות הללו?
<ghjkl> אלו גירסאות Frimware אלטרנטיביות
<ghjkl> שאמורות לשפר את ביצועי הנתב פי כמה מה frimware המקורי
<moshe742> איזה ראוטר יש לך?
<ghjkl> Edimax 6424
<ghjkl> אפשר להוריד open source שלו
<ghjkl> תודה על ההתיחסות דרך אגב :)
<moshe742> יתכן שזה יעבוד על הדגם שלך, אבל קח בחשבון שגם אם כן זה יכול להיות מסוכן להתעסק עם זה
<ghjkl> זה שזה יהיה מסובך אני יודע
<ghjkl> שים לב שהדגם שלי הוא לא ה V2
<moshe742> לא רק מסובך, אני לא יודע אם זה בטוח במיוחד להתקין דברים על הראוטר
<ghjkl> זה לא
<ghjkl> זה סיכון מאוד גדול
<moshe742> אם זה לא יכול להרוג את הראוטר למה זה מסוכן? הרי במקרה הגרוע אתה מתקין מחדש את הקושחה המקורית
<ghjkl> אם התהליך לא יתבצע כמו שצריך, לא יהיה לי איך לגשת לעמוד הנהול שלו ע"מ לטעון את המקורית
<moshe742> אבל אני מאמין שאפשר לתקן את זה, הרי ככה מתקינים בחברה סביר להניח
<ghjkl> על ידי גישה אליו ב telnet
<moshe742> הנקודה שלי היא שאתה יכול לסדר את זה אם אתה מכיר את המערכת מספיק טוב סביר להניח, במקרה הגרוע אפשר לפרק את הראוטר ולחבר את החלק המתאים למחשב ולעשות מה שצריך
<ghjkl> נכון
<ghjkl> כנראה שזה מסובך מדי
<ghjkl> אני ארד מזה בינתים
<ghjkl> באנדרואיד אתה מבין?
<moshe742> אם יש לך ראוטר ישן אתה יכול לשחק איתו, עדיף אבל משהו שיעבוד עם זה
<moshe742> באנדרואיד עדיין לא, אני אפילו בלי מכשיר אנדרואיד עדיין:(
<moshe742> למה?
<ghjkl> גם אני לו
<ghjkl> לא
<ghjkl> אני פשוט רוצה להתאים גירסה של אנדרואיד למכשיר שלי
<moshe742> איזה מכשיר יש לך?
<ghjkl> ורוצה לדעת מה אני צריך ללמוד בשביל זה
<moshe742> א. אני אולי אעשה משהו כזה כשאקנה מכשיר חדש. ב. אתה יכול לשאול בענין ב-whatsup, פורום לקוד פתוח
<moshe742> אם אתה רוצה ללמוד זה המקום לשאול שאלות ולדעת מאיפה כדאי ללמוד
<ghjkl> יש לי אייפון 4
<ghjkl> ונמאס לי מ IOS
<moshe742> אז תשאל בוואטסאפ כפי שהמלצתי, אם זה אפשרי סביר שמישהו משם יוכל להפנות אותך או משהו
<moshe742> אבל למה לקחת אייפון אם אתה רוצה אנדרואיד??
<ghjkl> אני לא רציתי אנדרואיד
<ghjkl> רציתי אייפון
<moshe742> אז מה קרה?
<ghjkl> היצע האפליקציות גדול משמעותית
<ghjkl> עכשיו אני רוצה להתנסות במערכת חדשה
<moshe742> על מה אתה מדבר? לא נשמע לי הגיוני שיש יותר אפליקציות לאייפון (עם כל הכבוד להם)
<ghjkl> אני לא כל כך יודע מה המס' המדוייקים
<ghjkl> בתקופה שקניתי
<ghjkl> היו יותר לאיייפון
<moshe742> לא יודע, אייפון 4 לא כזה ישן ואנדרואיד כבר הייתה מספיק מבוססת, אבל אולי אני טועה
<ghjkl> אוקיי
<ghjkl> רציתי להינות משני העולמות
<moshe742> סביר שתוכל להתקין אנדרואיד, או לפחות לנסות, השאלה אם יש לך חלופה אם זה לא יעבוד...
<ghjkl> ios
<moshe742> אבל כשאתה מתקין את אנדרואיד אתה הורס את IOS ומבטל את האחריות על המכשיר
<ghjkl> לא בהכרח
<ghjkl> ישנן כבר גירסאות שמותקנות לצד ios
<ghjkl> אך הן עובדות על האייפון 2 דורות אחורה
<moshe742> וזה חוקי?
<ghjkl> תגדיר
<ghjkl> זה אפור
<moshe742> איך שהבנתי אסור לפרוץ את ה-IOS וזה מבטל את האחריות גם על החומרה, מה ההבדל?
<ghjkl> הפריצה עצמה חוקית
<ghjkl> יש אנשים שמנצלים אותה לרעה
<moshe742> כלומר?
<ghjkl> מורידים אפליקציות פרוצות
<ghjkl> המקום לשלם
<ghjkl> במקום
<moshe742> הם אומרים פה שפריצת האייפון מבטלת את האחריות לחלוטין http://www.appleiphonereview.com/iphone-jailbreak/iphone-jailbreak/
<ghjkl> אך בית משפט קבע שהיא חוקית
<ghjkl> בכ"מ הפריצה היא הפיכה
<moshe742> כן, וזה אבסורד בפני עצמו, אבל זה לא משנה
<ghjkl> בכל מקרה.. תודה לך על העזרה
<ghjkl> שיהיה לילה טוב
<moshe742> בכיף
<moshe742> לילה טוב
<lior> hi
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-13
<VashTheStampede> salut
<fdgcxc> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-05
<magicode> איך אני מחליף את אובנטו לגנום 3 עם כל הממשק וגרפיקה שהייתה פעם
<trew100> מתקין את גנום 3
<avihay> גנום 3 = עם כל הממשק וגרפיקה שהייתה פעם ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-07
<eden> יש מישהו ?
<Guest53108> ?
<Guest53108> ??
<Guest53108> יש מישהו פה ?
<Guest53108> ולמה הניק השתנה לי ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-08
<avishai> join #scala
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-09
<govatent> #scala
<magicode> eclipse מגיע ללינוקס בצורת תקיה מלאה קבצים
<magicode> איך אני מתקין את זה
<asw3_> לא מתקינים
<asw3_> מריצים פשוט
<magicode> אני יודע שאפשר להריץ
<magicode> אני רוצה שזה יופיע ברשימה של התוכניות
<magicode> עם האיקון המתאים
<magicode> עוד משהו
<asw3_> אז תעשה לאנצר
<magicode> איך מעגנים כונן באופן קבוע
<magicode> שתמיד הוא יהיה מעוגן
<Interruptus> fstab
<magicode> תודה
<magicode> יש תוכנה ui לעשות לאנצר
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-10
<kroiz> hi, I installed a bunch of games for my kids and then I locked them to the launcher, but there are too many, is there any other way I can organize it?
<kroiz> like maybe have some drawer/folder with all the games links?
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-11
<queency> hello can someone tells me where is the start-stop-deamon logs are ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-04
<mareklug> shalom.
<mareklug> anyone in Jerusalem, or well informed on Jerusalem news?
<Egbert9e9> pew pew pew
<Egbert9e9> moshe742: :p
<Egbert9e9> moshe742: sorry for being so silent
<Guest82128> a
<Guest82128> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-07
<yuzzi> hey
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-09
<caj> היי. התקנתי אובונטו ואני לא מצליח להתחבר לרשת. מישהו מבין בזה?
<jkt> hi there; I'm trying to debug RTL support in Trojita, a Qt-based IMAP e-mail client which uses QtWebKit for rendering
<jkt> this is my first time with bidi text and RTL, but I've already read a lot of docs, and know the HTML5/CSS rules for directionality computation of the <pre> blocks, which are going to be the problem here
<jkt> it seems to me that the "directionality" and "where the text gets aligned" are two different things, at least that's how WebKit renders stuff now
<jkt> i.e. if I have a <pre> with an English sentence at first followed by Hebrew, the English is displayed LTR, the Hebrew RTL, but it's all aligned to the left
<jkt> when I put the Hebrew thing first, the directionality doesn't change (i.e. an English "Hello!" is shown as "Hello!", not as "!Hello"), but everything is aligned to the right
<jkt> my naive understanding would be that the "directionality" and "alignment" should match, shouldn't it?
<Avihay> if I read you correctly, then they should be separate things
<jkt> well, should it look like this: http://trac.webkit.org/browser/trunk/LayoutTests/platform/mac/fast/text/international/unicode-bidi-plaintext-expected.png?rev=89864
<jkt> or like this: https://codereview.chromium.org/23449026/patch/1/1004
<Avihay> well, the second link shows the expected behaviour
<jkt> thanks!
<Avihay> but you should be able to left-align Hebrew explicitly same as you can right align English
<jkt> the use case here is plaintext mail; I don't know what language it is in, unfortunately
<Avihay> ok, so yes, the usual behaviour in most program is to decide directionality by the first letter, which isn't ideal but close enough
<Avihay> in most cases
<jkt> fyi, http://jkt.flaska.net/tmp/trojita-RTL-overview.png is how it currently looks like
<Avihay> the first part seems fine
<jkt> the composer is pretty smart, it even automatically quotes the RTL text with " <" on the right
<jkt> so it looks like it's a webkit bug in the rendering
<Avihay> the part in the second part should be aligned right as far as I know
<jkt> just to make sure -- the "correct" place for indication that a piece of text is quoted, e.g. by a blue bar or something like that, is on the right when showing RTL text, right?
<Avihay> humm, I don't know, never thought of it or seen an example of it
<Avihay> I guess the answer is yes, but I don't mail in Hebrew that much
<Avihay> arikb:  any input?
<jkt> "neither do I" :)
<Avihay> :->
<arikb> No
<jkt> thanks, guys
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-10
<Milan27> Hi, guys!
<Milan27> I'm Fabrizio from Milan
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-07
<dani192837> hello?
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-08
<cow_2001> |
<cow_2001> :|
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-02
<mircx1> !help
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-03
<vlad_____> hi
<vlad_____> i am gay
<vlad_____> there is someone gay here?
<vlad_____> jion
<vlad_____> join
<vlad_____>             _/\_                           _/\_                           @(o.0)@                  @(0.o)@                   o---|     |---o              o---|UU|---o           ,,,,,             |     |                          |      |            @(o.o)@ 	|   ::::::::::::D             | (|) |            o--|    |--o             |     |                +        |      |      =        |    |            /\    /\                  
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-04
<Guest4620> hello
<Guest4620> Why am I guest?
<Guest4620> brb
<gzoo> hello
<Ddorda> gzoo, hey there
<gzoo> Ddorda, hello Dor, it's Amir
<Ddorda> yea, i can tell
<gzoo> Ddorda, oh right, everyone sees that
<gzoo> I forgot
<gzoo> I have to go, maybe I'll log in at home
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-05
<Darky_> hello v bracha
<Ddorda> Darky_, hey there
<Darky_> sup
<Ddorda> all good, all good
<Ddorda> how's things with you?
<Darky_> Smooth
<Darky_> and u
<tzafrir> מישהו כתב לי הודעה ושאל אותי על משתמשי לינוקס בירושלים. יש דבר כזה?
<tzafrir> (הוא שם לרגל כנס מחר)
<Darky_> אולי...
<Ddorda> tzafrir, לא הייתה פעם קהילת לינוקס ירושלמית?
<Ddorda> אשכרה, לא יאמן שזה עדיין עובד
<trytry> Ddorda: ???
<trytry> שנים אבל שנים לא ראיתי את השם
<trytry> מה נשמע?
<trytry> עדין אובונטו?
<Ddorda> אובונטו, אבל מה זה פירקתי לו את הצורה
<trytry> למה מה?
<Ddorda> הדבר היחיד שנשאר אותו דבר זה APT בערך
<trytry> :-)
<Ddorda> קנוניקל אנשים עם הרבה חזון, אבל החזון שלהם לא מאוד מתחבר עם הרצון שלי לפרק למערכת הפעלה את הצורה
<Ddorda> ואתה? נטשת?
<trytry> לא
<trytry> עדין קובונטו
<trytry> לא מסתדר עם יונטי
<Ddorda> כן כן יוינטי בעייתי
<trytry> לא מבין מה חשבו לעצמם כשפתחו אותו
<trytry> אני עם KDE 5
<trytry> אין לי מה לומר תענוג
<Ddorda> יש שם כמה פיצ'רים מטורפים, אבל זה מגביל אחושרמוטה
<trytry> עשו עבודה יפה על KDE 5
<Ddorda> וואלה
<trytry> כן
<Ddorda> אני אסתכל, מודה שאני לא עף על הסטייל של ₪גָ
<Ddorda> אבל סיקרנת אותי
<Ddorda> של KDE*
<trytry> זה ממש מורגש שכל צוות הפיתוח עובד עם צוות עיצוב חזותי
<trytry> כאילו הכל נהיה אחיד פתאום
<trytry> וזה כולל גם את LO
<trytry> שפתאום נראית וכנה נורמלית ולא איזה צעצוע ששכח איך מתלבשים בבוקר
<trytry> תוכנה*
<trytry> תעשה סיבו ביוטיוב תראה
<trytry> סיבוב*
<Ddorda> LO?
<Ddorda> כן הסתכלתי, נראה טוב מה אני אגיד
<trytry> libre office
<Ddorda> וולאק
<Ddorda> בשבילי זה יותר מדי אפקטים, אבל נראה מדהים
<trytry> האמת שאין מי יודע מה אפקטים
<trytry> זאת אומרת תחליט לשים אקטים יהיו אפקטים
<trytry> זה לא ברירת מחדל
<Ddorda> לעומת מה שיש לי זה מלא אפקטים
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.net/archives/1781
<trytry> חח
<trytry> מה זה חיפוש תפריטים?
<Ddorda> יש את זה ביוניטי
<Ddorda> אתה לוחץ על alt ומחפש בתפריטים
<Ddorda> כמו Ctrl+Shift+P ב-sublime
<Ddorda> מטורף כמה ש-WM טוב יכול לחסוך את Compiz
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-08
<Darky_> בוקר טוב
<Darky_> בוקר טוב
<tzafrir> בוקר אור
<Darky_> איזה אח הצ'אנסרב הזה
<Ardethian> <3
